# Minecraft-Bilder Thread



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2011)

Hi all.

Hoffe das es das noch nicht gibt,
habe zumindest noch nichts hier im Forum gefunden.
Hier könnt ihr eure Minecraft Bauwerke stolz der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben.

Fange mal an mit meinem neuen Bauwerk auf unserem Publik Server.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(letzte mit Wasser in HD)



















jetzt ihr...
lol


MFG


(vlt sieht man sich ja mal..)





am 19.08.11von Moderator geändert...Danke..


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

Bisher waren die Bilder immer im Minecraft Sammelthread, aber ich finde es nicht schlecht dafür einen eigenen Thread zu haben. Da wäre dann aber für die Regel: "Alles was kein Bild beinhaltet ist Off Topic" da Diskussionen in den Sammelthread gehören.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. August 2011)

Das sind meine paar Bauten 
Bin nich so der Bauer, ich erkunde lieber die Unterwelt 
Baue auch gerade an einer Eisenbahnverbindung zwischen meinem 1.  Haus und meiner Holzhütte...
Mir fehlt aber noch Eisen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2011)

Hi mein neues Heim.

Ist schon ne ganze ecke vom anderen weg.
Nicht mehr in der sicheren Stadt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundervolle gegen hier,aber...total Mob-verseucht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mach vlt noch ein paar bessere bilder vom Haus.
(trau mich aber kaum raus^^.)


MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. August 2011)

Diese seltenheit wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hätte mich fast gekillt^^.

Eine berittene Spinne.


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2011)

Oha okay ich lade hier einfach mal ein Bilderpaket hoch sonst wirds zuviel 
Kann sein das die bilder ziemlich dunkel sind, hab keine Ahnung warum und auch keine Lust jedes Bild nochmal nachzubearbeiten 


da:
Zippyshare.com - screenshots.rar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. September 2011)

Hi mein erster Endermann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ps.: irgentwas stimmt mit meinen Bildern nicht^^.


MFG


----------



## i.neT' (11. September 2011)

Das Haus geht noch weiter im Berg rein


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. September 2011)

Man..meine ganzen Bilder waren verschwunden.
Muste sie noch einmal hochladen^^.

Schöne Bauwerke schafft ihr so .

Hab noch Bilder von meinem Koloss von Rodos gefunden.Auf nem Privat server.

Im Mom teste ich 1.8 beta^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der ist so gross,das man drinnen hochgehen kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht weiter fleissig bilder von euren Bauwerken.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. September 2011)

Ich präsentiere ein viel zu großes Bauwerk 
Ist zwar mit WorldEdit gemacht, aber ich habe das Erschaffen bei Minecraft viel lieber als das Schaffen  (fertig ist es aber noch nicht - Die Beleuchtung und Inneneinrichtung fehlt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

Also hier ist mein jetziges Reich 

Das Haus von vorne und der Balkonseite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier von der anderen Seite man sieht das Glasfenster und den Glasboden der 1. Ebene




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier sieht man mein kleines Feld  und das Haus von hinten mit einem weiterem Glasfenster. Hinter dem Fenster steht das Bett. Schöner Blick zum Einschlafen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kommt man rein  Eine Workbench, eine doppelte Kiste und ein Ofen stehen zum fröhlichen Craften bereit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man an diesem Arbeitsbereich vorbeigeht kommt man zu einem  Glasfenster mit schöner Aussicht. Außerdem gibt es noch einen Glasboden.  Es ist sogar schon einmal ein Monster in die Strömung des Wassers  gekommen und in der Lava verendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die 2. Ebene, links am Rand seht ihr beim ersten Bild Glas, da  geht es zum Balkon, den ihr schon von außen gesehen habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der 2. Ebene steht mein Bett mit Blick nach außen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann im Dachgeschoss stehen meine Kisten mit Vorräten. Hier muss ich aber noch einiges tun.


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Oktober 2011)

Hier das ist mein ersts Haus. Hab damit am 1.4.2011 angefangen. Seither  hab ich es immer weiter ausgebaut. Mittlerweile hat es grosse Keller-areale usw....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2011)

Aus optischer Verzierung wird eine kleine Monsterfalle. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Beispiele:
1. So siehts aus, wenn man im Nether ganz nach oben gräbt.
2. Mein Baumhaus
3. Baumhaus innen
4. Baumhaus Ecke
5. Baumhaus Glasboden
6. Baumhaus Wasserfall
7. Cobblestone Generator. Hab ich mal gebaut, weil ich ein Video dazu gefunden hab und das ganz interessant ist
8. Wasserfall, kann man abstellen
9. Wasserfall an 
10. Wasserfall aus
11. Megaman
12. Obama
13. Android, Mario, Megaman und Pilz
14. Feuer und Creeper
15. o.O
16. Teil der Bahnanlage. Sind eine ganze Zeit land bestimmt 30 Tiere gefahren, aber dann sind ein paar gestorben und die Wagen haben sich gestaut...

Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe übrigens auch einen noch unfertigen Aussichtsturm.

Hier der Turm von außen (Mit Eisentür, Mensch das Eisen hätte ich für nen Kompass gebraucht  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mit Blick auf mein noch unfertiges Höhlenhaus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso und alles von mir ist ohne Cheats und Mods. Nur ein Texturepack verwende ich. Die Taste F3 benutze ich auch nicht


----------



## kero81 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut aus kero  
Mein noch unfertiges Berghaus soll eine kleine Treppe erhalten 
Ich habe heute mit dem Bau angefangen.
Alles ohne Cheats und Mod's, nur Texturepack. Die Treppe ist komplett mit Dirt unterbaut. Keine hohlen Räume 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

So, das Grundgerüst der Treppe ist fertig. Die Treppe ist Komplett mit Dirt unterbaut, gibt auch keine Hohlräume  
Jetzt muss ich noch die fehlenden Cobblestones draufsetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Unterbau ist auch hier schon vorhanden, sieht man von hier aber noch nicht, da noch keine Cobblestones drauf sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

Meine Brückenkonstruktion ab ~8 Kilometer (8000 Blöcke) vom Startpunkt entfernt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Tunnel. Die Schienen müssen durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. November 2011)

@Redbrain hast du das alles per Hand gebaut?


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Ist im Baumodus oder? Wenn das ohne Cheats und mit Rohstoffe per Hand abbauen gemacht wurde : Respekt 

Hier mal etwas neues von mir :

Die Treppe wurde fertiggestellt ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich einen Dungeon entdeckt und somit einen Modspawner.

Der Dungeon war ein bisschen versetzt zu meinem Berghaus. Ich habe mir dann einen Schacht nach unten zum Spawner gegraben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es von unten aus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht es um eine kleine Ecke :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kommt der Spawner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde die Monster gerne um die Ecke leiten mit Wasser und sie dann mit Lava verbrennen lassen, bekomme aber die Flut nicht so hin. Weiß da jemand was? Ansonsten müsste ich versuchen die Berghütte nach dort aus zu bauen, aber das ist fast unmöglich


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> @Redbrain hast du das alles per Hand gebaut?


 
In *Creative* habe ich diese Brücke selber entworfen und gebaut. Ideal zum Erfinden ohne irgendwelche Rohstoffverschwendung gegenüber Survival.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. November 2011)

Mein Bergbau. Mit "verstecktem" Portal


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Musste aber noch den Hebel verstecken


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (1. November 2011)

@Koyote
2 Bilder dazu im Anhang.  Geht beides, die Version mit den Druckplatten ist jedoch schön platzsparend.

Und noch ein Bild meiner 30x80x8 Mobfalle. Auf welchem man allerdings nicht sonderlich viel erkennt, höhö.


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Wow, eine bebilderte Erklärung, danke  Ich weiß jetzt nur noch nicht genau, wie ich die Monster Kille und die Sachen auffange.
Also hier ist der Spawner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht das Wasser um die Ecke (danke für deinen Tipp Mökkurkalfi_)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von da oben will ich dann runter schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu hoch auch... Aber die Mobs kann ich ja schlecht höher transportieren. Vielleicht mache ich unter das Berghauszimmer noch eines, welches dann näher an der Falle ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Musste aber noch den Hebel verstecken




Jup hatte ich auch mal .
Machste einfach hinter Gobbelstonewand.
Ein speziellen stein must du dann immer Rausschlagen und hinterher wieder einsetzen^^.

Hatte so viel gebaut...alles weg...
schluchts.
Wechselschalter ,Tore,usw.


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Warum alles weg?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2011)

Mit fast jedem update wurde server gekillt^^.


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2011)

Das ist absehbar bei ner alpha oder beta.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. November 2011)

@Koyote
Der Transport in höhere Schichten ist kein Problem, habe da wieder ein paar Bilder für dich. 


Kann sonst keine architektonischen Meisterleistungen herzeigen, da ich eher mit minen beschäftigt bin und Minen eher weniger spannend/schön sind.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Danke. So ganz bekomme ich das nicht hin  Regt mich gerade auf, ich verschiebe das auf später.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Könnt ihr euch noch an meine kleine erste Hütte erinnern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch war ich glücklich 

Doch dann eben, vor ca. 5 Minuten geschah etwas schreckliches 

Es sollte ein Schöner Lagerraum werden welcher ein kleines Glasfenster an der Decke hat. Darauf sollte dann die Lava und das Wasser zu sehen sein, welches man auch aus dem Haus sieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alles gebaut etc. und dann die Lava eingefüllt, es machte komische Geräusche, ich dachte das glas Schmilzt, doch so war es nicht. Ich weiß nicht wo, aber das Haus hatte Feuer gefangen. Auch Löschversuche brachten nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Überreste :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr als  kann ich da nicht sagen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

Jo ,das ist traurig.Beileid.
Lava ist saugefährlich.
Hatte mal nen Kamin gebaut,mit Netherracks(oder so),die brennen ja immer.
Da ist mir das halbe Dach abgebrannt.^^

Neubauen^^.


----------



## RedBrain (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleuchtetes Treppen- und Wegekonzept 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis zu 8 Routen kann der Bahnhof aufnehmen. 4 Ausgänge auf Nord und Südseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


That'ssss a nice train ssssssstation here!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Halle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 OG - Leider unbesetzt, sollte etwas ein Restaurant werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pause bzw Warteecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


No comment...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


EDIT: Nicht ganz Perfekt.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Wollt ihr wissen wie es bei mir nach dem großen Brand aussieht?

Also erst einmal habe ich die Bude wieder auf die Beine gestellt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem lebe ich seit Pre 5 in einer Kältezone, also das Wasser schön wärmen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Umgebung der Lava habe ich auch gesichert, jetzt brennt da nix mehr ^^

Das Haus an sich ist wie vorher nur eine Glasscheibe habe ich noch vergrößert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.... Jetzt ist ja erst einmal wieder alles ok, aber mein Vorhaben wollte ich einfach trotzdem noch machen 
Na, könnt ihr da durch das Wasser etwas sehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt mit mir die Treppe herunter, ich zeig euch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht noch ein bisschen weiter, aber Zeit für den Blick auf Wasser und Lava nehme ich mir noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gehts durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ist er, mein Lagerraum mit cooler Decke  Oben dient das ganze als Fußboden und Aussicht und hier als Decke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tropfen verpassen dem ganzen noch ein bisschen etwas.

Muss natürlich noch ein paar mehr Kisten reinmachen und so paar kleine Sachen, aber das "schlimmste" ist geschafft 

Jetzt bin ich Froh, dass alles geklappt hat  Achso und ist survival Modus, habe alles ohne Cheaten o.Ä. gemacht.

Doch das nächste Problem steht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schon vor der Tür, es schneit und es ist kalt, die Felder werden also umgesetzt.  Kann wenn ich fertig bin dann Bilder posten wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

Ist schön geworden ,besser wie vorher.

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch Videos reinstellen.
Von eurer Welt.


@Red Brain Nice  
hast noch viel arbeit vor dir.


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Hab nur dummerweiße kein Fraps. So viel habe ich gar nicht, das ich da nen Film drehen könnte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2011)

Letzte Freeversion.
Kannste glaub ich unbegrentzte Videos machen.
Video kannste ja auch später machen,wenn du mehr gebaut hast.^^

FRAPS (Letzte Freeware Version) - Download - CHIP Online






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Alibi-Bild...


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Joa, könnte ich mal schauen  Da muss ich aber noch vieles bauen ^^


----------



## Festplatte (2. November 2011)

Ich stell bald auch mal ein paar Bilder rein!


----------



## Koyote (2. November 2011)

Wenn man Eier in seine Wohnung wirft, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn so etwas entsteht : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2011)

@Koyote nimm lieber das Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder du hast zwar den Schriftzug Bandicam.com jedoch bist du nicht an 640x480 gefesselt einfach Downloaden (kannst du unregistriert 10min aufnehmen)

Alibi-Bild (von Gronkh geklaut ^^, ne aber von KillerPfote (zumindest die Idee)) 
Wehns interresiert das Bild ist von Clawhammers-Server.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

Danke. Ich werde mir aber wahrscheinlich auch mal Fraps kaufen.

ich habe gerade 2 Hühner in meinen Stall gesetzt und auch gleich vermehrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt ihr noch den ganzen Stall sehen? Ist aber nicht ganz so toll geworden


----------



## Own3r (3. November 2011)

Meine Heimat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

Nice Own3r 

Hier mal mein Hühnerstall und die Felder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sagt ihr?


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

Uff, riesige Felder!!! Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das mit dem Wasser so geht, sieht allerdings besser aus wenn es unter der Erde ist.


PS:Man ich will auch spielen.


----------



## Koyote (3. November 2011)

Danke Kero 

Das mit dem Wasser geht so Turbo  Danke.

Hier noch das Doppelgatter nachdem du gefragt hast Kero 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (4. November 2011)

Ich könnte dir meine Testwelt hochladen, wo du's dir mal ganz genau angucken könntest. Genauer erklären kann ich's leider nicht.

Ein toller Doppelspawner und die Kuhhöhle mit 14 Kühen... was auch immer die da gesucht haben.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

Das mit der Monsterfalle hat mir nur Ärger gebracht, ich lasse das erst einmal ruhen 

Hier mal wieder was aktuelles von mir...

Ein Huhn aus einem Ei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam kann man das Hühnerstall nennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Feld wurde um eine Reihe vergrößert. Aber immer noch zu klein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ein bisschen Ruhe und Verstand klappt auch ein Cobblestone generator 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Koyote


----------



## Abufaso (5. November 2011)

Der Berg musste dem Fortschritt weichen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. November 2011)

Ja,Ja im Creativmodus weggesprengt^^.

XD.

Mein Creativmode.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schwebt in der Luft.
Muss mal was richtiges bauen.


MFG


@Koyote:geht doch,hatte gestern auch nochmal probiert.
hab vergessen die Bilder hochzuladen.
Hat sich ja jetzt erübrigt.


----------



## Koyote (5. November 2011)

Wunderschön KillerPfote!  

Ich Spiele aber lieber survival und baue alles per Hand ab ohne Mods und Cheats.

Kero, du meintest doch neulich noch das ich große Felder hätte? Heute habe ich sie noch etwas vergrößert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch war das ne Arbeit, viel von dem Platz war Berg ^^

Am Berg nebenan bin ich schon Fleißig am Abbauen, habe nur das Problem, dass ich nicht ausreichend Gunpowder habe, mit Spitzhacke und Schaufel habe ich angefangen.... Dann bin ich doch auf TNT umgestiegen, nach den ersten Sprengungen sah ich dann, wie nützlich das Zeug ist   Ich müsste mich mal informieren, wie man so am Besten eine Monsterfalle baut etc  Wenn dann genug Creeper Spawnen kann ich die Sprengarbeiten fortsetzen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Hier mal einige Fotos von meinen Bauwerkern, hängt alles aneinander.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (6. November 2011)

"Geheimer" Eingang mit und ohne Drecktarnung. Kann man leider nur von innen öffnen. :/ Weiß da jemand mehr als ich?
Ebenso Reichtümer und der nette Nebeneffekt meines Exp-Grinders.  Sehr praktisch, diese Enchantments, mit Unbreaking III hält die Diahacke locker doppelt so lange und mit Fortune I wird die Rohstoffausbeute mal eben um 30% erhöht. Hatte leider noch nicht das Glück, Fortune II oder gar III zu bekommen.


----------



## Abufaso (6. November 2011)

Bau doch eine zweite Verriegelungsvorrichtung direkt darüber, und platzier den Schalter draußen. Dann ist, je nachdem wo du bist, immer eine Tür offen und eine Tür zu.  So hab ich das immer geregelt.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (6. November 2011)

Stimmt, wäre auch 'ne Möglichkeit. Aber ein wenig unschön. Muss doch auch irgendwie anders gehen.

+ Alibibild


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2011)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> + Alibibild


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. November 2011)

Hier ist ja richtig was los 

Minecraft-Bilderthread: Von US-Präsidenten, Riesenbrücken, Hausbränden und mehr - minecraft


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

@Koyote: mein Cobbelstonecreator^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Creativmode.


Ne Tür von zwei Seiten zu öffnen geht am besten mit einem Wechselschalter.
Versuche mal zu erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne sind die zwei eingänge.Von zwei verschiedenen Schaltern.
Am ende kommt das Signal für die Tür raus.

Noch mal von der anderen Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gesammte Schaltung beansprucht viel Platz.


MFG


PS.:Nice eure Bilder können jetzt bewundert werden .Danke Thilo.


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2011)

ein erster Versuch einer kleiner Achterbahn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein Video meines ersten Tracks, auf dem dann auch Tiere gefahren sind.
Sind mittlerweile alle tot 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLbKrPy-fCo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rXgnuE_Bew
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag5Ju_-2cms


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier ist ja richtig was los
> 
> Minecraft-Bilderthread: Von US-Präsidenten, Riesenbrücken, Hausbränden und mehr - minecraft


 
Geile Idee 
In der Überschrift bin wohl ich mit "Hausbränden" gemeint? Dann steht dort auch noch : "Koyote hat durch einen Lavaunfall sein selbst gebautes Haus verloren" Schön, das ich dort benannt werde Nur das blöde ist, dass meine Bilder gar nicht in der Bilderliste angezeigt werden?


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2011)

einige sind nich dabei, glaube ich.
frag mal nett, ob Thilo deine mit rein setzt. 
Macht er bestimmt.

Das erste mal, dass ich ernannt wurde. Und dann gleich mit fast allen von meinen Bildern


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Also entweder meine Bilder rein oder Hausbrände und den Lavaunfall aus den Texten raus


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Geile Idee
> In der Überschrift bin wohl ich mit "Hausbränden" gemeint? Dann steht dort auch noch : "Koyote hat durch einen Lavaunfall sein selbst gebautes Haus verloren" Schön, das ich dort benannt werde Nur das blöde ist, dass meine Bilder gar nicht in der Bilderliste angezeigt werden?


 
Tröste dich meine auch nicht.lol
Ihr habt schon Coole Texturmods drauf
comicstiel

hab entlich Misa wieder.

Erste Videos

Hab mal was mit To many items gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Senfgurke: echt schöne Welt.

wie machste das mit den Kühen??


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Wenigstens deinen Minecraft Tower sollte man  in die Bilder bringen!


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2011)

Mit den Kühen ist total easy.
track bauen, warten, bis eine Kuh auf den schienen steht und direkt unter sie ein cart setzen und anstumpen. 
Lustig, wenn dann 30 Tiere fahren


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

THX

hab dich mal auf You Tube geaddet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Wow  Wie lange gebraucht? Aber mit Creativemodus oder?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Jo,im Creativ.
Waren paar tage.Hatte wie gesagt ein bischen die lust verloren.
Im Mom Server wieder auf neuanfang.
Heute wieder die Basics geschaffen.
Mittlerweile muss man ja immer Essen^^.
Also weizen in ner Höhle...usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinen Wohnturm von Aussen muss ich noch shooten^^.

MFG


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

So, ich will jetzt mein Landwirtschaftlichen Platz vergrößern, mit Kühen usw. Da ich keine große Fläche habe, wird einfach ein kleiner Berg hinterm Feld abgebaut, unter dem Ding habe ich noch ne Höhle gefunden 
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Stunden ich abbaue und wie viel Eisen ich verbrauchen werde. Aber auf Zählen habe ich auch keine Lust 

Wie gesagt, hinter dem Feld soll Platz gemacht werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (6. November 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Danke  Das wird nen haufen Arbeit. Aber cheaten ist uncool. Ich sammel vielleicht mal alles in einer Kiste und zähle dann


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Habe an meinem Haus mal weitergebaut, das andere ist der Zombiespawner den ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Gefällt dir dieser Comicstyle wirklich?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Ich finde ihn nicht schlecht und bin zu faul Packs für die Pre zu suchen.
Außerdem sehen die Bilder mit dem pack gut aus.
Ich lade mir das noch mal mit  512x runter.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Au man das wird einganzes stück arbeit.
hab sowas hinter mir^^.
kein Bock mehr drauf.


Viel Spass.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.: Download ist unter dem Bild.

http://minecraft-texturepack.com/misas-realistic-1-9-5-texture-pack-minecraft-1-9-pre-release-5.html
Unentpackt in den Texturpack-ordner von Minecraft.
Neuste Version von MC-Patcher runterladen und auf patchen klicken.Fertig.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Wie hast du das Wasser bekommen?


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2011)

KillerPfote welche Version hast du? Wohl nicht 1.9.5 wegen dem schönen Wasser?! Wenn ja, her mit dem Link!


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Hast wohl den GLSL Shader Mod für Wasser drin  Den für alles gibts ja nichtmehr :/


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2011)

Das hier ist mein 8-bit Addierwerk.
Ich weiß, nichts besonderes, aber eine schöne Übung zur Schaltalgebra und komplett selbst entworfen und gebaut (ohne Hilfen außer Creative-Mode)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Wow ,das ist mal abgefahren^^.

Der Mod war für ver.1.8.leider.
Hoffe das der mit der fertigen version wieder angepasst wird.
obwohl kannste mal probieren ob der geht.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iM mom hab ich 1.9.5 mit Misa .

link:[1.8.1] Water Shader alpha v4d - Minecraft Forum


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Das was Professor Frink sieht sehr kompliziert aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

@Frink Willst du nicht noch eine Einheit für Division einbauen?
Btw Display = Obsidian und Redstone Torches die dann durch das Signal von einem Konverter getogelt werden


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2011)

Ist es eigentlich nicht wenn man sich etwas mit Schaltalgebra auskennt. Sind nur 8 verknüpfte Volladdierer nebeneinander und die ganzen Leitungen um Eingaben und Ergebnisse am selben Ort machen zu können.

@Wa1Lock
Joa, mal überlegen, dashier ist aufjedenfall Ausbaustufe 1. Ich arbeite grad an den Schaltplänen für eine Subtraktionseinheit. Die realisier ich wenn ich zeit hab.
Danach will ich probieren nen Ram mittels Flipflops zu bauen, das reizt mich mehr als Division.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Wie lange hast du fuer das oben inkl. Planen ca gebraucht?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich nicht wenn man sich etwas mit Schaltalgebra auskennt. Sind nur 8 verknüpfte Volladdierer nebeneinander und die ganzen Leitungen um Eingaben und Ergebnisse am selben Ort machen zu können.
> 
> @Wa1Lock
> Joa, mal überlegen, dashier ist aufjedenfall Ausbaustufe 1. Ich arbeite grad an den Schaltplänen für eine Subtraktionseinheit. Die realisier ich wenn ich zeit hab.
> Danach will ich probieren nen Ram mittels Flipflops zu bauen, das reizt mich mehr als Division.


Via Flip Flops, ich bau den immer per NAND Gates? Klappt eig. super, ist aber halt beständig


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2011)

@kojote
schwer zu schätzen, 4-5 Stunden vielleicht.

@Wa1lock
mhm joa, aber ich wills mal mit Flipflops ausprobieren, find die sind praktischer anzuwenden in Schaltungen. Muss nur mal sehen ob die Fackeln da nicht blockieren.

und wegen Display:
ich weiß, aber das ist so ewig Bauaufwand und reine Fleißarbeit. ich will eher irgendwie was machen wofür du etwas Know-How brauchst, deswegen auch Flip-Flops statt Nand-Gittern.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Ist immer nervig, dass die Redstones 3 Dimensional und nicht wie Kabel 2 Dimensional behandelt werden...
So sind die Schaltungen alle viel schwerer zu bauen 

Btw. Hast du mal ne digitale Uhr gebaut? Musst im Prinzip ein Minecart inkl. Detectorrail als Taktgeber benutzen und dann per Pistons und ein paar Schaltkreisen (inkl. Konverter) ein Display bauen


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2011)

Joa stimmt, mich nervt aber eher dass man die halben Blöcke nicht als Kabel nutzen kann, also kein Redstone drauf platzieren. Und dass Fackeln nicht reagieren wenn der Redstone "über Eck" ankommt. Daran ist mein erster prototyp gescheitert ^^.
Naja, jetzt erstmal Subtraktion, dann Ram. Soviel zeit hab ich ja nu auchnet


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

xD Jau die "Eckbugs" nerven, keine Repeater über Eck, Fakeln über Eck etc.
Aber ich finde, man sollte blöcke auf Redstone bauen können, sind ja Kabel keine Blöcke eigentlich  (Wie z.B an Stufen, wo das Signal dann abricht, wenn du einen Block über dein unteren baust)


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2011)

Jop stimmt schon. hoffen wir auf zukünftige Patches.
Was hast du denn schon so mit Redstone gebaut? Mich reizen eig nur Rechner, nix "praktisches"


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Ich hab mir ein piston gebaut  Aber alleine schon das reizt auf mehr  spiele aber erst einmal survival, so viele redstone findet man da nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Ich habe welches beim Spawner gefunden in den Kisten.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jop stimmt schon. hoffen wir auf zukünftige Patches.
> Was hast du denn schon so mit Redstone gebaut? Mich reizen eig nur Rechner, nix "praktisches"


Oh Gott viel  
Ein Monitor plus Mini Rechner (kann glaub nur 16 Bit der gute, die großen können ja 32), Hafen (vollautomatisch), Clocks (sowohl Digital als auch Analog), ein 3D Printer (bin gescheitert xD) und noch vieles mehr xD


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe welches beim Spawner gefunden in den Kisten.



Findet man normal vorkommen kur ueber Bedrock wenn ich mich nicht irre. Gehts eig. Unter bedrock weiter?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

@Koyote das ist eingentlich der falsche Thread dafür.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Schon recht kompliziert,
vorallem der Platzaufwand ist riesig.
Da müste Notch noch ran^^.
Brauche auch noch Blöcke die sich drehen!!(Wasserad,was Strom erzeugt,Windrat)

Btt.

Mein Türmchen von fast aussen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist der verbindungstunnel zur kleinen Insel,die ich ein bischen ausgehölt habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Du hast doch angefangen turbo. 

Killerpfote, geil gemacht  du hast ja mal gesagt, du planst auch vieles. Kann man so einen plan mal sehen?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Wer auf Youtube:
"Speedgaming TV bfh4everkiller" sucht, findet meine ganz alte Welr (1.3) 
Der Typ ist aber nicht ganz durch gelaufen und hatte kein Plan xD


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Du hast doch angefangen turbo.
> 
> Killerpfote, geil gemacht  du hast ja mal gesagt, du planst auch vieles. Kann man so einen plan mal sehen?




Seit ver.1.9.5 server wieder neu.
Bau einfach planlos drauf los.
Von den guten früheren sachen hab ich fast keine Sreens gemacht.^^

Alibi:neuer Turm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (6. November 2011)

Kann man oben in das Glas reingehen? Wenn nicht wuerde ich da noch lava reinmachen, so siehts komisch aus.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Ich finde dazu nichts @Wa1lock


----------



## Senfgurke (7. November 2011)

hab meinem Baumhaus mal einen Anbau verpasst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Mal mein Haus von oben und meine Mine.
Das ist übrigens der einizge Grund für den Flymod, sonst würde ich da nicht hochkommen, zumindest für diese Map.


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde dazu nichts @Wa1lock


 
Welches TExture Pack benutzt du? Das sieht gut aus.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Das habe ich dir schon im ST geschrieben wenn du mich meinst.
Es ist dieses hier:[16x, 32x, 64x, 128x, 256x, 512x][1.9pre5] Sphax PureBDCraft (v0.9.5 - 27/10/11) - Minecraft Forum.

Im Bild sieht man einen Haufen Rohstoffe auf einmal.


----------



## kero81 (7. November 2011)

Ups... Naja, ich bin oft sehr vergesslich.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2011)

@all Hier 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtDu41FfJig
Wie gesagt, nicht mein LP aber meine Welt 

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtDu41FfJigKlick


----------



## Cryser7 (7. November 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Pics in der Nacht von meinem Server 

Das Traumschiff (voll ausgebaut..nicht leer drinnen):
- Kino, Achterbahn, Pool, Essensraum, 3 Suiten, Maschinenraum, Küche, Kühlraum, Kino, Labyrinth, 
  Brücke, Pooldeck mit Wasserrutsche und Whirpools, Bar, Kajüten für die Besatzung, Lobby, Panorama Rundgang,
  Disco, Shop, Gefängnis, Exploraum (explosionssicherer Raum für kleinere Experimente), Bücherei, Eislaufbahn, großes
  Lager
  Das alles ist auf insgesamt 7 Decks verteilt und das komplette Schiff wurde per HAND (OHNE WORLD-EDIT) in ca. 4
  Wochen gebaut.

Die Werft:
Hier baune wir kleinere Yachten und kopieren sie dann per World-Edit ins Wasser.

Die Yachten:
Wir haben uns jeder ne Yacht gebaut und ein Spleef-Schiff auf dem in einer Arena Spleef gespielt werden kann.

Die Spleef-Arena:
Hinter dem Hafen haben wir uns eine Spleef Arene (die aus Holz) hingebaut.

Die Fight-Arena:
Die Arena hat ein paar besondere Specials die man auf den ersten Blick garnicht sieht. Sie kann aus einer Kommandozentrale vom Spielmaster
überflutet werden, er kann einen Lavagraben öffnen, oder per Knopfdruck das Dach schließen und somit Nacht simulieren. Ein Wahnsinns Spaß für Spieler.

Das Gefängnis (der rechteckige Kasten auf dem See):
Man erkennt auf den ersten Blick garkeine Tür...das ist richtig. Es gibt nur einen Weg in das Gebäude und der führt von dem kleinen steinernen Gebäude vom Land
aus. Die 4 Säulen auf dem das Gefängnis steht sind nämlich von innen hohl. Es sind jeweils 4 Bahnstrecken eingebaut die zum Landgebäude führen. 1 für Waren die reinkommen, 1
für Waren die rauskommen und 2 für Sträflinge. Hier gibt es kein entkommen!!!!

Wer zu gerne näheres über die Bauwerke erfahren will oder mehr Bilder haben will einfach fragen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. November 2011)

Hier mal mein neues Anwesen auf unserem privaten Server 

Braucht allerdings noch einiges an Innenausstattung, weil ich den ganzen Berg ausgehöhlt hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. November 2011)

Echt geniale sachen.
Sieht nach total viel arbeit und massig stunden aus.
Respekt.

@Koyote ja das sind Aussichtsplatformen.Wollte die mal anders bauen als sonst.

Wie macht man einen Transistor mit Redstone???

Hab von meinen ersten Bauwerken leider nur noch einen Screenshot der Map.
War auf jeden fall schon ziemlich gross und von Hand (ohne Tools) gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ein Riesieger schriftzug am Spawn ,mit Lava.

hab dann einen Unterwassertunnel gebaut zweite Basislager.Dann ein ca. 1000Blöcke langen Tunnel mit zwischenhäusern,Türmen.
In den Baute ich hinterher ne Bahnlinie,zu meinem Hauptwohnsitz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da stand auch der Koloss von Rodoss.Alle gebäude waren Recht hoch .Von da aus hatte ich eine 1500 Blöcke lange hochbahn zu meinem Skigebiet gebaut.
Wegen Schnee und Tannenbäumen.

Das waren Wochenlange arbeit.

Und irgentwann wurd der Server neu aufgesetzt mit neuer Welt^^..

Das sah schon alles ein bischen besser aus,wie auf den beiden Bildern.


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2011)

Erstmal ein kleines Feld. Nicht so übertreiben wie Koyote. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2011)

Ich und übertreiben? Meins ist noch mini. Wenn das fertig ist mache ich mal ein Bild, habe heute aber so viel Wut, da kann ich kein Minecraft zocken, brauch heute nen Shooter.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Ich finde MC entsapnnt einen.

btw wie findet ihr mein(e) Feld(er)?

Achja falls einer den Seed haben möchte schreibt mir eine PN.


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2011)

Ich finde sie klein.
Ne danke, will ich nicht


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Dafür dürfte meine Mine größer sein als deine.

Das im Anhang habe ich auf einer* anderen *Map gefundenl


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2011)

Jo nen Canyon, die gibts seit 1.8 (auch unterirdisch)


----------



## Siggix64 (8. November 2011)

Hier auch mal von mir ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (8. November 2011)

Mein kleiner Turm:


----------



## i3810jaz (8. November 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem (pausierten) Projekt "die Stadt" ich hab zur 1.9pre3 angefangen (die Häuser sind (zum Großteil) eingerichtet). Ich baue das im Creativ-Modus. WorldEdit oder MCEdit wurden nicht benutzt.


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2011)

Hier! Jetzt ich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermoe (8. November 2011)

Ich möchte auch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie behebt man eigentlich den Myzelbug beim Water Shader Mod???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wolle + Lava = Nichtgut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

Bild: awaj29.png - abload.dehttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=awaj29.png

Watermod


----------



## Witcher (9. November 2011)

Alles noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Koyote (9. November 2011)

Habe eine Schallplatte gedropt und dann ne Jukebox mit meinem einzigen Diamanten gemacht 
Der Song heißt cat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schräges Teil


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

Minecraft hat mich nie faziniert .. vieleicht sollte ich es ma antesten


----------



## Koyote (9. November 2011)

Mach das, ist echt ein geiles Game


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. November 2011)

Ein Turm meines Netherschlosses in der normalen Welt. 'n bisschen an Helligkeit und Kontrast rumgespielt.


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2011)

Indoor Hühnerfarm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermoe (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2011)

Stadt im Aufbau.


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2011)

Die Brücke ist auch fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2011)

Stadt ist jetzt weiter aufgebaut.  

Edit:

Hier ist das fehlende "t".


----------



## Monstermoe (12. November 2011)

Nen etwas älteres Bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein aktuelles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2011)

Der Blick von meiner Dachterrasse :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (12. November 2011)

@Monstermoe: Woraus besteht dein grüner Teich?


----------



## Monstermoe (13. November 2011)

Das ist Lava

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2011)

Blick auf mein Haus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. November 2011)

Monstermoe, wie heißt dein Texturepack?


----------



## Monstermoe (13. November 2011)

Das ist [32x] [1.8+] Last Days [1.8 Pics on p.55!] - Minecraft Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (13. November 2011)

Erste Anfänge in meiner neuen Welt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Weizenfarm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wohnzimmer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlafzimmer: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Keller: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ist echt winzig, aber der Rest kommt noch!  BTW: Minecraft hat jetzt neue Türen, Kisten und Pfeilgeräusche! Die Türen und Kisten hören sich meiner Meinung nach aber schlechter an als vorher!


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. November 2011)

Danke sehr


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. November 2011)

Hi ihr seid es schuld...^^

Ich baue wieder....
Wer sagt Creativmodus sei keine arbeit??

Zwei Tage hab ich bis jetzt gebraucht.

Kurze impressionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Bücherrei..
Hab versucht ein paar bauwerke ,von den Servern nachzubauen,die off sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke an Senfgurke.
Eine fährt schon^^....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weitere Bilder folgen noch ..bin zu müde jetzt...


MFG


----------



## Monstermoe (13. November 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Danke sehr


Kein Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfötchen (13. November 2011)

Coole Kuh^^


----------



## Festplatte (14. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ne Farm für 1.9 angebaut, Bilder kommen morgen!


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

Wenn das mal nicht Massentierhaltung ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (15. November 2011)

Das äußere meines Baumhauses  Aber ist noch nicht fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

Nach einer Zeit ist der Stall zu voll geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2011)

Alter bau den stall aus!!! Wir bekommen sonst noch Ärger mit dem tierschutzbund. XD


----------



## RedBrain (16. November 2011)

Der Brückenkonstruktion in der Nacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite Brücke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die NPC Dörfer, die in der Nähe von Schienen sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Fakten zu Minecraft Intercontinental Express:*
Von Version 1.8.x bis 1.9 Pre6 mit dieser Karte gearbeitet (leider nur eine Stelle mit abrupten Chunks (s. 2te Brücke) generiert :/ )
11600 Blöcke Streckenlänge (11,6 Kilometer)
mind. 15000 Schienen und mind. 730 Boosters + 730 Detektor-Rails

Fahrzeit: ~24 Minuten
Minecart Geschw.: 28,8 Km/h


----------



## Totalwarrior (16. November 2011)

Ein paar Bilder aus meiner allerersten Welt. Wie bekommt man die Bilder in seinem Beitrag groß?


----------



## Koyote (16. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus.
Lade deine Bilder in einem Album hoch und kopiere den BB Code.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. November 2011)

@Kero :XXD

@Red Brain -Echt super Brücke.
Wie gesagt ist Creativmodus auch viel arbeit.


Meine fortschritte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




links ist die Bücherei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorgestern ne Sauna gebaut.
Dank Misa sieht Lapuslatzi wie blaue Fliesen aus^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bahnstrecke gestern erweitert,fahren jetzt vier Kühe drauf.

Bilder folgen noch.

Frohes schaffen


----------



## Monstermoe (16. November 2011)

@KillerPfote  ne Sauna  sieht richtig gut aus

@Totalwarrior http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Alter bau den stall aus!!! Wir bekommen sonst noch Ärger mit dem tierschutzbund. XD



Schon erledigt. 
Es werde aber immer mehr Hühner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. November 2011)

Massentierhaltung^^.Böse ,Böse.
Muste mehrere Etagenstall bauen....:XD.
@Monstermoe Die Blobs sind ja jetzt genial mit Misa.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Bahnen mit fünf Kühen ,voll Witzig.




PS: Gärtnerei ist fertig geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (19. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ne Tierfarm und ne Weizenfarm im Untergrund gebaut!

Die Tierfarm: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigenes Gatter für die Kinder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für die großen Tiere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Eingang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Weizenfarm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens EXTREM schwierig, die großen von den kleinen Tieren zu trennen! 
Bin grad noch am Bauen..

PS: Minecraft 1.0 FTW!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

Minecraft 1.0.0 ist draussen!
Also die Vollversion!

Hab da so ein lustigen Bug......

Die Kühe auf den Loren vermehren sich...^^!!


Hatte 5 St. insgesammt  gekapert^^.

Neuste Screenshoot...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in der inneren Bahn sind auch noch welche...


----------



## Senfgurke (19. November 2011)

das is bei mir auch ständig passiert.
Das wurden immer mehr und mehr


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2011)

cool...

hab heut mal was gemacht^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das man das erkennen kann.
ohne worldeddit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. November 2011)

Hab mal nen Baum versucht^^.
Schon öfter gesehen ,muste ich mal ausprobieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





noch eins^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2011)

Das erste Errinerte mich irgendwie von der Form her an Afrika 
Zufalls Screenshot. Wollte gerade ein Bild wo der Mond zu sehen ist machen und genau wo ich auf F2 drücke Creeper  Ist sie(?) nicht Süß


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Auf dem MP Server habe ich einen gang, der teilweise schon mit Schienen ausgelegt ist. Hier Spawnen immer wieder slimes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf meiner neuen SP Welt, die in der Release erstellt wurde, fand ich ein bisschen entfernt von meiner Hütte ein NPC Dorf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. November 2011)

He Koyote ,die Blobs kannste doch gut gebrauchen,nur nicht auf der Bahn^^.

Was neues probiert.
Hatte schon lange vor....

Das Planieren dauert am längsten^^.

Voll schwer die spinx.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fast den ganzen Sontag für gebraucht..

Hab doch noch nen Bug entdeckt...^^^

Im Tunnel standen leere Loren rum.
Beim wegmachen hab ich daneben geschlagen.
Da sind dann alle Schienen vom Glowstone gesprungen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ja hab jetzt noch was zu tun.

(schienen)


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Was kann ich aus denen noch so machen? 

Habe übrigens eine berittene Spinne gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Nahaufnahme ist der Fotograf verstorben. R.I.P


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2011)

Neues aus Suchti-Town!  Soll mal irgendwann ne Burg mit Dorf werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Bin ich mal nicht da, macht ihr gleich alles?


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2011)

Ja sollen wir warten bis du kommst oder wie?!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. November 2011)

@Koyote.Die Blobs verlieren schonmal blasen,die kannst du an Pistons machen(Kolben),da kannst du einen Block drankleben.


Crafting

@Kero:sieht schon sehr gut aus.
Könntest Architekt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

Ne Kero, wundert mich nur ....

Ach Killerpfote, nach deiner Sphinx zu folge bist du Profiarchitekt 

Hier mal von mir ein Durchgang der anderen Art 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr so etwas?  kam mir gerade so die Idee, als ich mein Wasser getrunken habe und da nen Durchgang machen wollte.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2011)

Jo, hatte heute morgen mit der Brücke weiter gemacht und heute abend mit Tibest zusammen das Tor. Das is noch Sau viel Erde abzutragen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. November 2011)

@Koyote: schöner Durchgang.
Nettes Textur -Pack.

@Kero:versuchs dochmal so^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






geht ein wenig schneller.
Ist aber auch unpräzise.^^


----------



## Koyote (21. November 2011)

Jop, das texturepack ist ne aenderung, von einem lets player, an misa.


----------



## Pfötchen (21. November 2011)

Die Spinx ist echt gut geworden, hut ab.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. November 2011)

Das kommt wenn man durch Minecraft ist 
Ich bin jetzt Level 115


----------



## Professor Frink (25. November 2011)

Bei mir kommt grade Weihnachtsstimmung auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hintergrund seht ihr die erste Stufe meines neuen Projekts. Zahlen bis 510 errechnen zu können ist ja ganz nett aber ich will im hohen Tausenderbereich rechnen können! Dazu brauche ich einen weiteren 8bit Addierer den ich mit dem bestehenden zusammenschalte. Im Hintergrund seht ihr den fast fertigen zweiten 8bit Addierer, ich habe die Schaltungen beider Platinen verbessert sodass die Operation 255+1 nun statt 6 Sekunden nurnoch 4,5 braucht. Und plötzlich fing es an zu schneien.... 
Wenn diese Ausbaustufe fertig ist kann er anstatt bis 510 bis 131070 rechnen


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

Komische Bugs in Minrcraft.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. November 2011)

Hab ich auch schonmal bei uns auf dem Server gesehen.
Wenn du das nicht dauernt hast ist das nicht schlimm.

--------------------------------------------------------

Hab mal grosszügig Grundgestein freigelegt.

Sprengen macht laune .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.:Falls einer mal im Creativmode Sterben muss ,weil er z.b. nicht mehr zurückfindet^^.?

Einfach runtergraben.
Bis durch das Grundgestein.und ins nichts springen.
Das Killt dich, wenn du ein einem Bett geschlafen hast Spawnst du da


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

Habe eine kleine Spalte gefunden  Und auch ne Treppe runter gebaut. Nervenkitzel am Freitagabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

Welches Texturenpack benutzt du?


----------



## Koyote (25. November 2011)

Misa + ein Update von einem LP'er, dessen Name mir entfallen ist, was mich ärgert.


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei, ein kleines Haus für ein Portal zu bauen. Der Eingang soll per Pistons geöffnet werden. So weit funktioniert alles, bin zwar nicht ganz zu frieden, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch alles verkleiden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. November 2011)

Ich liebe Pistons.
Wenn du Kolben mit Blob-blasen kombinierst,kannst du einen Block ankleben.
Sieht dann Besser aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

Den Block ankleben? Hätte ich das gewusst  Ah perfekt, das versuche ich doch gleich mal  Ist da da im Hintergrund bei dir Glowstone?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. November 2011)

Jup.
Creativ...^^


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

Danke Killerpfote




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (26. November 2011)

Warum machst du das nicht mit nur einem Schalter?


----------



## Koyote (26. November 2011)

Weil das dann nicht den Überraschungseffekt hat


----------



## Monstermoe (26. November 2011)

Mal was neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum müssen die Dörfer immer so bes******* platziert werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. November 2011)

Hi all..
Heute bin ich bald an einem Wechselschalter vereckt..^^.

Hab den  immer nachgebaut wie ich den mal gebaut hatte.
Ging aber nicht.

Hab dann die Minecraftwicki durchgestöbert.
Dabei hab ich entdeckt,das ich immer ein xore-Glied benutzte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert wunderbar ,um mit zwei schaltern,ein Piston usw. zu schalten.
Dabei kann man an beiden schaltern an und aus schalten.

Bei dem bau der Redstonleitung hab ich erst die Treppenmethode benutzt.
Beim Bau viel mir ein das es viel effektiver mit Redstone-Fackeln übereinander zu realisieren ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wozu das ganze???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte erst nur einen Schalter,
das fand ich unpracktisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schalthöhe ca.60Blöcke.

Hab noch mehr gebaut....,aber das ist noch geheim^^.

Hoffe jemanden ein paar Tips gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Koyote (27. November 2011)

Läuft das Wasser nicht bis ganz unten?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. November 2011)

Natürlich fliesst das bis unten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dauert aber halt ne Zeit.
Da hatte ich wohl nicht lang genug gewartet.^^


----------



## Monstermoe (27. November 2011)

Die Minenschächte werden ja immer größer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamst0r (29. November 2011)

Da bin ich rausgekommen, als ich im Nether ein neues Portal gebaut habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleines Bauernhaus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein halbautomatisches Getreidefeld. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es einen Grund wieso sich die Schweine so komisch am Rand versammeln? Teilweise stehen sie auch alle vor dem Gatter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (29. November 2011)

Huehner koennen ueber einen zaun drueber fliegen. Brauchst doppelte hoehe.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2011)

@HamstOr:Spülst du dein Feld zum abernten??
Wenn ja coole Idee.

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (29. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Huehner koennen ueber einen zaun drueber fliegen. Brauchst doppelte hoehe.



Nein, nur über Zauntore nicht über Zäune!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-das-finale-1-0-a-300.html
Zu Denksportaufgabe.

Verwendete Schaltelemente:

3x XOR-Gatter (Wechselschalter)
2x RS NOR-Latch (Speicherzelle)
und natürlich 2 Impulsschienen, 2Schalthebel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schwierigkeit bestand darin,das der Schalter ein Dauersignal ausgiebt .

Die Minecardschiene nur einen Puls,von ca 2sek..

Die linke Schalterseite hab ich durch ein XOR-Gatter zu einem Signal gebündelt.
Dito die andere Seite.

Das Pulsignal hab ich ,durch 2 RS Nor-Latch Gatter,die mit zwei Redstoneleitungen(unterirdisch)verbunden sind (eigentlich ist das ein Flip Flop..wer wollte das noch bauen^^),in ein Dauersignal verwandelt.

Jetz hab ich ein Rechtes und ein linkes Signal,welches durch das dritte XOR-Gatter zu einem Signal wird,das dann an die Kolben geht.

Bin an sich nicht der Elektoprofie.Hab die elemte aus der M.-Wicki.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RS NOR-Latch Gatter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt muss ich nur das Haus noch fertigbauen.


MFG


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Ich habe auch was kleines Gebaut. 
1. Mein Dach, habe aber keine Bilder gemacht, ist auch kein Kunstwerk 

2. Einen kleiner Tunnel, der von meinem Haus auf die andere Seite des Flusses führt. Was ich ans andere Ende mache weiß ich noch nicht, soll erst einmal nur gut aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Tunnel wollte ich ein bisschen weg sprengen, habe ich auch gemacht, man sieht dann noch den Anfang einer Höhle, welchen ich freigelegt habe. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. November 2011)

Kommt immer wieder gut so durchs wasser.


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

Jop, muss aber den Gang davor noch mit Cleanstone machen, etwas ans Ende des Tunnels machen usw... 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 01.12.2011 um 18:50 ----------

Weiß jemand, warum meine Monsterfalle nicht funktioniert? Diskussionen darüber gerne im Sammelthread, lade aber die Bilder mal hier hoch. Ist es druch die Lava zu hell? Aber dann würde ja eine Monsterfalle mit Lava gar nicht funktionieren?

Hier sollten Items rauslaufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sollten Monster gekillt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sollten Monster spawnen (zu hell durch Lava?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Dezember 2011)

@Kojote:Also must das absolut dunkel bekommen und viel größer.
kannst ja ein Bachlauf machen der um die ecke durch zweiblockhoch weiterführt in einen Groooßen dunklen Raum.
Blöd erklärt.
Probier halt mal ein bischen.
Die Mobs wollen immer zu dir.



Mein Haus ist jetzt fertig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab noch keine Kuh gefunden,die probefahren will.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:THX an Thilo für das Unterforum.Gut gemacht


----------



## Koyote (2. Dezember 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus deine Arbeit  Im Crative Modus hast du es echt drauf, respekt 

Habe heute die Falle etwas vergrößert, auch schon 2 Crepper gesehen, die kamen aber erst, als ich nach oben kam und die haben mir 2 mal die Bude eingerissen  Hatte dann mal nen kleinen raum mit ner Kaktusfalle gemacht, die lief besser als die "große" Lavafalle.
Und desshalb habe ich so eben die ersten Steine für mein Katusfallenhaus gebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch denn erst einmal nen Cobblestone generator, ne Diamantspitzhacke und viel gedult  Wünscht mir Spaß


----------



## Monstermoe (3. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein kleines Haus von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

Gestern sah es noch so aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich mir einen Cobblestone Generator gebaut. Eine Dimantspitzhacke und ein paar Eisenspitzhacken und einige Stunden später bin ich so weit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer alles ohne Cheats und Mods. Die Halle zu bauen hat für meine Verhältnisse ewig gedauert. Das lustige an der Geschichte ist, dass ich an den 4 Ecken noch Türme bauen will. Und noch lustiger wirds, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich das ganze Teil mindestens noch einmal oben drauf setzen will. Da sollen aber keine Monster kommen, da soll ich leben  Ich entferne dann mal die Fackeln und baue mir nen kleinen Unterschlupf. Dann mal schauen, ob die Monsterfalle was macht. Ich glaube aber nicht dran, dass sie funktionieren wird. So richtig funktioniert hat bei mir noch keine. Wenn sie nicht funktioniert : Halle wieder abreißen, nie wieder Monsterfalle bauen.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Dezember 2011)

Eine 1/2 Stunde Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Mir was total langweilig da dachte ich da mach ich wieder ein schönes Pixelart Bild. Wer weiß was es ist?


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung was das ist
Bei meiner Monsterfalle scheinen die Items an den Kakteen kaputt zu gehen Weiß einer, wie ich das lösen könnte?


----------



## Monstermoe (3. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Dezember 2011)

Echt coole Kunst.

@Kojote:ist auch gut groß geworden die Halle.
Versuch mal lichtschalter.Hab Video auf You gesehen,wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren^^.
Kannste die Mobfalle mit schalter Dunkel machen^^.
Hätte was .


minecraft lichtschalter bauen by Maikix - YouTube


Seit ihr auf einem öffentlichen Server??



ALIBI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2011)

Krasse Sachen, die ihr da baut. 

Die Kuh in der Lore sieht schon sehr lustig aus.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Dezember 2011)

Und hier nochmal mit Tageslicht.


----------



## Senfgurke (3. Dezember 2011)

hab mir mal den Höhen Mod installiert.
Mir gefällts echt.
Hab auch mal 2048 versucht, das war aber zu extrem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (3. Dezember 2011)

So, mit der Kakteenfalle sind mir zu viele Items kaputt gegangen, also hab ich den Kasten kurzerhand umgebaut. Jetzt sollen die Monster ertrinken 

Dreht eure Monitorhelligkeit hoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Dezember 2011)

Spinnen schwimmen^^.
kannst sie ja zerquetschen.(Mit Pistons)



Meiner spinx fehlte noch die grosse Pyramide.

Immer noch zu klein.
Hat bis jetzt ca 3std. gedauert^^.

92x92 Blöcke ,46Blöcke hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit den Bilder kommt die wahre grösse nicht wirklich zur geltung^^.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Falle funktioniert nicht, die Monster sterben nicht


----------



## Senfgurke (4. Dezember 2011)

hast du es mal mit Fallschaden versucht?
Also sie irgendwie fallen zu lassen? 
zB mit Pistons, die sie dann in ein tiefes Loch fallen lassen?


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Dann wuerden die itemsiwo ganz tief unten ankommen, waere umstaendlich. Ich werde das ganze teil abreißen und in die luft bauen und dann unten drunter mein aufenthaltsraum, ggf. Mit glas auf den fallweg. Wenn das nicht funktioniert bin ich einfach zu dumm fallen zu bauen.

Danke fuer deine idee


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

Und wiedereinmal war mir langweilig 
Dauer zum bauen - 20Minuten


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Na los, setz den gruenen bruder noch daneben !


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

Luigi? Der kommt noch....
Was hält ihr von diesem Pixelart  Werde glaub von nun an jeden Tag ein selbstgemachtes Pixelart präsentieren


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

3 von den fragezeichenbloecke nebeneinander und nen pilz drauf, kann mich noch gut an das erste lvl erinnern


----------



## Pazox (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein neuer Bauernhof. 
Melonenfarm (2 Stunden für die Samen gesucht), Kürbisfarm, Zuckerrohrfarm, Kaktusfarm und eine automatisierte Weizenfarm. Dazu noch Ställe für Hühner, Kühe, Schafe und Schweine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (4. Dezember 2011)

So, ich hab auch mal wieder was gebaut.

Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch die Eragon-Bücher, besonders den letzten Teil.
Ich habe eine Art versteck gebaut, welches ich in anlehnung an die Gewölbe unter der Stadt Dras-Leona eingerichtet/gestaltet habe.
Sogar ein Ra'zac-Ei ist zu finden 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das ist der Eingang, versteckt hinter einem Busch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangs"halle". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist der Gang zwiscvhen Eingangshalle und dem nächsten Raum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der Raum mit dem Ra'zac-Ei. Dies ist auch der Raum, in dem Arya und Eragon gefangen wurden, weil die sich der mitte des Raumes genähert haben (Magische Falle und so).
Dort hat sich dann Arya den Daumen gebrochen, um ihre Hand aus einer Fessel zu befreien, bevor das Ra'zac-Junges schlüpfen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist der Portalraum. Von dort aus können sich die Priester des Helgrind in alle Ecken Alagaësias teleportieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus diesem Portal sind wir gerade rausgekommen, wie an den Schildern unschwer zu erkennen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal 2 Portale, das hintere ist das Portal zum Helgrind. Das Vordere führt nach Dras-Leona. (Ich weiß, der Ort an dem Eragon und Arya gefangen genommen wurden, befindet sich unter Dras-Leona, nicht im Helgrind.
Ich fand die Portalbezeichnungen dennoch passender.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist meine "Alchemiehütte". Sie hat zwar nichts mit Eragon zu tun, ich wollte sie dennoch hinbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal bei Nacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einmal von Innen.



Außer die unmengen an Nethterrackbricks (und natürlich den Enderportalblock in der Hütte) habe ich nicht gecheated, sondern alles von Hand abgebaut, gecraftet usw.



Hier nochmal ein Link zu der Karte Alagaësias, welche nützliche informationen zu den erwähnten Orten gibt:
*KLICK*


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Na los, setz den gruenen bruder noch daneben !


 Schon geschehen 
Das hat echt lange gedauert bis es nach Luigi aussah.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Dezember 2011)

Das solltet ihr kennen:


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

So, die Monsterfalle war nix, also erst einmal das ganze Teil wieder abgerissen, das war vielleicht ein Spaß  Jetzt will ich eine Falle bauen, bei der die Monster durch Fallschaden sterben. Außerdem möchte ich noch mir einen kleinen Unterschlupf bei dieser Falle bauen. Die Größe bleibt. Nur jetzt wird es lustig : Das ganze Teil wird etwas höher. Oben kommt die Monsterspawning Etage. Dann fallen die Monster durch eine lange Säule. Unter der Monster Spawning Etage, ja da Wohne ich. Selbstverständlich in Mehreren Etagen. In der Mitte die Säule wird aus Glas gemacht. Dann sehe ich meine Freunde herunterfallen. Unten im Erdgeschoss kann ich dann die Items aufsammeln. Das ganze Projekt nenne ich Koyote's Monster. Baubeginn : 04.12.2011. Ich werde keinerlei Cheats und Mods benutzen, alles reine Handarbeit. 
Kann ich meien Erfahrungspunkte irgentwie sichern? Weil ich glaube ich werde öfter mal fallen 
Wenn man ein etwas größeres Gebäude baut, kann es dann passieren, dass MC abstürzt? Oder kann ich wenn ich mehr RAM zuteile so fett bauen wie ich will?

Wer sich das mal anschauen will, was ich so vor habe :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke die Schule und das Reallife (hab ich eh net XD) Werden etwas unter dem Projekt leiden 
Wünscht mir Spaß


----------



## Re4dt (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde morgen mich an Yoshi heranwagen 
Bauzeit: 20Minuten


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Sieht cool aus Tayfun 

Hier mal die Umrisse vom Spawningraum, der Rest wird Wohnraum  Das wird GROß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich verlierst du nicht die Lust beim bauen.
Ich kenne das.
Hab auch schon versucht die leistung von MC zu verbessern.(Ramdisc).
Alles im Ram.
Geht alles nicht.
Liegt am Java.Ist nicht optimal für so ein Spiel.
Notch hätte besser in C++ gecodet^^.(läuft ja auf Handy in C ++).

Heute hab ich mal das Probiert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Warte gerade darauf,das mein Video von meiner Welt hochläd.
Hoffe ,das das Heute noch fertig wird.^^


@RE4DT: versuch mal ein Screenshot aus Mario zu bauen..^^Halt eine Szene aus dem Game.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe schon 3000 Beitrage in PCGH durchgehalten, da schaffe ich das kleine Bürgchen auch. Deine Brücke sieht geil aus


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine Wüstenstadt mit Leuchtturm.


Hier das Grundgerüst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Sandsteinmauer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kommen dann noch Häuser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kommt der Sandstein her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leider hat meine Isolation nicht ganz funktioniert und der Lauchtturm hat mehr geleuchtet als sonst


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus


----------



## Re4dt (5. Dezember 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @RE4DT: versuch mal ein Screenshot aus Mario zu bauen..^^Halt eine Szene aus dem Game.


 Hab ich vor aber erst in den Ferien wenn ich mehr Zeit habe. 
Puh Yoshi hat gedauert  
Knapp 50Minuten  
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt brauchst du ne Burg und Bowser


----------



## Monstermoe (5. Dezember 2011)

Und dann noch den Mario Theme Song einbauen
Minecraft Auto Song - Mario Theme Song Complete - YouTube


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Da müsste man die Soundfiles von den Platten für die Jukebox ändern


----------



## Abufaso (5. Dezember 2011)

Kennt ihr noch ein paar schöne Logos die ich nachbauen könnte?


----------



## Koyote (5. Dezember 2011)

Bau mal Koyote als Schriftzug  Oder Abufaso  Ist zwar kein wirkliches Logo aber naja. Schau mal bei Asterix und Obelix auf Nintendo SP, das war von Artia oder so in der Art, die hatten ein cooles Logo 

Hier baue ich gerade weiter, wie groß soll ich das Loch machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Video ist gestern nicht mehr fertig geworden.(Rechner Nacht durchgelaufen^^)
Kann es aber nun Präsentieren.

-Brauchen wir einen Minecraft-video-thread??-
wenn ja,los Thilo,an die Arbeit   .

Joshi ist super geworden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb9LNXKzKQk

Muss noch so einiges bauen,alles nicht ganz fertig.
Hab halt ständig neue ideen.
(Wenn ihr mal keine habt,Youtube ,Mincraftvideos und nachbauen^^.)

Viel Spass


----------



## Koyote (6. Dezember 2011)

Cobblestone Genearator automatisiert  Habe den Tipp im Sammelthread von MC bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Kojote ,gibt noch eine Möglichkeit einen Tackt zu erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am leeren Redstone kann der Tackt abgegriffen werden.
Hab ich mal irgentwo gesehen^^.


PS.: Der Tackt ist relativ schnell.


----------



## Koyote (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke  funktioniert aber mit dem Minecart ganz gut.

Hab heute etwas weiter gemacht, den Rest der Freizezeit habe ich aber gelernt und CS:S mal wieder gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Bahnhof ab 14,22 Kilometer vom Startpunkt entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Tunnel auf einen Streich (C-C-Combo breaker!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Dezember 2011)

So ein paar kleine Hühner können großen Lärm machen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ds1-OfF_0s


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Bau mal Koyote als Schriftzug  Oder Abufaso  Ist zwar kein wirkliches Logo aber naja.



Gesagt, getan.


----------



## Koyote (9. Dezember 2011)

WOW  Das Koyote ist geil  Könnte man da was einrichten, dass ich das als Avatar nehmen darf? 

Denkt ihr, das Loch hat so die richtige Größe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Könnte man da was einrichten, dass ich das als Avatar nehmen darf?



Nur zu.  
Wenn du willst kann ich es dir auch noch aus einer anderen Perspektive oder so schicken.

Und ideal wäre natürlich eine Erwähnung in irgendeiner Form


----------



## Koyote (9. Dezember 2011)

Klar, erwaehnung in der sig


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist gut


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Dezember 2011)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> So ein paar kleine Hühner können großen Lärm machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooles Video ,vorallem die Geräusche^^.

Haben aber jetzt einen Extra Video-Thread.Kannste da besser reinstellen.
Immer gut alle Minecraft-threads sich anzusehen.
Mach ich zumindest so.


Detailstudien,Loch bis ´Grund........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rest ist im Video zu sehen^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2011)

Gestern hab ich beim überfliegen meines Stahlwerkes entdeckt,
das nicht nur Kühe im Minecar fahren. 
Wie das Passiert ist weiss ich nicht.

Schwein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Huhn:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Huhn und Kuh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fand ich echt witzig.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe n bisschen an meiner Map "die Stadt" weitergebaut obwohl ich die eher "Des Dorf" (Das "das" habe ich absichtlich "des" geschrieben) nennen sollte. ^^

Naja hier ein weiterrer Screenshot der wohl  Map der Welt.


----------



## RedBrain (13. Dezember 2011)

Btw, stable Bukkit RC1 für Minecraft 1.0.1 ist nun erschienen. Das Warten hat bald ein Ende. 
Quelle


----------



## i3810jaz (13. Dezember 2011)

@Redbrain: Welches 1.0.1 ? es ist doch erst 1.0.0 drausen? Oder täusche ich mich...

[Edit]: Oder wird mit der 1.0.1 die 11w49a gemeint?
[Edit]: Anscheinend läuft die Version mit 1.0.0 laut: http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/craftbukkit-for-minecraft-1-0-1-is-now-available.49584/page-2 Post: 40. Selbt hab ich es noch nicht getestet.

Sorry, ist offtopic "musste" aber unter Redbrains Kommentar um Sinn zu geben.


----------



## RedBrain (14. Dezember 2011)

Was? Ich habe diese im Bilder-Thread gepostet. Ich habe mich vertan.


----------



## Koyote (14. Dezember 2011)

Kann sich noch jemand an meine Monsterfalle mit Lava im Keller erinnern? Da dachte ich ja sie funktioniert nicht und habe dann mit dem Bau der Burg angefangen. Gerade höre ich Geräusche von einem Sterbendem Mob, gehe ich nach unten schauen, liegt da 2x Gunpowder  Das Teil funktioniert, auch wenn nicht wirklich viel kommt, aber das reicht mir schon.

Eben hab ich nen Zombie beim verrecken erwicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Chaos (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
wie bekommt ihr es hin das die Redstone fackeln übereinander funktionieren ?


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

Dsa fragst du besser im Minecraft Sammelthread


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Dezember 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie bekommt ihr es hin das die Redstone fackeln übereinander funktionieren ?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mal ein Simpler versuchsaufbau.
Druckplatte öffnet Tür.

mit dem Redstone was das Signal an die unterste Fackel weitergiebt,must du ein Block tiefer bleiben.
Oben nimmst du das Signal auf der selben höhe ,wie die letzte Fackel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen den Senkrecht nach oben gehenden Fackeln muss immer ein Block dazwischen.(höhe der Redstonefackelleitung^^ ist beliebig)

bei weiteren Fragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-das-finale-1-0-a-309.html


MFG


PS.:versuch nen Dorf zu bauen...dauert noch ^^.


----------



## MR.Chaos (16. Dezember 2011)

cool Danke Killer Pfote 
hab nämlich n *Hochhaus gebastelt und wusste nicht wie ich die glas türen fon der ferne steuern soll ^^


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2011)

Koyote hat heute mal seinen Zauberstab geschwungen, eigentlich wollte ich damit KillerPfote ein Feuerwerk in seine geile Landschaft zaubern, aber dann habe ich Schwert, Spitzhacke, Axt und Schaufel damit getroffen.
Bane of Arthropods und Efficiency 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt schimmert alles schön, schaut in die Leiste, was ich ausgerüstet habe


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Dezember 2011)

Hätte mich sehr über dein Feuerwerk gefreut^^.
Aber kannst deinen Zauber besser brauchen .

Baue gerade meine Stadt.
Wollte mal ein paar Impressionen loswerden.

Eingangstor,mit Kolbentor...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




manchmal Zeichne ich mir was auf Rechenpapier vor,zb. die Grundform.
Ist nähmlich echt schwierig Runde formen...(Kuppeln meide ich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist eines meiner lieblingsbauwerke geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe ,das es euch gefällt.


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

Sieht sau geil aus Pfote 

Habe mir auch mal ne kleine Erntemaschine gebaut, bei mir hat sich vieles getan, will aber jetzt mal nur die Maschine zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr?


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Dezember 2011)

wie lange sitzt ihr eig an so einem projekt 
ich meine das muss doch sehr aufwendig und zeit fressend sein oder nicht??


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2011)

Nicht jeder hat ein reallife.


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Dezember 2011)

^^ meinste das jezt auf dich bezogen?? ich meine killepfote muss jawohl an seinem hawarts n paar minuten länger gesessen haben ^^


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich sprach generell von Leuten, die mehr als ein paar Stunden am Tag in MC investieren. Ich z.B. spiele auch gerne mal etwas anderes, habe am Wochenende zwar 25 Stunden gezockt, aber es waren nur 7 Stunden Minecraft. Ich rushe auch nicht in dem Spiel, sondern baue alles langsam und ehrlich und mit Bedacht.

Habe mal mein Hausdach angepasst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Dezember 2011)

aso ok na denn^^ 
solange MC nicht dein leben wird 
und solange du nicht deine freundinn/ freund*^^* als creeper verwechselst ist alles ok


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2011)

Ne, Mc ist nicht mein leben, spiele ja noch andere Games. Freundin? Och nöööö, die Weiber haben bei mir eh schlechte Karten.

Hier noch ein bisschen was von meinem Haus, was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koyote


----------



## Senfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

Der Skin für das Bett ist ja witzig


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Dezember 2011)

@MR.Chaos,der Zeitaufwand,ist je nach Objekt schon ganz schön immens.
Habe dreimal auf unsern Multiplayer-Server neu angefangen (auf der ersten map ,Koloss von Rodos).
Mitlerweile hab ich keine Lust mehr immer wieder von vorné anzufangen.
Deswegen spiel ich Singelplayer-Creativmode.
Dadurch fällt natürlich die Rohstoffbeschaffung weg.Sonst hätte ich warscheinlich Monate für meine Welt gebraucht.
Auch hab ich sonst meine Welt Mobfrei gemacht.

Da ich aber trotzdem von Hand baue und kein Worldedit benutze ,geht immer noch ne Menge Zeit bei drauf.
Seit dem ich wieder richtig baue hab ich ca.291 std. Mincraft gespielt.
Planieren und Redstoneschaltungen dauern eigentlich immer am längsten.
Pyramide hat ca 3std. gedauert (nicht so kompliziert).

Alibibild (Bilderthread)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.:@Kojote: Die Gardinen sind ja Schnuckelig^^.


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2011)

So, das Scheunendach wurde weiter gebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (20. Dezember 2011)

*BÄM!*

Das Rathaus. Das Prachtstück wurde nur in Creative gebaut ​ 
*Baustelle:
*
Schritt 1: Flach buddeln bzw. sprengen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 2: Bauplanung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 3: Let's build!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Final:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rotfarbriger Pinnwand = Die Bewohner der Stadt (Nick und sein Spruch )
Orangefarbriger = Registrierte Häuser in der Stadt (Hauseigentümer und Straßenname)
Nur als Beispiel. ​


----------



## RedBrain (20. Dezember 2011)

Die restlichen 2 Bilder über das Rathaus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Dezember 2011)

Supergut 
hast dir echt mühe gegeben.
Planieren dauert immer ewig^^.
Machst du vor dem Eingang noch Wasser??
Redstone haste nicht verbaut??Oder?

@Kojote: wird doch ,deine Scheune

Aktueller baufortschritt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OK,Der Turm passt jetzt nicht in eine "Mittelalterstadt".
Aber abreissen tu ich den nicht mehr^^.


----------



## RedBrain (20. Dezember 2011)

@KillerPfote
Vor dem Eingang sollte eigentlich Wasser sein. Redstone ist in der Zeit noch nicht geplant


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. Dezember 2011)

also erlich koyote du hast wirklich kein reallife


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2011)

Warum? Ist doch nur ein bisschen abgebautes Holz 

Hier noch die Seite meiner Scheune, hab mich für was "modernes" entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wie weit ich in den Ferien mit meinem "Monster" werde... Ich werde aber keinen Cobblestone Generator benutzen sondern ein großes Loch ausgraben, ich weiß nur noch nicht wo und wofür, deswegen kann ich noch nicht weiter machen  Vor allem, weil so viel von Höhlen untergraben ist  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. Dezember 2011)

wiso benutz doch tnt wobei daa die chance besteht das du fast 75% stone verlierst aber immerhin schneller al mit hacke 
zudem höhlen? wayne da gibts meistens die geilsten rohstoffe


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2011)

Jop, TNT werde ich noch benutzen müssen, brauche aber halt den Cobble für das Gebäude. Ich habe mich für nen Keller entschieden und mal die erste Schicht abgetragen... So viel Eisen geht da verloren (Schaufeln, Spitzhacke)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Schicht ungefähr 1472 Blöcke ^^


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. Dezember 2011)

reicht ja dann mach 100 schichten und fertig meingott das spiel hat doch genug stein in der map oder meinste nicht ??
oder du machst es anders ziehst ein loch bis zum cobble und dann machst du 2 schichten weg und das über die ganze map kommt sicherlich geil 1 haste geug platz für truhen etc. und 2 genug cobble


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde einfach jeden Tag ein bisschen buddeln. Zur Zeit bekomme ich aber mehr Dirt als Cobble 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. Dezember 2011)

mehr TNT  jag soviel in die luft wie es nur geht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2011)

@ Kojote:
hatte auch so ein riesenprojekt im Normalen Modus.

War auch alles voller Höhlen,die waren riesig.Bekommste nie Mobsicher^^.
hab auch hinterher echt die Lust verloren.

Deswegen muste ich mal unbedingt ein Loch bis Grund machen, im Creativmodus.Jo das mit dem TNT ist schon echt ne schnelle ,lustige sache. 


Im Moment hatte ich einen Redstonezwischenstop eingelegt.(Dorf baustop^^)
Wenn man ne idee hat..........

Hab den ganzen Sonntag,Montag ,Dienstag nach der Arbeit dran gebaut^^.

Währe warscheinlich schneller gegangen,wenn ich´s nicht unterirdisch voll mit steinen verkleidet hätte.

Montag hatt ich murks gebaut und echt die orientierung verloren.
Hab dann noch mal neu "verdratet".

OK,genug geredet.
Als erstes hab ich ne Halle mit Lichtschalter gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich Piston-fetischist bin,Hab ich Klebekolben benutzt die mit einem Stein das loch mit Glowstons zumacht.
oberes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idee ist nicht von mir,hätte mir aber auch einfallen können^^. 

*Die 7-Segment Anzeige !!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansich recht simpel.

Die einzelnen Segmente hab ich mit drei Pistons jeweils gebaut,mit Schneeblöcken bestückt und Glowstone ausgeleuchtet.

Die mittleren segmente werden von hinten nach vorne geschoben,bzw. erst Zu (Dauersignal,was beim einschalten gedreht wird).

Die Randsegmente werden von der Seite geschoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es 10 Ziffern(1-9 und0) gibt brauchte ich 10 Schalter.
Bei 7 Segmenten hatte ich 7 Leitungen.
Die muss man halt nur verbinden,das bei jedem Schalter die entsprechenden Segmente ausgelöst werden.
Ansich nicht so schwierig(hab ich gedacht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinter der Wand sind die 10 Schalter(Kippschalter für dauersignal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei jedem Schild kommt eine,der 7 Leitungen ,raus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte im eifer des gefechts ,am Montag irgentwo ein Stein rausgeschlagen,bin aber nicht mehr drauf gekommen wo.
Als sich die Fehler häuften,hab ich nochmal neu angefangen.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schwierigkeit besteht darin,das alle Leitungen merfach benutzt werden.
Dabei muss man aufpassen,das die Repeater alle gut gesetzt sind ,das der Strom nicht unkontroliert in andere Leitungen fließt.

Wer langeweile hat :Nachbauen.^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde das warscheinlich auch nicht mehr unterirdisch bauen,da es viel zeit und platz kostet^^.
Aber die sache ist doof mit schaltern........

Auf Youtube gibt es ja wahnsinnsvideos,was die Leute so hinbekommen.

Beispiel:

Minecraft Calculator with decimal keypad 7-segment display 2 digit input, 3 digit output - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt1fOED0vC8

schon wahnsinn^^.


----------



## Koyote (21. Dezember 2011)

Geil gemacht Killerpfote 

ich habe ein bisschen weiter gebuddelt und gebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cobbles reichen vorne und hinten nicht


----------



## Senfgurke (21. Dezember 2011)

wirst dann wohl nicht um den Generator rum kommen 

alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2011)

Scheint mir langsam auch so  Vor allem habe ich ja auch noch total viel Boden bzw. Deckenfläche. Bei den Wänden wird zwar einiges wieder rausgerissen, weil das natürlich nich alles cobble bleibt, soll ja auch schön werden - Glas, Gitter etc.., aber es reicht trotzdem nicht  Ich komme aber voran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal gute Aussichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Januar 2012)

WildGrass ist wieder draußen: [1.0.0] Wild Grass UPDATED !!! - Minecraft Forum
Das ist echt perfekt für Minecraftbilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab es noch schnell ein wenig mit Gimp bearbeitet.

[Edit]: Es ist leider (noch) nicht mit BetterGrass kompatibel ich hoffe das kommt bald.


----------



## Orka45 (2. Januar 2012)

Es ist soweit, die Technik hat den miner abgelößt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Januar 2012)

Nice  Welcher Mod?


----------



## i3810jaz (2. Januar 2012)

@Orka: Wenn die Brennstäbe entfernt werden ist der Reaktor doch bei 0% oder irre ich mich da.
@Wa1lock: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/892282-100-computercraft-11/
Alibi-Bild:


----------



## Orka45 (2. Januar 2012)

Wa1l  das ist Computercraft zusammen mit Industrial craft² und Elorams Redpower2

*Steuerstab shit xD  die meinte ich*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2012)

Hi all 
hab nen bischen Urlaub und war nicht untätig.
Als ich so an meiner Burg baute kahm mir die Idee.
Hatte ich schon lange mal vor ,nachdem ich es das erste mal auf You Tub gesehen hatte.


Meine *Kathedrale:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war garnicht so einfach.hatte erstmal mit dem richtigen Bogen angefangen und dann kam eins zum ander.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Turmaufgang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als zugabe hab ich noch drei ^^ 3D Bilder..mit einer Rot-grünbrille ist das zu bewundern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars.
War nicht so einfach sich für die Bilder zu entscheiden.Hab noch so einige^^.

Hoffe das es euch auch so gefällt wie mir^^. :XD


----------



## Koyote (4. Januar 2012)

Wooow sehr geil! Hab hiwr leider kein 3D.


----------



## Orka45 (4. Januar 2012)

Meineswissens nach der 1. Minecraft LED cube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und noch ein Bild von der Steuereinheit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die weißen Dinger sind Wirreless Redstone Transmitter. Die Empfänger sitzen in den "LEDs"

Die "LEDs" wurden ebenso wie die Kabel durch Elorams Redstonepower realisiert.
Die Wirreles Redstone Sachen sind eine weiter mod und die Steuerung übernimmt Computercraft.

Mommentan arbeite ich noch an der Steuerung. für die Bilder wurden nur Schalter verwendet.
wenn ich Fertig bin/jemals werde, wird es ein Video geben. Die ausgeschalteten Lampen bekommen
noch eine Transparente Textur.

edit: zum Programmieren fehlt mir im moment die Zeit. Nächste Woche wird es warscheinlich weiter gehen.


----------



## OneK24 (15. Januar 2012)

Garnicht schlecht deine Gebäude. Gute Arbeit... weiter so(!).


----------



## MR.Chaos (16. Januar 2012)

iwie funktioniert es nicht mit den redstonefackeln übereinander  ich krige bis zur 1 fakel ein signal und dan garnix mehr  
wenn ihr habt wäre eine genaue betriebsanleitung gut


----------



## Koyote (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Lagerhöhle


----------



## LOGIC (20. Januar 2012)

ÖL-Tanker im Trockendock
________________________

Befindet sich noch im Bau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Koyote (21. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei ne kleine Villa zu bauen  Die untere Etage steht schon einmal. Das ganze ist im Survival Modus gebaut, ohne cheats und Mods. Texturenpack: Meine Kraft Royal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren hab ich mir noch nen kleinen Wohnsitz in nen Baum geschlagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Januar 2012)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber immer noch in meinen Augen schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Falls zu groß werde ich es ändern


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

Oh Leute  Ich brauche echt Massen an Rohstoffen  Stundenlanges abbauen... Aber naja ich bleibe meinem Motto Treu: Alles ohne Cheats.
Habe bei der Villa also ein bisschen weiter gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dachkonstruktion schluckt Massen an Cobblestone und Kohle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wann ich das dach fertig bekomme.

Bei meinem riesen Ding hab ich auch mal wieder weiter gemacht, das schlägt natürlich alles, was Cobbleverbrauch angeht  Bin froh, wenn ich das gerüst und die Etagen drinne habe. Dann kann ich den Kastenlook beseitigen und mit der Ausstattung anfangen. Irgentwie reizt es mich den ganzen Cobble noch in Clean/Brick Stone zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Mauern sind schon bald fertig


----------



## Monstermoe (22. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

Puh, das war ne Arbeit - Cobllestone und Kohle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist die Frage, aus welchem Material ich die Giebel machen soll, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## Monstermoe (22. Januar 2012)

@*Koyote*: Würde die gibel aus Holz oder normalen Baumstamm machen, weil sonst sieht das Haus zu grau aus. Oder du benutzt Wolle.

Alibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (22. Januar 2012)

So gefällts mir :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Muss nur noch das weiße holz für die Rückseite farmen gehen.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2012)

Oasis of the Seas
__________________________________

Schiff ist fertig jedoch habe ich keine lust gehabt sie einzurichten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Monstermoe (22. Januar 2012)

Wie lange hast du für das Schiff gebraucht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2012)

Welches Schiff meinst du ? Für den Öl-Tanker hab ich ne woche gebraucht und für die Oasis of the Seas hab ich 1 1/2 Wochen gebraucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (23. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab mal wieder ein paar Stunden meines Lebens geopfert und hab so um die 900 Cobblestone abgebaut und verarbeitet  Hab hier und da was gemacht und meiner Villa einen kleinen sauberen einstieg gekönnt. Habe mich heute mal ans Modden gesetzt und nachdem ich ein paar mal meine ganzen Minecraftfiles zerschossen habe ist es nun endlich fertig. Sieht schon ziemlich edel aus, so gefällt mir das 
Bilder der 2. Etage + Dachgeschoss folgen dann in den kommenden Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die, die das ganze in groß genießen möchten, gibt es in meinem Album auch ein Bild (über 3 MB!!!)
Koyote


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2012)

*U.S. Capitol*
______________________________
Bau Abgeschlossen. Maßstab 1:1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RedBrain (26. Januar 2012)

Shader Test für Minecraft 1.1
Mod: Sonic Ether's unbelievable shaders





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## i3810jaz (28. Januar 2012)

@Redbrain gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Shadermod und dem [1.1.0] GLSL Shaders (DoF, Bump Mapping, Waving Wheat, Dynamic Shadows, and More!) - Minecraft Forum?

Ich habe es rausgefunden es braucht viel mehr Leistung.


----------



## Koyote (28. Januar 2012)

Der Sonic macht bei mir Probleme : Wahrscheinlich laggs.

Bei dem oben genannten sehe ich gar keinen Schatten wenn ich ihn installiere


----------



## neflE (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich möchte euch auch mal ein bischen was Zeigen.
Auf diesen Bilder nutze ich das Kop 512er Texturepack 

Mein Turm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Terrase von meinem Haupthaus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hauptraum in meinem Haupthaus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Schlafzimmer dazu:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen kleinen Garten hab ich auch:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Herrenhaus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Beücke:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein kleiner Überblick über die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es folgen noch mehr bilder 

lg neflE


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Januar 2012)

Dikusion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-1-1-a-326.html


----------



## RedBrain (29. Januar 2012)

[Texte verschoben]


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich hab noch ein Paar Bilder 
Mein Lagerraum(auch im Haupthaus):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was das für eine Arbeit war, Cobble schmelzen, Die Steine Craften, Treppen Bauen und abreißen -.- Hätte ich eine Festung gefunden, wäre das viel einfacher gewesen.

der gemütlichste Teil meiner Bibliothek (auch im Haupthaus):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dierekt am Haupthaus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im keller: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

Echt super texturpack,nen link,im Sammelthread^^, währe nicht schlecht .
Vollständigkeitshalber poste ich die Wasser-HD-Bilder ,auch im Bilderthread^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Bauwerk aus der SP-Map ,die ich auf dem server eingefügt habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das Wasser fliessend aussieht,kann man an dem Ablauf ,des Teiches sehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

*Mein Anwesen bei Nacht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild in voller Größe anzeigen


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

@ KillerPfote

Ist das dein Server oder ein öffentlicher ? Hätte mal wieder lust online zu Bauen und zu Spielen da allein es doch ein wenig Langweilig ist 

btw: Tolles Bauwerk


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Januar 2012)

Falscher Thread ^^.

Antwort: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-1-1-a-327.html

Bin ich grad am bauen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (29. Januar 2012)

Noch mal ein paar Bilder, die die Schönheit von Minecraft demonstrieren soll!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Bild auf meiner Terasse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein aktuelles Projekt auf dem Servern von Killerpfote


----------



## neflE (4. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen vom server Katzenklo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2012)

Auf meinem Server wird fleißig gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Februar 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Zaubertempel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da ist er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch Moss Stone geopfert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von außen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

Auf meinem Server soll das Geld fließen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größere Ansicht


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2012)

@Koyote

Alter, das ist ja das Zeichen was du auch an deiner Kette hast. Cool! 

@Killerpfote

Duuuuuuuuhu.... poste doch mal bitte einen Link zu deinem Watermod. Das sieht so verdammt Geil aus. 

Die MC Server fressen ja schon einiges an Ram. Drei Stück fast 4 GB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

Mal ein paar Bilder von "meinem" Server, wird fleißig gebaut, aber ist noch nicht viel fertig 

Das Gemeinschaftshaus der 4 Stammspieler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 Stadtbrunnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Marktplatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freie Wohnhütten stehen zum Verkauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Unterkunft hat ein Weibliches Mitglied der Stammspieler gebaut und für die Bude bin selbst ich zu arm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil will ich bald verticken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier will jemand Geld mit Schafen machen -> Wolleshop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kommen bald die Tiere rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Berghütte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der marktplatz von hinten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Blick auf die Fischerbude, das Zollhaus zur Unterwasserbude und der kleinen Anlegestelle für Boote.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Server wird ohne Itemcheats gebaut, also immer schön farmen und bauen. Des weiteren hat jeder 2 Jobs und verdient sich damit seine Kohle. dann werden ab und zu noch ein paar Häuser gebaut, die der Bauer dann an mitspieler verkauft. Mit Item's wird auch schon kräftig gehandelt. 
Gemeinsame Bauten gibt es auch viele, z.B. die Scheune, das Stammspielerhaus, die Erntemaschine, das Unterwasserhaus (Da haben aber 2 nicht geholfen, dafür müssen sie jetzt Zoll bezahlen  ), den Marktplatz (Außer die Buden drum herum), das Gefängnis und vieles mehr.

Bevor einer Fragt, warum mein Minecraft so aussieht usw... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/200855-how-minecraft-verschoenern-beta.html


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Februar 2012)

@Kero hier der Wasser Shadermod, leider zu anderen Shadermods nicht kompatibel und ressourcenhungrig. Oder hier über "Let me google that for you"


Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Februar 2012)

@Kero:da war i3810jaz schneller.Hoffe das das bei dir geht und sonnst keine tools abschiesst^^.


Hab mein Wasserschloss fertig.
Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von vorne und hinten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Garten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Torhaus von hinten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von innen:unten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rittersaal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlafgemach: XXD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eingangsbereich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




als letztes den Balkon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (11. Februar 2012)

Die Jugendherrberge ist fertig 


ich hab mal ein Video gemacht, wie findet ihr es? hat nur bedingt mit MC zu tun :schnief:

Da es hier anscheinend sicht sein soll einfach einen link zum slebstangucken, wer will.

Anti ACTA beta - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2012)

Ooooooh, wie Süß. Ein anti ACTA Video, voll toll. Wie alt bist Du??? Ofline? Verteidige das Internet?? Schliesse dich einer Demo an??? OMG, gehts noch?! Also ich bin ja mal voll dafür das dieses Video hier entfernt wird.


----------



## neflE (11. Februar 2012)

JA, okay jeder macht ACTA-Videos. Aber so ist das nunmal wenn man langeweile hat  . 15 und ich sezte mich schon seit längerem damit auseinander, also weiss ich auch worum es geht. Und natürlich ist die Bildunterschrift übertrieben und so, aber das hat alles seinen sinn. -ein bisschen zumindest-

Es ging auch eher ums Gestalterische, das aus dem Dunkeln so die SChrift auftaucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2012)

Das Video ansich is scon cool gemacht. Poste es vll eher im MC Video Thread und nicht im MC Bilder Thread...


----------



## Koyote (11. Februar 2012)

Aufm Server wird an ner Monsterfalle gearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (19. Februar 2012)

Puh... verdammt viel Arbeit! Ich habe immer noch zu tun. 

Isometrisches Ansicht:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





To-Do list:

3-4 Tierkoppel (Nach Tierrasse getrennt)
Mini Baumplantage
Melonen/Kürbisse-Farm
1 weitere Getreidefeld
uvm.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Februar 2012)

Minecraft 1.2  
Jungel mit "bekletterbaren Lianen"


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal ne neue Welt angefangen (  ) und tausende Screenshots!  Schader-Mod! 

Der erste Stock des Haupthauses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste der beiden Gewächshäuser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Dach des Haupthauses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bibliothek mit Zaubertisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mineneingang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vier Ställe (Schweine):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vier Ställe (Pilzkühe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der beiden Lagerräume neben dem Mineneingang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Terrasse mit Blick auf das Pilzbiom gegenüber des Hauses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr's?  Ich zeig auch bald mal mein Skin, es ist runtergeladen, aber dann ordentlich editiert!  Wenn Minecraft 1.3 draußen ist, fang ich eine neue Welt an! Es ist echt nervig, das man für neue Dinge in der Welt gleich eine neue erstellen muss!


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir ein piston gebaut  Aber alleine schon das reizt auf mehr  spiele aber erst einmal survival, so viele redstone findet man da nicht.


 
Ich hab innerhalb einer Woche 17 volle Stacks Redstone gefunden!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Februar 2012)

Deine Bilder ...echt schön.
Gefällt mir.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spiele gerade Skyrim ^^.
Ist aber vorher entstanden.
(hab das Hauptthema gehört)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UW7EnixZVNI&context=C3243d38ADOEgsToPDskIND9yf_Ib5QUBd_aCKGs-z

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne "Lounge" gebaut, zwar ohne Brücke über den Wald, sondern am Strand mit ner schönen Bucht, aber trotzdem geil!  Bilder kommen vielleicht morgen!  Mit dem "Matmos"-Mod für zusätzliche Geräusche hört man auch Vögel und das Meerrauschen!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar PIC`S (Bilderthread:XD)

Hab mal ein Tool ausprobiert  Spritecraft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist was dunkel in der Nether.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





für interresierte : Spritecraft - Convert an Image to Minecraft Blocks ruhig full soweit ich weis must du nicht bezahlen.....


PS.: hab noch eins bei Tageslicht gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2012)

Ruhbäh mein Drache ist futsch ,(nicht der,der in 3D^^)mein Wasserschloss.
Iwi hat nefle da was mit zu tun und Worldeddit :XXD. 
Haben jetzt Update 1.2.3 laufen (noch kein Stargate und Wasser in HD.. schluchtz)

Mit den Glowestonelampen muste ich natürlich sofort ne Beleuchtung bauen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hütte ist noch im bau ^^.


----------



## Haaligaali (11. März 2012)

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine neue Karte angefangen und habe mal munter drauf los gebaut...jedenfalls so weit es die gefundenen Rohstoffe zugelassen haben. 

1. Bild:  Mein kleines Haus, das Loch davor ist ein Sand- bzw Sandsteintagebau, für die ganzen Verglasungen und dem Sandsteindach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Bild:  Das Innere meiner Hütte, zwar nicht aufgeräumt und auch nur das Untergeschoss, aber ich hatte da noch keine weitere Zeit für.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Bild:  Nachdem das Haus stand habe ich angefangen den Untergrund zu erkunden, bzw habe einen Minenschacht unter dem Haus hergebaut. Bei den Leitern die ihr am Ende seht hatte ich einen Wassereinbruch und bekam die gloreiche Idee einen Schacht nach oben zu führen um dort einen Turm zu errichten. Entgegen erster Vermutungen lag der Schacht näher an meinem Haus wie befürchtet, aber das war mir dann egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Bild:  Ein weiterer Tagebau, der Turm sollte komplett aus Glas und Sandstein bestehen...man habe ich da eine Wüste vermisst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Bild:  Der Turm war dann irgendwann mal fertig, sieht auch in meinen Augen nichtmal schlecht aus. Ein Problem stellte nur die benötigte Lava dar, hatte ich bis dahin noch keine Höhlen gefunden, daher grub ich etwas tiefer und weit...weit nach Norden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Bild:  Wie gesagt, es war weit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Bild:  Nachdem ich Lave gefunden hatte, habe ich entschieden dort wieder eine mutige "ich grabe nach oben"-Aktion zu starten. Das komische Gebäude auf dem Berg ist der Punkt wo ich rauskam. Davor seht ihr eine Untergrundbahn, welche ich heute, nach knapp 2 Tagen endlich fertig gestellt bekommen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8. Bild:  Der Bahnhof unter meinem Haus, noch nicht fertig, aber es funktioniert. Die Holzdecke ist ansich der Fußboden des Untergeschosses, spart so wenigstens Holz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Bild:  Die Fahrt mit der Bahn die Erde an der Kreuzung stellt nur eine vorübergehende Grenze da, daher nicht aus Glas. Wollte irgendwann mal dort weiter bauen, auch wenn ich in der Richtung noch kein Land gefunden habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10. Bild: Weiter geht die Fahrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11. Bild: Der Ankunftsbahnhof ist ebenfalls noch im Bau, die Glasfront am Ende zeigt wo ich später auch weiter bauen möchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12. Bild: Ausblick vom jetztigen Standort auf die Heimat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


13. Bild: Dort soll es noch hingehen. Am linken Rand seht ihr die gefundene Wüste und wer genau hinsieht den dortigen Tagebau...sonst hätte ich das Glas für den Tunnel nie zusammen bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich hoffe es sieht für euch genauso schön aus wie für mich...denn gerade auf die Unterwasserbahn im Survival bin ich stolz.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2012)

Macht schon laune einfach drauf los bauen.Echt schön geworden.
Wird bestimmt nen Riesen Anwesen  ,so nach und nach .


Hab auch ne Hütte auf dem neuen Server gebaut.
Mal was anderes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stargate ist schon ein ganz nützliches Tool.Alle Tore die zur selben Gruppe gehören,sind über das Schild links auswählbar.
Z.b. Etagen eines Hauses usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(da ich miniaturbilder Hasse ,müssen meine halt groß.Wollte aber garnicht so viele hochladen aber sonst kann man ein Gebäude nicht richtig zeigen  )


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar bilder vom "Braukeller"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Gebäude....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seltsame Zeichen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie scheinen uns zu warnen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist er!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles original Mosstone auch Unterwasser!


----------



## Haaligaali (13. März 2012)

So, langsam nimmt es etwas Form an. Knapp 2 Tage später hat sich jedenfalls was getan. Die kleine Pflastersteinhütte auf dem Berg ist einem größeren Anwesen gewichen, gerade die Lava stellte dort wieder ein Problem da. Gut das die so langsam fließt, so konnte ich nach jedem plazieren schnell runter laufen und ein "Ablaufbecken" bauen ehe der ganze Berg in Lava versinkt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der linken Seite, der kleine gemauerte Kasten, ist der Eingang, jedenfalls der letzte "gesicherte Punkt" der Hütte. Ebenso steht hinter dem Haus mein Nether-Tor, wollte die Unterwasserbahn irgendwann mit Glowstone beleuchten, aber dass wird noch ein lang gehegter Traum bleiben.

Ein Blick auf das Grundstück meines Holzhauses. Der Pflastersteingenerator war ein Fehlversuch, sieht man am Obsidian, lasse ihn erstmal als Warnung stehen es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen. Der gemauerte Kasten etwas abseits stellt den Endpunkt eines weiteren "nach oben grab"-Manövers dar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die benötigten Resourcen für die Bahn (Eisen, Gold) und vorallem die Kohle für die Verglasungen und Steinproduktion habe ich aus einer riesigen Mine gewonnen, welche noch immer nicht voll erkundet ist. Bis heute war diese nur über einen extremen Irrweg zu erreichen (der lange, lange Gang im vorherigen Post), um dies zu erleichtern habe ich einen direkten Weg gesucht und halt auch gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weg zur Mine. Hier sieht man auch die Taktik beim senkrecht graben. Aufgrund der immer währenden Panik auf Lava oder Sand zu stoßen habe ich alle 4 Felder eine Niesche gebaut um sicher zu sein, lief jetzt schon zum 2. Mal ganz gut.

Gestern eine kleine Bootstour gemacht, wollte ja den Unterwassertunnel soweit nach Osten ziehen bis ich auf Land stoße, wird noch eine Mordsarbeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz hinter dem Kartenrand kommt dann eine größere Insel. Ich geh von ca. einer Woche Arbeit aus wenn ich dies in Angriff nehme, allein wegen dem sammeln von Glas, habe ich ja für das kurze Stück ( vom derzeitigen Standort nach Norden ) allein 2 Tage gebraucht. Aber sowas ist halt ein langfristiges Projekt.


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2012)

So, hab auf meinem Server das Dach von meinem Haus mal etwas anders gemacht, das Ganze Haus ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber mir gefällt es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haaligaali (14. März 2012)

So, die Fortführung der Unterwasserbahn wird mein nächstes Ziel sein, daher geht es in den Tagebau in der Wüste, irgendwo muss der Sand für das Glas ja her.

Der Tagebau kurz nach Beginn der Arbeiten ( Bisher nur für den bestehenden Unterwasserweg genutzt, plus eine abgebaute Fuhre Sandstein im Inventar ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas über eine Stunde, 2 Diamantschaufeln und eine Diamantspitzhacke später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schrecklich viel Arbeit. Werde irgendwann das Ding eben machen, brauch eh noch die Steine und es liegt relativ viel Kohle und Eisen unter dem Sand. Als Hinweis...merkt euch bei sowas einen Fluchtweg, wenn es anfängt dunkel zu werden und man nicht rechtzeitig dort heraus kommt sind die Mobs sehr fies in so einem zerklüfteten Gebiet. ^^ Die Ausbeute betrug für die Zeit 50 Stacks Sand und 32 Stacks Sandstein. Mein Haus auf der anderen Seite des Meeres wird auf alle Fälle aus Sandstein bestehen. 

Sand in den Ofen und erstmal auf Erkundungstour, dabei etwas Lehm sammeln. Weis zwar noch nicht was ich damit machen soll, aber ich habe im Survival noch nie mit Ziegeln gearbeitet, muss man ja mal mit anfangen. Auf dem Weg ein schönes Dorf gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt an einer weiteren Wüste, die Karte besteht anscheinend nur daraus. Etwas enttäuscht musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass mein eigentliches Ziel mit der Bahn keine neue Insel ist, sondern wohl nur die Fortsetzung meines Kontinents. Werde dennoch statt dem Überlandweg bei der Unterwassergeschichte bleiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die Bahn fertig habe brauch ich schnell eine Hütte und eine neue Karte. Derzeit hoffe ich beim umgraben der Wüste vielleicht auf einen Spawner zu treffen, der nicht wie die bisherigen knapp über dem Bedrock liegt. Dort unten lohnen Fallen für mich nicht, laufe in den Höhlen ansich nurnoch rum um Gold zu finden...Kohle und Eisen finde ich genug in der Wüste. Aber naja, mal schaue wie lang es dauert ein ganzes Binom abzubauen...regnen tut es dort jedenfalls trotzdem nicht, auch wenn da keine Wüste mehr ist...Infos die keiner brauch, aber naja.


Hab da übrigends eine Frage...Minecraft läßt sich für mich nur über den patcher starten, wenn ich normal anfange (mit einloggen usw) schmiert es mir nach 2 Minuten weg, angeblich wegen Speichermangen...die übliche Fehlermeldung halt. Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass zwischen angemeldet und einfach so spielen ein großer Speicherunterschied herrscht kann mir vielleicht Jemand dabei weiter helfen.


----------



## Koyote (14. März 2012)

Schau in mein how to, da steht wie man mehr ram zuweisen kann - out of memory


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2012)

@Haaligaali
Kannste mir den Seed der Welt verraten?
Ich brauche eine Große Wüste für mein geplantes  
Western-Dorf 
Sieht schonmal gut aus mit der Unterwasserbahn


----------



## Haaligaali (15. März 2012)

So, für mein eigentliches Ziel hat das Glas nicht gereicht, aber die Wüste ist ja noch nicht leer. Gestern und heute jedenfalls am Tunnel gearbeitet.

Gerade die Unterwasserarbeiten sind aufwendig, zum Glüch verdrängen Leitern das Wasser. Also immer schon zwei Reihen bauen, Leiter setzen, alte abreißen und Dauerwiederholung anschmeißen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schöne daran ist, man kann hinter der "alten" Leiter zumauern und dann direkt im Trockenen den Tunnel weiterbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz hinten sieht man diesen Gang, kam zu dem Bild ansich nur weil die Spitzhacke abgebrochen ist. Ich trauere derzeit meinen Diamanten hinterher...hatte mal 17, sind noch zwei von übrig. 

Mein Vorläufiges Ziel war die kleine Insel und habe ich heute auch erreicht, 24 Glasblöcke sind noch übrig, also perfekt abgepasst. Für folgendes Bild musste ich mich extra um 80 Blöcke hochbauen, sonst kommt die Länge der Bahn nicht richtig rüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tagsüber sieht man den Tunnel noch schlechter, daher eine Nacht auf dem Turm verbracht, habe mich nicht runtergetraut. 

Heute auch auf etwas gestoßen was ich in Minecraft noch nie gesehen habe...Stein- und Kohlemangel. Kommt davon wenn man sich nicht mit den Pflastersteinen zufrieden gibt. Jetzt heißt es wieder sammeln, aber ich habe ja nicht mehr soviel vor mir um den bisher stehenden Tunnel fertig zu stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Letzte Zählung der Kerzen ( stelle alle 5 Felder eine auf ) läßt auf eine ungefähre Länge von 260 Feldern tippen.


----------



## Haaligaali (16. März 2012)

Auch wenns ein Doppelpost ist, es ging weiter. Auch wenn der gestrige Abend eher wenig spektakulär war. Ich habe jedenfalls effektiv den Stein und Kohlemangel bekämpft, nur die Eisenausbeute war geringer wie geplant, so dass gerademal die Kosten für Spitzhacken und Schaufeln gedeckt wurden...aber der Tagebau sieht jetzt schon schöner aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestehe jedoch für diese Arbeiten auf "friedlich" gestellt zu haben, wäre sonst etwas stressig geworden, so konnte ich die Nacht wenigstens ungestört weiterarbeiten, hat dennoch knapp 2,5h gedauert, aber jetzt habe ich erstmal zwei Doppelkisten voll mit Steinen. Werde irgendwann mal schauen ob ich bis zum Bedrock runtergrabe, oder weis sonst Jemand was ich mit so einem Loch anstellen soll? 

Ein kleines Häuschen auf der frisch "eroberten" Insel ist jetzt auch mein Eigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas übertrieben mit der Obsidianterasse, aber ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen als ich das Zeug für das Nethertor gesammelt hatte knapp einen Stack abgebaut, ehe mir klar wurde, dass man Obsidian für Nichts anderes brauch...also halt mal etwas geprotzt. 

Den heutigen Abend habe ich dann nur mit dem verbauen von Redstone verbracht. Obwohl, eigentlich eher von Gold. Habe mir einen Lorenspender gebaut, was im Survival wirklich hart ist. Ständig muss man durch die Gegend laufen, schauen wo, was nicht stimmt...boa, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich später an jedem Bahnhof 2 Stück davon brauche. Werde dies jedoch nochmal überdenken, muss eine "1 Spender je Bahnhof"-Lösung geben. Jedenfalls mein überarbeiteter, wenn auch immer noch nicht schöner Bahnhof bei der Holzhütte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss schauen ob ich mit einem Abfahrblock mehrere Ziele über Weichen erreichen kann, ohne dafür zuviel aufreißen zu müssen, oder zuviel Redstone zu verbauen. Von dem Zeug hab ich zwar noch 9 Stacks, aber ich denke da lieber sparsam.

Den Lorenspender selber kann ich über die Survival-Karte schlecht zeigen, der Schienenstrang geht ~12 Felder unter die Erde, da diese Höhe für den Spender benötigt wurde, ich aber keinen oberirdischen Turm errichten wollte. Die Höhle ist zwar begehbar, aber Bilder sind da eher wenig aussagekräftig. Daher habe ich meinen groben Entwurf von der kreativ-Karte mal vorbereitet (bietet Platz für 4 Loren, dannach Stau):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne die Redstone-Leitungen, die müssen der Situation angepasst sein. Habe für die derzeitige Einlagerungsschaltung 15+ Repeater verbauen müssen um die Zeitverzögerung hinzubekommen, ebenso stecken im jetztigen Original 30 Beschleunigerschienen. Muss mal schauen wie man sowas vereinfacht, habe nurnoch einen Stack Gold, was für mein eigentliches Ziel ja noch nicht reicht.

Ich nehme mir eindeutig zuviel vor für ein Minecraft-Leben.


----------



## Haaligaali (22. März 2012)

Operation "Unterwasserbahn" wurde erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Ich habe aufgrund von Glas, bzw Kohlemangels den Weg aus dem Wasser gesucht und eine einfache Brücke errichtet welche die letzten 200 Blöcke zur nächsten Wüste überbrückt. Vielleicht führe ich den Plan später zu Ende, aber allein schon wegen dem fehlenden Gold für die Beschleunigungsschienen wird es kaum möglich sein die Bahn zu verwirklichen...muss sie ja ca. 500 Blöcke schaffen, ich konnte bisher nichtmal die kleine Insel an das Netz anschließen. 

Aber egal, ich habe nach knapp einer Stunde wildem Pflasterstein setzen das andere Ufer erreicht und meinen Plan in die Tat umgesetzt dort eine neue Unterkunft aus Sandstein zu errichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schotterweg kommt dort an, warscheinlich erahnt man schon was es für ein Gebäude werden soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Bild von der Rückseite. Zuerst dachte ich noch die Länge von 30 Blöcken für den Rumpf würden reichen, doch aufgrund der "Beinlänge" von allein 20 Blöcken musste ich dies schnell wieder verwerfen. Derzeit hat die Sphinx eine Gesamtlänge von 75 Blöcken und ich bin mir da noch nicht sicher ob es reicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht grad die Schönste, aber naja. Die Augen werde ich noch überarbeiten...sollen später auch mit Lava hinterlegt werden, damit das Teil Besucher schön phöse anschaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht wird sie länger, der Hinterkopf muss auch nochmal überarbeitet werden, aber fürs Erste reicht es. War auch so schon ein Krampf dort überall dran zu kommen...man vermisst das Fliegen aus dem creativ-mode schon etwas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Einfahrhalle (sollte da jemals ne Lore hinkommen) und eine Treppe nach oben. Das dort zu sehende Dach wurde später um 2 weitere Blöcke erhöht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man das erhöhte Dach für einen doppelten Boden. Dieser wurde benötigt um die "Lava-Lampen" zu installieren. Der kleine Ausbau ganz am Anfang ist eine weitere Treppe, welche zum Kopf der Sphinx führt...der Mund wurde verglast und zählt jetzt als Ausguck.

Während dieser Arbeiten wieder auf friedlich gestellt, bei so einem Projekt muss man die Nacht durcharbeiten können.  Bisher sechs Stunden Arbeit, größtes Problem war halt die Entfernung. 500 Blöcke Wegstrecke zum Sandsteinlager, davon nur 100 über Lore zurücklegbar, dass merkt man schon. Der Bau stoppt derzeit jedoch, Sandstein ist leer. Aber ansich kein Problem. Die Erhebungen in der Wüste müssen eh noch weichen, bisher hat die Sphinx nur 1 Feld Platz zu den Grenzen. Naja, mal schauen...wird schon werden. Ansich sollte da noch eine Pyramide zu, aber um die Proportionen halbwegs zu waren müsste sie eine Kantenlänge von min. 121Blöcken haben und soviel Sandstein werde ich wohl nie zusammen bekommen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. März 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @HamstOr:Spülst du dein Feld zum abernten??
> Wenn ja coole Idee.
> 
> Alibi:
> ...


 
Spynx hatte ich auch mal ,ist aber witzig mit Clown-gesicht


----------



## Haaligaali (24. März 2012)

So, zwei Tage später endlich fertig geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Nethersteine als schöne, neue Beleuchtungsmethode entdeckt. Leider sind die Portale irgendwie doof. Hab mir ein neues gebaut, aber das Portal im Nether bringt mich immer wieder zu meiner alten Hütte. Habe das dortige erste Portal daraufhin abgebaut. Jetzt spawnt da jedoch immer wieder ein Neues wenn ich den Nether verlasse. Jetzt komm ich zwar schnell nach Hause, aber nur um ein paar "Feuersteine" zu holen sind die knapp 500 Blöcke Rückweg schon hart. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal für die Ausmaße. Grandios das direkt nebenan ein Dschungelbinom ist, so konnte ich diese schönen großen Bäume pflanzen, finde die passen dort gut rein. Der Weg soll irgendwann mal zur Pyramide führen, aber wenn ich an die Sandsteinprobleme allein bei diesem Projekt denke...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist der Blick wenn man vom hinteren Eingang ein paar Stufen hochgeht. Links hinter dem Lavadurchgang steht mein Nethertor, rechts geht es in den "Keller". Dort steht meine neue Werkbank und ein tiefer Schacht zu einem Höhlensystem,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von der anderen Seite, mit den Treppen zum "Bahnhof" im Vordergrund. Obsidian habe ich jedenfalls genug, daher dieses komische Gebilde am Ende. Hab noch drei Nethertore im anderen Gebäude stehen (habe dort zum deaktivieren immer nur ein Stein rausgehauen, Minecraft errichtet dennoch immer wieder ein Neues  ).

EDIT:
Gerade gesehen, dass dort noch diese Meldung in der Ecke steht. Hab ich halt davon wenn man offline über den "Minecraft testen" Button vom patcher spielen muss. Anders bekomm ich es einfach nicht zum laufen und die Awards werden da ja nicht gespeichert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2012)

WOW,echt schön geworden.

Vor allem innen.
Da wirst du dich über update 1.2.4 freuen,gibt da nähmlich zwei neue Sandsteine.
In einem Block kann man das Gesicht eines Creepers erkennen.(Alle neuen Blöcke eignen sich für Tempel etc.auch der Stein aus 1.2.3)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren gibt es mehrere sorten Holz,passend zu den Bäumen.

Link v. Kojote: http://de.minecraftwiki.net/images/7/74/Holzarten.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein aktuelles Projekt auf unserm 1.2.3 Server.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nur ein Bild,müste eigentlich mal Vid machen so Gross ist das .
Aber ist noch nicht fertig.
Hoffe das die Map das Update überlebt.
(Könnten die updates ein wenig bündeln,so das nicht alle zwei wochen eins rauskommt)


----------



## Haaligaali (1. April 2012)

So, eine Woche später entwickelt sich meine Wüstengegend. Werde jedoch nie wieder ein sp großes Projekt im Survival starten, da bekommt man die Kriese, allein das Sammeln des Sandsteins hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. 

Aber egal, die Pyramide steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hier aussieht als würde die Spitze fehlen stellt ansich eine Obsidianspitze da. Ansich wollte ich die letzten beiden Ebenen aus Gold haben, aber bisher habe ich die dafür benötigten 81 Goldbarren nicht gefunden.  Der beleuchtete Tempel im Vordergrund wurde auf einem Spinnenspawner errichtet den ich an der Stelle gefunden habe, daher auch nur von außen beleuchtet, damit die Viecher auch spawnen können. Schade das der Patch mit den neuen Sandsteinen erst kam als ich schon die ersten 20 Ebenen der Pyramide fertig hatte, mit glatten Sandsteinen würde es besser aussehen, aber ich glaube nichtmal im Creativ hätte ich mir die Mühe gemacht Alles wieder abzureißen, also einheitlich beim Standartsandstein geblieben. Mal die Karte für die Dimensionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


121 x 121 Blöcke Grundfläche, dadurch eine Höhe von ~61 Blöcken, jedenfalls befindet sich der oberste Obsidianblock genau auf Wolkenhöhe. Immerhin gut dass die Pyramide komplett hohl gebaut wurde, hätte ich sie ausgefüllt würde ich wohl Jahre brauchen. Auf diese Art brauchte ich nicht die komplette Grundfläche abtragen um an die benötigten Materialien zu kommen. Da ich jetzt so ein riesiges Gebäude habe, mit einem gigantischen, hohen Raum muss ich mir ja was überlegen. Daher werden jetzt "kleine" Etagen reingezogen um dort Mobs spawnen zu lassen, welche dann hoffentlich in eine Lavafalle getrieben werden. Auf anderen Welten hatte ich das schonmal ausprobiert und zumindest im dortigen kleinen Rahmen lief es ganz gut.

Die Bauarbeiten beginnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was man hier sieht ist der Aufbau der ersten Ebene, das erste Viertel zwischen zwei von vier Hauptwasserkanälen. Werde aber wohl um die Fläche komplett nutzen zu können weitere Zuläufe einbauen müssen. Immerhin weis ich jetzt war ich mit den fast 4 Doppelkisten voller Pflastersteinen mache. Allein diese "kleine" Fläche verbrauchte 13 Stacks, ich werde als irgendwann unter Steinmangel leiden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2012)

Hi all Miner,

ich hab hier: YouAreMinecraft - Build your own avatar to thank Notch and Mojang for their great game! mal mitgemacht.
Fand die Idee ganz Witzig und unser Server ist im mom off,wegen reparaturarbeiten,beim Provider ^^.
Da hatte ich Zeit ^^.


Wer bin ich ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum bauen einfach "/start" eintippen.


----------



## Koyote (3. April 2012)

Du bist natürlich die lara  Btw hast du mich gerade zum grübeln gebracht... Ob ich wohl nochmal einen Tomb Raider Teil installieren soll? 
-

Ich habe den Drang die maximale Bauhöhe auszunutzen. Links ist das  Lagerhaus, mit dem ich die alte maximale Bauhöhe erreicht habe. Rechts  der Aussichtsturm, mit dem ich die neue maximale Bauhöhe erreichen will.  Das ist ziemlich viel Arbeit ohne cheats. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (5. April 2012)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich wohl nochmal einen Tomb Raider Teil installieren soll?


ja, macht auf jedenflal spaß 

Oha, ich glaub ich setz mich heut mal dran einen eigenen Ava zu entwickeln 

Watershader i miss you 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. April 2012)

Soo von mir noch was.
Bin jetzt unter die Schreiber gegangen 
Sagt bitte ob Nachts oder Tags besser ist 

Minecraft:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mojang:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

Nachts.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. April 2012)

Okay, was soll ich schreiben?
Etwa Robonator?


----------



## Koyote (7. April 2012)

Neee, Koyote natürlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. April 2012)

Welche Farbe?
Mit Hintergrungfarbe?


----------



## Koyote (8. April 2012)

Schwarz und Gelb finde ich Geil


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2012)

Okay, wird gemacht 
Werde mal schauen ob ich heute wegen Ostern überhaupt an den PC kann 
Hoffentlich 

EDIT: So, hier der Name:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Koyote (9. April 2012)

Sieht nice aus  Dankeschön!!


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. April 2012)

Bidde 

Kann auch nochmal in höherer Auflösung Hochladen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. April 2012)

Hab heute kurze Mittelalterpause gemacht.
Dabei ist eine 100 Block hohe Biossphere rausgekommen.
Muss noch begrünt werden.

Bilder folgen .....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaueROG (14. April 2012)

Ich hab mir mal die Zeit genommen ein paar Bilder von der Hütte zu machen, die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen im Survival Mode gebaut hab 
Hoffe die gefällt euch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (15. April 2012)

Mein neuestes Kunstwerk..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (22. April 2012)

Sorry wegen doppelpost aaaaber die Titanic darf nicht fehlen die sich gerade im Bau befindet und im Baudock liegt. 
Macht echt spaß das teil nach originalbauplänen nach zu bauen 

Natürlich im Maßstab 1:1 und ich finde es sehr groß für so ein altes Schiff!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**UPDATE**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. April 2012)

Echt Cool deine Schiffe.


Hab auch nicht untätig meinen Feierabend vebracht.(ca. eine Woche)
Das wollte ich schon seit einiger zeit mal versuchen.
Ohne Worldedit hätte ich mich da garnicht rangetraut.
Trotzdem sind mir einige Sachen nicht orginal geworden.
Aber seht selbst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten ist es fertig.

Ist das ECO-Parlamentsgebäude oder der ECO-Turm.
Von Anno 2070.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Waren viele Bilder.
Aber so kann man die einzelnen Bauphasen sehen.

vlt noch meine Vorlage ......







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (23. April 2012)

Sie aber echt Top aus ! 

Auch von mir wieder ein kleines Update. Jetzt beginnt der Innenausbau. Ich versuch es so Detailgetreu wie möglich zu bauen.

Wollt ihr überhaupt bei der Bauphase dabei sein oder wollt ihr nur am ende das Ergebnis sehen ?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. April 2012)

Mach wie du meinst ,ist ein Bilderthread.
Hatte die Idee,das du die Titanik orginalgetreu ,unter Wasser baust.
Wie direkt nach dem Untergang. 
Dann wie im Freizeitpark ne Glaskugel ,für Besucher daneben ,das man sich die Titanik ansehen kann^^ . :XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mein Medival-Projekt,noch nicht fertig.
Deswegen will ich noch nicht viel von zeigen^^.


----------



## Koyote (24. April 2012)

Vanilla + Shadermod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (24. April 2012)

@KillerPfote

Auch ne gute idee 

@All ich fänds cool wenn jemand am ende schöne bilder mit der Titanic machen könnte mit den ganzen Shader mods etc. das würde bestimmt grandios aussehen weil ich die ganzen mods nicht habe 
Einer der 6 Boilerreihen der jeweils 3 Schornsteinen. Die Boiler mit klappe zum öffnen für die Kohle zum beheizen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von oben alle 3 Abteilungen (2 Boilerreihen je Schornstein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testbau und billige Version zum zeigen wie die Motoren Funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (25. April 2012)

Kannst ja später mal die Welt irgendwo hochladen, evtl sogar hier, als zip verpackt.

 hab gerade was auf dem Server entdeckt 
Ich denk mal, das der Server dabei Abgestürtzt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist echt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. April 2012)

Jup,war abgestürzt.
Hatte noch eine Koordinate auf der AXT^^.
Muste alle Redstonefackeln auf einer seite meines Tunnels neu machen.(Die hinter den Lampen)
Waren nur ca. 2210st. .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: Nefles Bilder sind von der Dynmap.


----------



## BaueROG (26. April 2012)

@LOGIC: Wenn du fertig bist könnte ich die Bilder gerne machen wenn es nich schon einen gibt der das macht 

Und das Bild... Hab ich auf nem Creative Server gebaut...


----------



## Professor Frink (27. April 2012)

So, die eine Zwischenausbaustufe meines Projekts 7-Segment Anzeige. Nach viel Bastelei hier nun mein 3Bit Addierer mit dezimaler Ausgabe und weiterentwickelter 7-Segment-Anzeige. (Die "Ecken" der Balken sind aktiv, somit ergeben sich deutlich runder und besser aussehende Buchstaben). Von der Technik her eigentlich schon völlig veraltet, aber das bauen dauert so verflucht lange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ne kleine Erklärung des Aufbaus. ist alles nicht auf Geschwindigkeit oder wenig Platz ausgelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie immer baue ich ohne Worldedit/sämtliche Addons und guck mir keine Tutorials/How-To's/Infovideos an. Ich entwickle alles komplett selber, ich glaub das muss man auch tun wenn man noch Spaß dadran haben will bei dem was schon alles auf YT kursiert.
Die Pläne für die nächsten 2 Ausbaustufen hab ich schon fertig inner Schublade. Die werden dann 4Bit addieren und subtrahieren können und die Anzeigen deutlich effizienter ansteuern, die komplette Ansteuerungsmatrix wird wegfallen.

Fragen beantworte ich gerne 

Gruß Frink


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. April 2012)

Echt coole Arbeit ,sieht schon recht komplex aus.
Könntest die Anzeige ja noch beleuchten .
Ungefähr so :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich mal gemacht ,für meinen Kuhzähler.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. April 2012)

Jo, ich hab ne Weile mit Beleuchtung experimentiert aber ich habe keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden mit der ich auch die Ecken ansteuern kann. (Machst du ja nicht).
Also hab ich mich erstmal auf die Schaltung fokussiert.


----------



## LOGIC (29. April 2012)

Von mir gibts jetzt auch wieder ein Update.
Habe jetzt den Motor fertig und er ist auch voll funktionsfähig.

Auf der linken seite sind die Wellen der Schiffsschrauben zu sehen, die in die Motoren übergehen.
In der mitte ist der Turbinenmotor und die äuseren sind die Dampmaschienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei könnte ich ein bischen hilfe gebrauchen, da ich mich so gut wie noch nie mit Redstone beschäftigt habe.
Es funktioniert zwar aber es ist alles zu groß und zu umständlich.

@Professor Frink könntest du mir ein tipp geben wie ich das einfacher hin bekomme ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2012)

Puh, kannst du die Schaltung mal erklären/aus nem anderen Blickwinkel zeigen? Aktuell verstehe ich den Sinn der Schaltung nicht so ganz.

Arbeitest du mit Addons?


----------



## LOGIC (29. April 2012)

So hab die Bilder mit Erklärung angehängt. Hoffe du verstehst wie ich es mein.

Ich habe keinen anderen Weg gefunden ein on-off signal hin zu bekommen.

Hier ein Video als Beispiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jnGLIQFug4


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2012)

Heyho,
also das abschaltbare on-Off-Signal würde ich mit einem dreistufigen (kannst soviele Stufen hinzufügen wie du willst) Taktgeber gemacht. Das Signal wandert Quasi im Kreis und du kannst es an jeder beliebigen Stelle abzapfen. Damit kann man die Geschwindigkeit besser kontrollieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab drei Soundboxen genommen damit es lauter klingt und mit dem Kolben oben unterbrichst du den Taktgeber, schaltest also die Sirene ab. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich.


----------



## LOGIC (29. April 2012)

Hey, ich hab das ganze nun nachgebaut aber das Signal wandert nicht von alleine bzw. ich bekomm keins rein. Wenn ich ein schalter dran mach um ein ton zu erzeugen macht es den ja nur ein mal... da kann ich auch nichts unterbrechen mit dem Kolben


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2012)

Datei:Logikgatter.png

Da ist ein Schema eines 5-stufigen Impulsgebers, vllt verstehst du ihn so. kannst auch erstmal nen 5stufigen nehmen oder du siehst deinen Konstruktionsfehler.

der Schalter ist nur dazu da, den Kreis zu unterbrechen, mit dem Ton oder dem Restlichen System ist er garnicht verbunden, nur mit dem Piston. Das Signal bildet sich durch die Redstonefackeln im Kreis selber und wandert weil sich sie nacheinander ausschalten.


----------



## LOGIC (29. April 2012)

Jetzt hats geklappt  Vielen dank für deine Hilfe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2012)

Gerne. Ich konnte die Draufsicht nicht wählen weil ich es so kompakt wie möglich gebaut hab, das wolltest du ja. Da erkennt man nix. Seh aber grade dass mein Bild nen etwas ungünstigen Winkel hat.
Schön dass es funktioniert 

Und wiegesagt, Frequenz kannste erhöhen indem du 2 der Stufen aus dem Taktgeber nimmst wie auf meinem Bild im Vordergrund zu sehen.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Mai 2012)

So Heute hab ich die Motoren "verkabelt" und auch im kompletten Schiff die Wasserdichten Türen eingebaut und alles erst mal bis zum Promenadendeck gelegt, da ja noch die Aufbauten und die anderen Decks fehlen.

Nunja hier noch ein kleines Bild eines Wasserdichtem Schott. 

Leider weiß ich nicht ob man die Türen nur von der Brücke aus bedienen konnte oder auch jede einzeln vor ort aber ich geh mal davon aus nur von der Brücke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Mai 2012)

Für Schaltungsfragen- Diskusionen,gibt es einen Redstonethread.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-sammelthread-redstone-und-schaltungen-2.html

Darf ruhig benutzt werden ^^.
Weil hier ist der Bilderthread.

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Mai 2012)

Kleines Update da es wirklich nur schleppend voran geht. 

Hab jetzt das Tank-Deck, Orlop-Deck, G-Deck und das F-Deck. 

Fehlen ja nur noch das E-Deck, D-Deck, C-Deck, B-Deck, A-Deck und das Boat-Deck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Graue oben über den Boilern ist das hier und die Kreise sind die Innenverkleidung der Schornsteine die durch das Schiff gehen.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Mai 2012)

Endlich hab ich den Rumpf so gut wie fertig. Innen sind alle Räume untergebracht und alles beleuchtet. Jetzt kommen dann die ersten Kabinen und auch langsam die Aufbauten. 

Bilder nicht mehr Aktuell, da einige änderungen und Details hinzugekommen sind.

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Frachtraumes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man sehen wie wie groß es im Vergleich zu einem Spieler ist (nur eingestzt keine Ahnung ob die größe passt)
Ich finde die Rundung vorne sieht so hammer aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Test mit einem Texture Pack (Misa HD x256) aber ich glaub ich werde ein eigenes "Titanic" pack extra machen und dann dem Schiff beilegen und zum Download freigeben.
Immer werden so Mittelalter Texturen verwendet... wieso nicht einmal stink normale texturen ? -.- Ich will doch Holzdielen und nicht das da..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (12. Mai 2012)

Nachdem die schwierigen Parts gebaut wurden und jetzt die einfachen Decks kommen geht es endlich schneller voran.

Der vorderer Bereich mit Zimmern der 2.Klasse (deck darunter 3.Klasse). Im mittleren Teil liegt die Küche und der Große Essenssaal der 1. Klasse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hintere Bereich mit Essenssaal der 2. Klasse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab noch ein rießen Bild des Rumpfes angehängt was nur zum Test dient.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2012)

@Logic
Hätte nie gedacht ,das deine Schiffe so komplex gebaut sind .
Gefällt mir gut .

in gedenken an den servercrash,ein Gestorbenes Gebäude ^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Mai 2012)

@ KillerPfote

Danke! Jedes meiner Bauwerke ist so aufwendig  Und bei der Titanic wollt ich es eben so detailgetreu wie möglich. Und außerdem wird mir dann schon nicht so schnell langweilig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (19. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meine "Sandburg": (Kreativmodus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist mein Serverprojekt, an dem ich schon seit Februar 2011 am werkeln bin (kommen halt immer mal wieder kleine Teile dazu). Momentan ist allerdings der Server offline, weshalb ich nicht weiterbauen kann. Ich habe praktisch versucht den Vatikan in verkleinertem Maßstab zu bauen: (Nicht Kreativmodus)

Dort sind die Anfänge zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt der Vatikan in seinem aktuellen Stadium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Grundkörper meines ersten Doms immer noch im aktuellen vorhanden ist. So ist zum Beispiel die erste Kuppel in der neuen Integriert und man kann sogar in der Kuppel hochgehen, da sie doppelwandig ist . Der Platz ist natürlich auch noch so wie früher, aber alles drum herum wurde erneuert und neu gestaltet. Vielleicht ist ja aufgefallen, dass die Umgebungen unterschiedlich sind: Dies liegt einfach an einem Mapwechsel, bei welchem wir aber immer die schönsten/aufwendigsten Gebäude mitnehmen.

Hier noch die Bilder in voller Auflösung, gleiche Reihenfolge wie oben:
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7780/20120518154610.png

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4617/javaw2011021621454303.png
http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8701/javaw2011021621445697.png

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7429/javaw2011090120294196.png
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6827/javaw2011090120323596.png


----------



## Gary94 (20. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Wollte euch auch mal meine Burg zeigen, an der ich schon seit ner Weile arbeite 
Inklusive unterirdischer Bahnen und Zombiefallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr noch mehr sehen wollt, nur sagen 

mfg, Gary


----------



## Sharidan (20. Mai 2012)

Hübsch und sicher ne Menge Arbeit. 
Aber wo zum Teufel hast du die Ziegelsteine her. Hab schon bei mir den Strand abgesucht und finde keinen Lehm


----------



## LU1J1X (20. Mai 2012)

Das größte das ich je gebaut hab ist das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das näachte soll eine Risen Burg werden, gut dass im letzten Update die Bauhöhe erhöht wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Mai 2012)

Anno Gebäude,Eco Gebäude,Eco Turm,Eco Parlament....(wegen Googel:XD)

Deine Anhänge kann man leider nicht ankucken^^.

Hab im mom Burgenbaustop.
Hab Heute angefangen ,für das ECO-Parlament,ein paar Wohnhäuser zu bauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Bogen ist mit Voxelsniper(das wir dank Bash ,auf dem Server laufen haben )gemacht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch sehr kahl....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernal-jason (20. Mai 2012)

http://img2.minebook.me/gallery/16110_2012-04-18_224622.0.5.3.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.05.2012 um 23:37 ----------

infernaljason Minecraft Profile - minebook

Meine minecraft gallerie


----------



## Floletni (21. Mai 2012)

Ich will euch mal mein  Projekt vorstellen. Mein Freund und ich bauen an  einem Wohngebiet aus  unserer Heimtstadt. Eigentlich wollten wir nur  unsere ehemalige Schule  nachbauen.

Ok ich verschieb die Videos mal in den Video-Thread.  Ich habe aber noch Bilder auf Lager. Zu sehen ist meine ehemalige Schule vom Typ Erfurt TS 66/67 die in den letzten Jahren saniert wurde und diese grüne Farbe bekommen hat. Unter anderem kann man einen orangene sanierten Wohnblock des Typs WBS 70 und eine Schulturnhalle sehen.


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2012)

Es gibt einen Video thread.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Mai 2012)

Hab heute mal ein bisschen weiter gebaut an der Titanic aber nur kurz, da ich wegen dem guten Wetter nur noch draußen bin oder Diablo 3 spiele.

Die Fentser kommen am ende mit der Innenaustattung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größenvergleich  Die Tür kommt wieder raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (27. Mai 2012)

Die Leute auf meinem Server haben ne kleine Pyramide gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totalwarrior (27. Mai 2012)

Leute = ich und noch so einer^^

101x101 Blöcke


----------



## Koyote (27. Mai 2012)

Genau, Totalwarrior hat gebaut  Hattest viel Spaß, beim Sand Farmen, habe ich gehört 

Hier meine Felderwirtschaft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (28. Mai 2012)

So endlich hab ich das letzte Deck erreicht  Jetzt darf ich ewig viele Details platzieren und die Zimmer einrichten.
Die Schornsteinform find ich komisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heck neu geformt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juni 2012)

Endlich kann auch ich mit Shaders ruckelfrei spielen. Zur Feier dessen habe ich hier mal ein kleines Bild.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juni 2012)

@Totalwarrior einen Daumen für Fleis .(Jeder muss mal ne Pyramide gebaut haben :XD)

@Koyote,jetzt must du noch automatisch farmen (Pistons),hatten wir mal auf nem Server.
Ist dann öfter mal abgeschmiert^^.

@Logic,sieht echt imposant aus. Mit den Schornsteinen hast du Recht.Ist aber warscheinlich nach Orginalplan schräg?
Sonnst kannst du sie ja gerade hoch bauen^^?

@i3810jaz sieht echt knaller aus Shader und Texturpack.

Bilderthread=Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Robonator:
Weitere Diskusionen bitte hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...thread-minecraft-1-2-5-a-374.html#post4290699


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2012)

> Endlich kann auch ich mit Shaders ruckelfrei spielen. Zur Feier dessen habe ich hier mal ein kleines Bild.


Wie das? Und welches Texturepack nutzte?


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juni 2012)

Warum ich ruckelfrei spielen kann?: Neuer PC 
Texturenpack: [1.2.5 - 12w23b][64x] HerrSommer - v7+v8+v9 + Desktopkalender + Lets Play + Wallpaper


----------



## RedBrain (18. Juni 2012)

Was neues von meinem Minecraft Intercontinental Railway. Dieses soll mit tollen Dingern aufgewertet werden.

Streckenabschnitt bei 12 Kilometer vom Startpunkt entfernt.

To do:
Brücke bauen
Tunnel verbessern
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann die Bildergröße hier im Forum nicht verändern. Bug?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (25. Juni 2012)

Hey,
hier ein Hamachi-Sever von meinen 2 Bründern und mir . Alles mühsam erbaut (Survivalmode)

Minecraft - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## Haaligaali (27. Juni 2012)

So, nach einer kleinen Pause hab ich auch mal wieder weitergebaut. Die Monsterfalle in der Pyramide wurde eingestellt, es dauert im Survival einfach zu lang dieses große Gebäude zu füllen, daher nach der ersten Ebene aufgehört und mir stattdessen einen neuen Bauplatz gesucht...und gefunden. Eine schöne, hinter einer längeren Bergkette versteckte Ebene mit lustigen kleinen "Türmen" und schwebenden Felsen. Da läßt sich schon was draus machen. ^^

Als erstes der Blick vom Hafen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vordergrund sieht man die "Zollstation", mein großes Warenlager und im Dach 20 Öfen um die nötigen Steine zu verarbeiten...leider hapert es immer wieder an der Kohle. Die Bäume auf der Fläche sind nur in der Bauphase dort und werden regelmäßig abgeholzt. ^^
Hinter dem Lager sieht man die Türme meiner kleinen Kirche und dahinter wiederum einen kleinen Wachturm mit dem Fahnenmast...die Fahne selber kommt erst am Ende, da ich die Wolle noch für wichtigerere Sachen brauche.

Hier einmal die Kirche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das 2. Projekt auf der Fläche, da ich irgendwann auch mal ein paar Gebäude stehen haben wollte.

Die Anfänge auf der Ebene:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegenüber der Kirche hat das ganze angefangen. Habe mich in den schönen Berg gegraben. Einmal nach unten für die Mine und nach oben, da es (wie man links noch leicht erkennen kann) einen schönen Überhang gab auf welchen ich einen Turm errichten wollte. Die Glasfronten in der Wand zeigen die Treppe nach oben.

Wenn man die Treppe nach oben gegangen ist erhält man folgenden Überblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts der Trum auf dem Überhang, links der kleine Wachturm mit dem leeren Fahnenmast und im Hintergrund ein kleines Burghäuschen, welches abgesehen von einem Fluchttunnel nur über die Brücke erreichbar ist (bzw betretbar, solange die Umgebung noch nicht von einer Mauer eingeschlossen ist ^^).

Der Blick von dem kleinen Wachturm auf den Hafen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links das Gebäude auf dem Berg, unten die Kirche mit dem dahinter liegenden Lager. Dahinter der Hafen. Das kleine Schiff kann zwar mit der Tinanic hier nicht mithalten, aber muss es im Survival ja auch nicht. Daher auch keine Flagge...brauch die Wolle noch für die Segel. Hinten am Pier soll dann noch ein kleiner Leuchtturm entstehen.

Der Blick von einer Brücke auf den Rest der Ebene:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier soll später ein kleines Dorf entstehen, dies wird aber noch dauern. Die ganzen Bäume im Hintergrund stehen auch nur während der Bauphase, später soll sich dort die Siedlung erstrecken...schade nur dass hier keine NPCs einziehen werden.  Links sieht man dann noch den Eingang zu einer weiteren Mine, da mir der Abstieg zur ersten zu kompliziert wurde. ^^

So, hier jetzt nochmal komplett vom großen Turm auf dem Überhang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Turm geht zwar "nur" bis Höhe 156, aber es reicht um den bisherigen Fortschritt zu überwachen. Ausserdem kann ich nicht auf höheren Entfernungen spielen, da Minecraft dann abstürzt, also würde ein höherer Trum nuchts bringen. ^^


----------



## BartholomO (27. Juni 2012)

Sorry falscher Thread.


----------



## nulchking (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer Pause auchmal wieder angefangen, bin grad dabei eine kleine Kapelle zu bauen


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2012)

So nach ner langen Pause hab ich die Titanic endlich vollendet.

Alles im Maßstab 1:1 und komplett begehbar. Gebaut nach Original-Baupläne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juli 2012)

Noch ein schönes mit Shader mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum schluß noch ein bein untergang wo es gerade durchgebrochen ist und wieder herunter gekommen ist  (Schade das es keine physik engine in minecraft gibt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juli 2012)

Bin am buddeln nach Smaragten^^.(pre 1.3,Misa seit gestern drauf)

Des Miners freud:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber noch kein Smaragt^^.


----------



## reisball (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (5. August 2012)

Ein kleines Heimkino



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2012)

lol,cooles Texturpack


PS.:Alibibild(erster gefundener Emerald(Smaragt)leider nur Creativmodus^^.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. August 2012)

Neue Versionen und Shader-Mods sind immer 2 richtig tolle Dinge, aber was passiert wenn man sie kombiniert?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2012)

Was mach ich bloss damit ????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wegen doppelthread:
Ist dann doch ne Lampe rausgeworden^^.
Meine erste Grüne,weil halt Creeper Grün sind.

Passt aber garnicht in mein Farbkonzept(Rot-Blau)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (20. August 2012)

Da momentan hier in den Minecraft-Threads so wenig los ist habe ich gedacht, ach komm ich fange mal mit einem Minecraft-Thema an das hier in dem Forum noch kaum (oder sogar gar nicht) behandelt worden ist. Und da dieses Thema viel mit Bildern zutun hat, eben in dem Bilder-Thread. Die Rede ist von selbst erstellten Texturen, oder sogar ganzen TexturenPacks. Obwohl ich nun wirklich nicht sehr begabt in so etwas bin fange ich mal mit meinen Texturen an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe euch gefällt die Idee, wenn ja könnt ihr ja auch eigene Bilder eurer Texturen posten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. August 2012)

Gute Idee .
Am bestem machst du mal einen Thread,wie man selber Texturen erstellt.

Hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht.

Hört sich interresant an.
Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (27. August 2012)

Ich glaube da fehlt mir das Talent.

Alibibilder:


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

Bilder unseres privaten Hamachi-Servers^^

Fast alles, bis auf das Schloss, ist im Survival gebaut worden, war viel Arbeit  Bei der fliegenden Insel sind wir sehr oft gestorben 

Bilder im Anhang.


----------



## Koyote (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade dabei ne neue Serverwelt aufzubauen, RPG like. Habe eben mit ner Mitspielerin die Bank angefangen. Natürlich nicht im Survival gebaut. Haben wir noch viel vor uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Tim


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Oktober 2012)

Nice ,ist auch im Creativ viel arbeit.
Wenn du fertig bist must du mal die IP bekannt geben.
Lange nicht mehr auf nem Server gewesen ^^.
Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ct5010 (28. Oktober 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Nice ,ist auch im Creativ viel arbeit.


 
Worldedit FTW.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. November 2012)

Hier mein derzeitger Staus meines Dorfes, das im Survival-Modus erstellt wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders stolz bin ich auf mein erbautes Türmchen mit ansgesamt 20 Wohnungen (10 über und 10 unter der Erde). 
Später wid auf der Spitze des Turmes weitere Wohnungen gebaut.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. November 2012)

Hi wollte imme mal nen Turm in voller Bauhöhe bauen.
Snoopy hat mir gestern geholfen,nachdem wir das Problem mit der Lan-verbindung gelöst hatten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-1-4-2-a-402.html
Erklärung unter --Gelöst--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bahnlinie geht von ganz unten bis oben.
In der Mitte kann man reinspringen ,unten Wasser,in jede Etage kommt man über Leiter.
THX Snoopy


----------



## klaus-trofobe (18. November 2012)

Guten Abend  

hab auch mal wieder Gesuchtet seht selbst... ich lad noch mehr hoch im laufe des urlaubs  

sind ein paar screenshots von meiner "untergrund basis" und den "nervenzerreißer turm" der turm is neu und hat mich übelstes material gekostet...

deswegen wochenende schürfen...

demnächst hau ich noch bilder von einer mobtrap rein... wenn ich sie denn fertig bekomme


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. November 2012)

Sieht Klasse aus ,gefällt mir gut.
Was hast du für ein Texturpack ??link zum Download ??

Für survival hab ich keine Zeit .Aber auch kein Worldedit^^.
Das ist im Keller die Bahnlinie.(oder Alibibild:^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das" better Glas" von Misa find ich Grottig.
Sieht so aus als wenn gar keine Fenster drin sind.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (19. November 2012)

danke fürs feedback hahaa  survival muss  

ähhm ich benutz john smith is sehr gut will kein anderes ausser den default 

ich muss mal zusehen das ich zum wochenende die mobse fertig bekomm rohstoffe sind inzwischen gut da  2 silk touch piken und 1 fortune  sind dabei drauf gegangen 

aber xp geht ja so schön schnell bei 1.4 *_*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. November 2012)

Habs jetzt auch ..echt schön .
Muss mich erst mal zurechtfinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (19. November 2012)

ja ich find das passt alles perfekt zusammen 

macht bauten auch tausend mal schöner irgendwie 

die mobfalle hat auch laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam einen anfang


----------



## neflE (24. November 2012)

Echt wieder geile Bilder 
JA, dann möchte ich doch auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder posten.
Einerseits hab ich einen narren daran gefressen Welten mit Worldpainter zu erstellen, und das macht echt spaß, hier ein mal zwei Ergebnisse...
einmal ohne Shadermod...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

undn einmal mit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und wenn ich schon beim Shadermod bin ... das ist die Cathedral, die PCGH auch mal in ihren News hatte, welche genau weiss ich jetzt auch nichtmehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So dann Fangen wir aber mal mit meinem Home-Tekkit server an, auf dem wir ab und zu weiterbauen. Momentan sind wir aber nur 3 Aktive Bauer.
Kühlung fürs AKW (im Erdgeschoss)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So sieht der Kontrollraum rund um die 8 Reaktorblöcke aus. Unter jeder Kuppel schtecken 2 Stockwerke, also insegesammt 32 Reaktorblöcke voller Ausbaustufe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Einmal ein älteres Bild bei Nacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dann der Eingangsbereich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und die Kontrollzentralen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und natürlich noch ein mal von aussen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und der blick aus Nachbars Fenster ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und ein kleines Hochaus, der jetzt entstehenden City.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wir noch machen müssen:
Alle Anzeigen im Kontrollraum anschließen,
Notstromagregate für den Kontrollraum bauen.
Atomalarm verbessern.

Der Plan ist nämlich:
Wenn der Atomalarm losgeht (kann manuell ausgelößt werden oder ab einer bestimmten Temperatur) werden die Items komplett aus den Reaktorblöcken gepumt, der Notstom geht an (Alles weißen Lampen gehen aus, und die roten leuchten blinkend) Bestimmte Forcefields fahren nach einem Counddown hoch und naja der STrom im ganzen Land fällt aus, auch die Readstonelichtsignale sollen ausgehen. jaaa das ist noch ein bisschene Arbeit ^^

Achja und einen "Kastortransport" für lehre Brennstäbe wollten wir auch noch einrichten


----------



## Frosdedje (1. Dezember 2012)

Derzeit plane ich an einer Stadt in einen riesigen Gebäude, was unter dem Namen "Stadt in Stadt" läuft.
geplant sind neben diversen Wohnungen aus 8x8x3 Blöcken (Länge, Breite und Höhe) auch Geschäfte, eventuell ein paar Bars und Restaurants und ein Stockwerk
wird für eine Universiät mit zwei Biblioteken, einige Vorleseräume und sonstigen gewidmet sein, allerdings wächst das Gebäudekomplex mehr in die Breite und Länge als in die Höhe, 
wo ich insgesamt 8-10 Stockwerke eingeplant hatte. 
Felder für Getreide etc. und kleinere parks kommen aber noch mit rein.

Bilder dazu befinden sich im Anhang.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Dezember 2012)

Echt Crazy dein Haus.Gefällt mir.
Fals du im Creativ spielst,nimm was anderes wie Cobblestone.
Den kann ich nicht mehr sehen^^.

Meinst du drei Blöcke für Zimmerhöhe reicht ??
Nehme immer vier.Aber ist Geschmacksache.

@nefle,habt ihr echt cool gebaut.Hätt schon lust mitzumachen.
Aber die ganze instaliererei Nervt mächtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Tor hatte ich von nem alten Mystbild^^.

Mit nem anderen Tex-Pack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (3. Dezember 2012)

ihr seid ja alle ganz Schön fleißig hier 

wird Zeit das ich meine Mobfalle fertig bekomme aber.......... irgendwie zieht sich das ganz Schön hin paar mal "Vermessen" und vieeeel zu spät gemerkt...


----------



## Sharidan (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal einige Fotos meiner kleinen Welt. Ist nix besonders, und andere können sicher besser Bauen aber mir gefällt es


----------



## Memphys (3. Dezember 2012)

Welches Texture Pack istn das? Gefällt mir echt gut...


----------



## Sharidan (3. Dezember 2012)

@Memphys

Das nennt sich MeineKraft und ist von HoneyBallLP ...

Honeyball LP's Blog: TEXTUREN PACK (MC 1.4.5)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Dezember 2012)

@Sharidan,
gefällt mir auch gut was du gebaut hast,vor allem recht schön eingerichtet.
Die Brücke sieht so Idyllisch aus.

Im Bilder-thread ,immer hübsch Bilder Posten^^.

Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharidan (3. Dezember 2012)

@KillerPfote

Dank dir , ja ich mag keine Häuser wo nix drin ist. Gut, MC bietet sich jetzt net an ein oberklasse Wohnzimmer einzurichten, aber mit etwas Vorstellungskraft bekommt man so einiges hin *gg*.
Das Haus war in der Version 1 etwa 3 mal so groß wie jetzt, nur war mir das einfach zu Imba. Natürlich bin erst dann auf die Idee gekommen als ich das Dach fast Fertig hatte :/ .
Also alles wieder Abgerissen bis auf den Eingangs / Küchen Bereich der ist noch von damals, der Rest vom Gebäude ist neu Gebaut.

Die Felder hinten sind alles Automatische, die sich per Hebel Ernten lassen, im moment bau ich an einem Versorgungstunnel zum Lagerhaus rüber, wo mehrer Loren mit Kisten stehen für den Abtransport.
Beim Melonen Feld hab ich leider den Fehler gemacht das ich das Feld genau so gebaut habe wie bei den anderen, nur lässt sich damit ja eine Fertige Melone net Ernten, da brauch ich StickPistons dafür -.-. Bin aber kein besonderer Profi, was man daran sieht das ich für jedes der Felder ( bis auf Weizen, Karotten ) eigene Ausgabestellen habe *hmpf*. Bin am Überlegen ob ich net den gesammten Untergrund aushebe um das ganze dann in einer Einzigen Ausgabestelle zu vereinen, die dann samt Loren ins Lagerhaus gebracht wird.

Was man jetzt net sieht, und erst Gestern gebaut wurde ist das Badehaus hinter dem Hauptgebäude, find ich ganz Hübsch mit Wasserfall drin und einem Laub Flach Dach .

Im Stall denn man ein wenig sieht soll noch im oberen Bereich ne Hühnerfarm rein kommen, muss ich aber noch guggen wie ich das mach 

Ja die Brücke ist echt Nice geworden, vor allem mit Nebel in der Morgendämmerung, kommt die gleich noch Geiler rüber. Der Pfad führt hinter der Brücke aber noch Tiefer in den Urwald rein, soll auch noch kleines Häuschen rein kommen, so als ob ein Holzfäller da drin Arbeiten würde .
Vor allem ist alles Material Gefarmt, heißt normal in Höhlen, und Schluchten rein, kein Strip Mining sondern ganz Brav alles Abgebaut 

Deine Bauten sind aber auch net von schlechten Eltern, bastelst du da alleine rum, oder auf nem Server ?


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2012)

Welches MK ist es denn? Gibt ja so 1-2 

Ich fühle mich natürlich angemessen schuldig und poste daher mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Projekt im Singleplayer: Ein Haus im Berg. Einmal von aussen und die selbe Fensterfront von innen (da soll mal ne Farm hin)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharidan (4. Dezember 2012)

Servus Memphys

Also es ist das 64px 4.6.1 [mc1.4.2] HD MK WORKING
Das andere ist mit Shadern wenn man den Sonic Shader Mod nutzen möchte.
Wenn man bei ihr auf der Seite dann guggt, sieht man mehrer Packs die es auch mit Shadern gibt .

Sieht auch net schlecht aus, so habe ich auf der Map auch begonnen, im Berg drin, ne lange Brücke drüber zur Anderen Seite, aber ich bin jemand der Platz braucht ^^ .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Deine Bauten sind aber auch net von schlechten Eltern, bastelst du da alleine rum, oder auf nem Server ?



Hatte mal ne Zeit lang einen Server,da war nefle und sein Freund mit drauf und so einige .
Hab da mal ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt,mit Bukkit ,World edit,World Guard und Voxelsniper(Bash sei dank).
Baue jetzt meist im Singel(manchmal mit meinem Sohn im Lan).
Die Suchtiphase ist schon länger vorbei,war glaub ich beta 1.7und folgende^^.Ca. ganz grob geschätzt über 2000std.
MC.Bau fast nur noch im Creativ(hab noch eine Survival-Map)nur Peacefull.Soll ja entspannend sein.

 Aber da das hier der *Bilder*thread ist,genug geschrieben.

Für Diskusionen gibt es http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...thread-minecraft-1-4-5-a-403.html#post4769626

Für Videos:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/190434-sammelthread-minecraft-videos.html

Alibibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarveyHund (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meine 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarveyHund (7. Dezember 2012)

Sry wegen Doppelpost




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2012)

Cooler Hafen.

Hab heute mal nen Shadermod ausprobiert.
Finde es ganz Nett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

link im " [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA "Thread.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Januar 2013)

He .... wo seid ihr mit euren Neuen Projekten??
Oder ist hier Minecraft Tot??

Hab noch ein bischen weitergebaut am ECO-Turm.Sieht schon gut aus mit Shadermod.

Beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Popo hoch und Bilder Posten^^.

PS.: hab noch ein Projekt in Arbeit .Wenn es fertig ist kommen Bilder.

Ökohaus:
Leider gibt es das Ökohaus nicht mehr(vergessen die Saves zu Saven^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war sogar ganz Nett Eingerichtet.
Kann ich leider nicht mehr Zeigen.


----------



## neflE (12. Januar 2013)

Wie geil, da bekommt man ja schon fast n Ständer 
Neue Projektbilder Reich ich gleich nach, wenn ich am PC bin, 
Aber allein deine Bilder jetzt sind es schon Wert für'n Update auf der Main


----------



## Memphys (13. Januar 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> He .... wo seid ihr mit euren Neuen Projekten??
> Oder ist hier Minecraft Tot?



Nja, mir hats leider die Tekkitwelt zerlegt... alle Kraftwerke, mein Sortiersystem, die Baumfarm, Mobfalle... alles weg. Tekkit hat die Chunks rund um den Spawn verbuggt, das gab dann n kleinen Ragequit von mir und momentan warte ich auf 1.5 und werd dann meinen eigenen Techmod-Client basteln. Oder das Craftwerk joinen, je nachdem was schneller geht.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (13. Januar 2013)

Yo bin zurück, mit schlechten

und guten Nachrichten. 

Zuerst die Schlechte,.... meine Festplatte vom Lappi is durch. -.-  Also Mob-Ffalle adé

und jetzt, die Gute:

Jetzt hab ich 'n neuen Rechner seit ca. 1 Woche und spiele wieder fleißig Minecraft nach Feierabend und das is dabei rausgekommen.

Urteilt selbst!

Das "Lager" ist auf Stufe 16, zumindest der Punkt wo ich stehe... Ist schade, weil das ab Stufe 20 oder so dunkler wird 

.. Das macht das Bauwerk kaputt finde ich ..

Und der Kreis wird meine Basis so zu sagen, hab mir gedacht auf Stufe 25 runter buddeln..

Dort meine Mine einbauen, auf verschiedenen Etagen und vielleicht, eine eue Mob-Farm.

Die ich diesmal auch zeige!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn du worldedit benutzt hättest du die ganze Fläche mit Grass füllen können.
Ist viel zu viel arbeit so.

Ansonsten sieht es doch schon vielversprechend aus.

Mit der Dunkelheit hast du recht,kannst doch höher Bauen geht ja jetzt bis ca. 256 Blöcke.

Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (13. Januar 2013)

Ich spiel am liebsten Survival war schon immer so 

und graben tu ich auch gerne 

hat sogar den vorteil das man immer genug dia's , eisen und redstone parat hat  

und joar bisschen mit der höhe verschätzt aber naja  im laufe der nächsten woche werd ich mal wieder was uploaden denke sonntag 

dann hab ich vielleicht schon das design soweit fertig 

bin noch am zweifeln wie groß die glaskuppel am ende werden soll und welche blocks ich benutz 

zu deinem bild: lass die straßen verwuchert aussehen, kommt bestimmt gut  

hab noch ein paar bilder angehangen  ich glaube so lass ich das design oder was meint ihr?


----------



## klaus-trofobe (22. Januar 2013)

Und hier ist garnichts mehr los oder was


----------



## Schrottler (22. Januar 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von unserem Tekkit-Server 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Januar 2013)

Euer Tekkitserver sieht einfach Bombe aus .Respekt.


klaus-trofobe schrieb:


> Und hier ist garnichts mehr los oder was



Sorry bin im Moment Terraria-suchti,mal sehen wie lange^^.

Danach kommen bestimmt noch mal Bilder .

Terraria (ist ja fast Minecraft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



((Wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen Terrariathread??)...mal sehen wenn ich Zeit hab )


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Januar 2013)

Clawhammer und Nukes = großer Krater. Der Server ist auch bald fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicblau (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo 
Sehr schöne Sachen habt ihr da gebaut!

Zwei Freunde und ich haben auch einen Server seit einen Monat gemietet.
Und da wir alle drei Zwerge sind bauen wir natürlich eine Wehrstadt der Zwerge. ( normaler Modus )
Vorgestern haben wir uns noch Dorfbewohner installiert die da nun rumhuschen.. 
Mal sehn ob ich nachher daran denke ein paar Bilder zu posten.

Mfg vic


----------



## Koyote (26. Januar 2013)

Spiele mal wieder Survival zu zweit ohne Mods und Admins. Einfach reines Survival. Gerade eben habe ich den Nethereingang fertiggebaut. Ganz hinten sieht man ein kleines Lavafeld, davor ist das Portal - schlecht zu erkennen auf dem Bild, dass es ein Portal ist. 

Es werden in den nächsten Tagen bestimmt noch ein paar Bilder kommen und wenn mehr gebaut wurde bestimmt auch ein Video.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (27. Januar 2013)

koyote! darf ich die ip haben ?  allein spielen is so laaaaaaaangweilig  

ps. mir sind allle rohstoffe ausgegangen.......


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Januar 2013)

Macht echt fortschritte deine "Baustelle".

Hab gestern mal Tekkit Light angefangen^^.(nefle sei dank)

Natürlich ist das ein Ergebnisse von TUT`s.
Steinbruch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sortiersystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Lagerhaltung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein sehr interessanter Mod,aber teilweise zu kompliziert.Anstatt eine Röhre ca.12^^.
Mal sehen was man noch schönes bauen kann.


----------



## neflE (27. Januar 2013)

Du kannst das Lasersystem noch platzsparender gestalten. Du kannst die Tubes Dierekt nebeneinander bauen und damit die sich nicht verbinden einfach cover dazwischenbauen 

Edit: ok dann ist kein Platz zum gehen da  aber ich wollt halt mal erwähnen, dass das geht.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (27. Januar 2013)

ja nimmt einigermaßen form an meine basis .. zieht sich aber wieder ein bisschen ... 

hab auch garkeine lust in letzter zeit..

tekkit is wohl der letze schrei  muss ich auch mal probieren öfters gesehen aber nie so richtig verstanden ^^


----------



## Koyote (10. Februar 2013)

Grade mit jmd. MC gespielt und das Ende endlich mal gespielt


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Das Spiel gibt es immer noch?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Februar 2013)

Jap


----------



## klaus-trofobe (12. Februar 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Grade mit jmd. MC gespielt und das Ende endlich mal gespielt



das schreit nach einer ender farm xD 

oder nicht?


----------



## klaus-trofobe (10. März 2013)

yo leute was geht hier ist ja garnichts mehr los  schade ^^ wo ich wieder loslege.. 

minecart aufzug zu meinem lager und für die etagen der basis^^ feedback please!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. März 2013)

Endlich mal wieder *Bilder* im *Bilderthread*.

Deine Großbaustelle sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus.
Viel Spaß beim fertigstellen.

Hab auch noch ein Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


----------



## Memphys (11. März 2013)

Meine Tekkit-Lite-Welt... mittlerweile ist neben dem 64x64-Quarry ein weiterer schon markiert weil der erste, kleinere Quarry bald durch ist. Danach werd ich mal schauen ob ich mich nicht in den Nether verlege. Da gibts die netten Erze die 4 Barren pro Stück ergeben und Dias bis auf Ebene 30 oder so 

Die Engines sind übrigens Magmatic Engines... nette Teile, mehr Energie-Output als Combustion-Engine (zumindest mit Lava betrieben) und explodieren nicht.


----------



## Sharidan (11. März 2013)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder auch von mir.

Low FPS hin oder her, aber der Sonic Shader Mod ist einfach nur ein Traum ....

Die Felder sind im übrigen komplett neu, hier gibts auch Bilder wie es vorher ausgesehen hat....


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2013)

So, will wegen 1.5 mit nem Kumpel direkt mal ein "extrem komfortables Haus" bauen.
Der Boden ist halbfertig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch schon mit dem Daylightsensor rumprobiert, und versucht die Schaltung zu verstecken, hat auch ganz gut geklappt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit den Trichtern hab ich selbstverständlich auch schon ein kleines Lager errichtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mal sehen, ob ich nochmal Bock auf Survival hab..


----------



## klaus-trofobe (16. März 2013)

da noch 2 pics von meiner cooked beef farm xD sehr effizient  
bin im mom wieder faul bzw habe nicht viel zeit zum zocken :'( 

mfg


----------



## klaus-trofobe (24. März 2013)

bin fertig geworden, mit dem ersten untergeschoss 

nun ist untergeschoss 2 an der reihe 

hoffe euch gefällts, mir schon ^^ 

hat jemand ne idee was ich im 4ten eingang bauen könnte, er ist leer und ohne nutzen ^^ dachte an eine farm ... 

das ende habe ich auch gefunden, den drachen gekillt und ne enderfarm gebaut bisher ohne screenshots

- ist auch nur für pearls


----------



## Sight (29. März 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar Bilder auch von mir.
> 
> Low FPS hin oder her, aber der Sonic Shader Mod ist einfach nur ein Traum ....
> 
> Die Felder sind im übrigen komplett neu, hier gibts auch Bilder wie es vorher ausgesehen hat....


 
Gibts den Shader Mod auch für die 1.5.1 Version?

EDIT: und was hast du für ein Texturen Pack am laufen?


----------



## Diavolos (29. März 2013)

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist beinahe abgeschlossen.

Von den ersten Versuchen auf meiner Testwelt, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis zum bau auf unserem Server.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das fertige Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt nur noch der Innenausbau


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. März 2013)

Coole Burg.

@klaus-trofobe:Sieht sehr Gut aus dein Untergeschoss.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hab mal ein Neues HD-Texturpaket ausprobiert.

Modern HD Texture Pack for Minecraft 1.5.1/1.5/1.4.7 | 9Minecraft | Minecraft Downloads



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal damit eine Hütte gebaut^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Shadermod kann man ganz gut den MC-Versions-changer benutzen.

Unter dem Video ist der Download.

[Tutorial] MinecraftVersionChanger 3.2/Versionen ändern+Backups erstellen+Mods installieren - YouTube

Dann baut mal fleissig weiter und veröffentlicht Eure Bilder 

*500. Post im Thread . THX all for Posting.
*


----------



## Diavolos (2. April 2013)

Damit es immer mehr werden,

ein Bahnhof zur Verbindung späterer Themenwelten auf unserem Server




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inklusive U-Bahn Station




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2013)

Sieht ja toll aus euer Bahnhof.
Ist das ein öffentlicher Server ??
Alibibild (weil`s so Nett ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (2. April 2013)

Danke 

Noch ist der Server nicht öffentlich, wird es aber noch werden wenn wir alles vorbereitet haben.
Noch fehlen ein paar Themenwelten, Plugins und Regeln.
Das wird unser Minecraft Community-Server, ein Teamspeak Server ist auch vorhanden.
Ich werde mal Rücksprache mit unserer Clan-Leitung halten dann poste ich hier wenn es soweit ist die IP vom Server und wenn gewünscht auch von unserem Ts.

Update der Burg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2013)

Meine Werke  klein aber fein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (4. April 2013)

yoyoyo was geeht hier denn ^^!!

derbe burg ! ! ! ^^ 

habe auch 3 4 5 bilder  das ende ist dran !

habe eine untergrund wheatfarm gemacht ... brauch ja welches für die cow farm ) )

und ein Bild bei nacht und von außen xD hope u guys like it!


----------



## Diavolos (5. April 2013)

Ich loggte mich gerade auf dem Server ein und erblickte das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ahne schon was auf mich zu kommen wird, ich muss einen Flughafen bauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2013)

Hi Minecrafter 
Hatte eigentlich nie vor eine fliegende Insel zu bauen.(zu Irreal)
Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit das Märchen "Hans und die Bohnenranke" gesehen hatte,
dachte ich mir ,das dies eine Gute Idee für Minecraft ist.
Aus der Welt der Riesen sind drei fliegende Inseln übriggeblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit SEUS-Shader kommen Zeitweise echt Schöne Lichtstimmungen auf.
Allerdings finde ich das Wasser zu durchsichtig.

Das ganze kann auch in einem Video bewundert werden



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIWlTZswyyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der Videobeschreibung ist auch der Download der Map.

MFG


----------



## eRaTitan (12. Mai 2013)

Ich lass mich mal wieder blicken 

Mein Ein mann Projekt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Mai 2013)

Eine kleine Welt auf meinem Server mit nem Freund.

Zuerst mal ein Überblick aus 2 Perpektiven:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Häuser kann man über die "SkyBridge", eine Minecartverbindung und mit Booten erreichen, so kommen wir immer schnell vom einen zum Anderen.

Sein Haus von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick von meinem Fenster aus auf sein Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hühnerstall:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Farm, im Hintergrund noch Melonen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Epische Amboss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Moment überlegen wir wo der Zaubertisch hinkommen soll.
Demnächst kommt auch noch eine Kartoffel- und Karottenfarm.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht gebaut.Macht eh am meisten Spaß mit nem Kumpel im Survival.

@Diggah:Ein paar mehr Bilder mit Erklärung ,würden den Sinn besser hervorheben.
Sieht ja spektakulär aus,bloß wozu ist das ???

Hab auch noch mal im Survival...(im kreativ bau ich auf der Map mit den Inseln noch Salomos Tempel,das meiste Steht schon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mit dem Seet meines Geburtsdatums zwischen drei Vegetations-Zonen gekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Haus ist noch nicht eingerichtet.Hab im Keller kleine Mine mit Weizen und Zuckerrohrplantage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minecraft never dies .
MFG
PS.:Im Mom Baustop,zocke wieder Skyrim^^.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal was aus dem Server: 
Sind einige Bilder von dem Bau eines ziemlich großen Berges, auf dem jetzt die Felder für Kartoffeln und Karotten sind.
Eine Seite ist frei, damit man in den Berg hinein sehen kann, mal sehen ob da noch was hinkommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

So, haben jetzt auch ein Strandhaus in dem der ganze Sand gelagert werden soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gefallen euch die Panoramafenster?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Weg wird noch gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang findet noch ein komisches Lichtspiel in der Dachstube.
Wie kann ich das aus dem Anhang noch in den Post einfügen?


----------



## Schrottler (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hau auch nommal 5 Bilder raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (10. Juli 2013)

bin wieder da mit neuen bildern und einer neuen erkenntnis  ich baue im survival nie wieder große sachen  habe eine iron golem farm gebaut und falls jemand kennt docm77's baum schale nachgebaut ^^ sieh selbst !  

mit dem ganzen eisen werde ich jetzt viele automatische farmen bauen ^^ und hoffentlich nicht am redstone verrecken


----------



## klaus-trofobe (14. Juli 2013)

schade wie wenig hier los ist ^^ 

sollte mehr sein snid echt gute bilder hier!! gerade von killerpfote großes lob!

hab wieder bisschen gebaut ein schienensystem für meine welt u-bahn sozusagen mit 6 haltestellen die alle über eine erreichbar sind aber fummel da noch bisschen rum  

vielleicht finde ich ja mal ein witch-hut dann könnte ich eine schöne lange strecke auf der oberwelt bauen aber das wird wohl so schnell nich passieren das eins vom himmel fällt 

und mein derzeitiger eisenbestand durch die golem farm  

hab aber mindestens genau soviele rosen ;P

wie ihr seht überall baustelle aber das ändert sich noch^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2013)

Bei Bild 2 runter fahren ist aber bestimmt nicht angenehm 
Sehen aber sehr interessant aus deine Schienen da 
Gibts auch Bilder von der Golem Farm?


----------



## klaus-trofobe (14. Juli 2013)

mooin moin 

klar hab welche für dich gemacht ^^ 

den golem konnt ich nich besser einfangen die fliegen einfach zu schnell für meine reaktion 

kann dir die welt zum download geben dann kannst ja mal testfahrt dort runter machen und dir die farm genauer ansehen ^^

btw das eisen und die rosen werden automatisch in mein lager geleitet mit hoppern


----------



## N00bler (14. Juli 2013)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere ein viel zu großes Bauwerk
> Ist zwar mit WorldEdit gemacht, aber ich habe das Erschaffen bei Minecraft viel lieber als das Schaffen  (fertig ist es aber noch nicht - Die Beleuchtung und Inneneinrichtung fehlt)
> 
> 
> ...



Cool ein Block.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2013)

klaus-trofobe schrieb:


> mooin moin
> 
> klar hab welche für dich gemacht ^^
> 
> ...


 
Sieht echt cool aus 
Ich hätte für sowas nicht die Geduld 
Musst mir die Welt nicht geben, habe einen guten Eindruck bekommen, nur eine Frage hab ich noch: Wie hast du die Dorfbewohner gefangen?


----------



## klaus-trofobe (14. Juli 2013)

das war ein kampf hahaha mit einem minecart 1000 blocks entfernt als ich sie da hatte haben sie sich vermehrt  2 brauch man im endeffekt aber,

ich hatte nur 1 stack schienen und musste sie immer wieder entfernen und neu hinsetzen hat mich viel mühe gekostet und geduld

muss man wirklich haben für survival aber wenn man fertig wird weiß man wofür man so lange gewartet hat 

ausserdem werden die sachen die man baut ästhetischer 

meiner erfahrung nach weil man sich auch mehr zeit lässt (muss) 

außerdem behält man den spaß am spiel länger weil man nich schon nach 2 minuten alles gebaut hat


----------



## Schrottler (20. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein Nachbau der "USS Dedalus" aus Stargate 
Is noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es wird. Später soll auch noch der Innenraum komplett ausgestattet werden.

Als Vorlage hab ich:
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs20/f/2007/265/a/2/Stargate_Daedalus_Final_by_Mallacore.jpg
und 
Dateiaedalus.jpg
verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (24. Juli 2013)

update:


----------



## Schrottler (25. Juli 2013)

Der Baum ist ja mal richtig nice O.O
Is da auch was drinne, oder ist dat einfach nur nen Baum?


----------



## klaus-trofobe (26. Juli 2013)

also der baum hat an sich den nutzen eine sehr hässliche iron golem farm zu verdecken  

noch ist er von innen hohl........... habe auch noch viel arbeit mit dem aüßeren zu tun, bevor ich mich ans innere wagen kann 

aber mal schauen


----------



## klaus-trofobe (30. Juli 2013)

hab wieder geklotzt jetzt hab ich ne schicke untergrund wheat farm mit öffnung.

will noch eine cooked beef farm in die rechte rechte öffnung bauen (bild2) , die wheat farm war eh nur für die cows 

und ein foto von meiner endermen xp farm


----------



## Schrottler (31. Juli 2013)

Nochmal nen sehr geiles Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (1. August 2013)

Schrottler schrieb:


> Nochmal nen sehr geiles Bild
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
schick lieber mal bilder von deiner deadalus


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. August 2013)

Da ich im mom Minecraft baustop (wegen Gnomoria http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread.html) habe ,aber mein Letztes Bauwerk soweit fertig ist ,wollte ich euch doch mal die Bilder zeigen.

Der Tempel Salomo:
Das hab ich (und teilweise mein Sohn) nach Bildern aus dem I-Net nachgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worldedit hab ich haubtsächlich zum Planieren benutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist schon ganz schön Groß der Tempel Salomos,auch wenn ich warscheinlich nicht Masstabsgetreu gebaut habe.
Trotzdem schon eine beeindruckende Größe.
Hoffe das ich nicht zu viele Bilder gepostet habe.

MFg


----------



## LOGIC (23. August 2013)

Dein Tempel sieht echt klasse aus!  

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist ein Herrenhaus aus dem 18.-19 Jahrhundert. Jedoch habe ich eine für *mich* neue Bausweiße entdeckt wo zwischen Decke eine Blockebene frei bleibt, wegen Lampen und redstone und dann erst darüber die Bodenebene kommt. So ist die Decke nicht das selbe Material wie der Boden darüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2013)

Kannste auch schicke Muster reinmachen.

Ich glaub nicht das ich das fertig bekomme,mal sehen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Venedig)


----------



## Schrottler (24. August 2013)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So ist die Decke nicht das selbe Material wie der Boden darüber.


Genauso machen wir das bei uns aufem Server auch


----------



## LOGIC (2. September 2013)

Schrottler schrieb:


> Genauso machen wir das bei uns aufem Server auch


 
Ich habs bei nem kleinen Wohnhaus total übertrieben, wo selbst die wände doppelt sind und so die Außenwand nicht gleich die Innenwand ist  Aber das nimmt zu viel Platz weg.

So kleines Update von dem Herrenhaus bzw. inzwischen Villa  (Man kann es so oder so sehen)

*Die Außenseite*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Eingang* (1. Standard, 2. Custom Texture Pack)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eins der zahlreichen Zimmer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Keller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: *Echt blöd wenn man sein Bauwerk mit so vielen Details baut und die dann durch ein Texture Pack verloren gehen  Die Schönen decken die ich mit Quarz steinen verziert habe sind jetzt total hässlich.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. September 2013)

Sehr schön geworden,vor allem Innen. 
Ich komme so seltend dazu Häuser Richtig Einzurichten ,echt Gut gemacht.

Allerdings Passt das Modern -TP (welches an sich cool ist ) nicht zu dem Herrenhaus.
Alibibild:(Markusplatz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. September 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder süchtig 
Haben auf nem Server die Idee gehabt alle Sachen in einen Berg zu bauen.
Sonderlich weit sind wir noch nicht, aber ein paar Sachen sind schon fertig:

Das Anwesen auf dem Berg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Lager von außen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lager von Innen, die Kisten werden noch verteilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farm von Innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farm von außen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht die 2. Farm momentan aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasseraufzug in den Berg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die jetztige Unterkunft ist ein umgebautes Hexenhaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im Survival gebaut.
Könnt gerne euer Feedback da lassen 
Also wie ihr die Idee findet mit dem Sachen im Berg.
Und wie macht ihr es, dass das Bild direkt in Vollgröße angezeigt wird?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. September 2013)

Gnomoriaschaden??Alles in den Berg ??

Im Survival-Modus baue ich immer alles in den Berg.(Basis ,Weizen,Bett u.s.w.)

Ist auch Sicherer so wegen den Monstern .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. September 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, hier mal ein paar Bilder des Amplified-Worldgenerator.


----------



## Memphys (7. September 2013)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, hier mal ein paar Bilder des Amplified-Worldgenerator.


 
Ist das der 1.7-Worldgenerator? Oder was meinst du mit Amplified?


----------



## i3810jaz (7. September 2013)

Ja, das ist ein neuer Modus in dem Worldgenerator der 13w36b 
Ob der (so) in der 1.7 ist, kann man ja noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Memphys (7. September 2013)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein neuer Modus in dem Worldgenerator der 13w36b
> Ob der (so) in der 1.7 ist, kann man ja noch nicht sagen.


 
Geil, gefällt mir gut... hast du schon weitergespielt und kannst was zur Cave-Gen sagen? Immernoch so übertrieben wie die ganze Zeit zuvor? Es gibt ja atm eigentlich nur "die Höhle" und nicht mehrere Höhlen...


----------



## i3810jaz (8. September 2013)

Ich war noch nicht so lange im Untergrund, was ich aber sagen kann: es gibt auch kleinere Höhlen. Vor allem diese, die direkt betreten werden können. Tief unten ist es aber soweit ich das einschätzen kann ähnlich geblieben.


----------



## i3810jaz (20. September 2013)

Wieder mal was aus aktuellem Anlass: Die Bilder der Shader des aktuellen Snapshots.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2cayfw0sg9av3uo/u7QKQWs9Ba  (Sind meiner Meinung zu viele Bilder um sie direkt in den Post einzubinden)

Und das der Post nicht so leer wirkt, ein Bild des Shader-Mods für die 1.6.2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab hier schon lange nicht mehr reingesehen, aber vor allem das "Venedig" gefällt mir sehr gut.

Anbei noch ein kleines Gebäude aus letzer Produktion:

*"Der Fuchsbau"* oder auf Englisch "The Burrow":

Als Vorlagen dienten für die äußerliche Ausstattung eine originale Außen-Skizze des Gebäudes und Filmausschnitte. Bei der Innenausstattung habe ich aber meine Phantasie benutzt, da es mit den Minecraftproportionen schwierig ist, alles reinzuquetschen. Aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden  (Was ja für jeden selbst das wichtigste sein sollte )

Bilder: 
Außenansichten, Küche (hinten Wohnzimmer), Essplatz mit Treppenaufgang, Treppenhaus
Arthur und Molly (rot + hellblauer Teppich), Flur mit Leiter zum Dachboden, Rons Zimmer (orange), Fred und George (hellblau), Ginny (rosa)


----------



## loop (3. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber es ist mir nur erlaubt 15 Bilder pro Antwort hinzuzufügen.
Anbei noch kurz eine einfache Risszeichnung zum Fuchsbau, damit man sich das vielleicht etwas besser vorstellen kann.

Bilder: Bauplan und Bills Zimmer (Blauer Teppich)


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Screenshots meiner Welt


----------



## delpiero223 (30. Dezember 2013)

*Thread wieder ausgrab*

Hatte gerade mit einem Kumpel spontan Lust auf Minecraft. Bisher stehen: Farm (Wohnhaus, Pferdestall mit Turm), Lagerhaus (Großteil unterirdisch), Hütte auf dem Berg und vor allem ein Bahnhof


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2013)

Minecraft Lebt !!

Mein Sohn und ich versuchen uns ,über Lan ,an Skyblock.

Sehr empfehlenswert ,Skyblock 1.7.4 Survival Minecraft 1.7.4 | MinecraftSky | Download Minecraft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mal ein Bild^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2014)

Minecraft Lebt!!!!

Mein Sohn und ich spielen jetz auf einem Deutschen Server Minecraft.
So Richtig Craften usw.

Ich habe zuerst ganz umsonst ein Grundstück auf dem Spawn-area bekommen.
Dort hab ich mal ein Hüttchen gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Rechte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man ,ausser am Spawn-Grundstück,Essen muß,zb. in der Farmwelt, habe ich erstmal die Basics sichergestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als die Hütte im Groben stand,fanden wir heraus ,wie man weitere Grunstücke kauft.
Alles läuft Automatisch zb. gebe ich auf einem Freien Grundstück /land kaufen ein ,schon gehört es mir (wenn ich genug Geld habe).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Server hat so einige Plugins: Iconomy,Kbank,MCMMO,Itime,Warps+Home,Plukad
Der Server hat keine Whitelist,man kann sofort beginnen.(Regeln sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal Durchlesen um Ärger zu vermeiden)

Also ich Mine, baue und Scheffel Geld um weitere Grundstücke zu Kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Turm ist höher als die Max Bauhöhe von 128 auf dem Server.Weiter Bauhöhe muss man kaufen.
Wer mal wieder auf nem Server spielen will kann ich diesen nur Empfehlen.
So keine Zeit mehr ich muss weiterbauen .
PS.:Für Redstone-Craks automatische Farmen,Taktgeneratoren und alles was die Leistung des Servers in den Abgrund Reißt,ist nicht erlaubt.(3 Server mit je 300Plätzen)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Januar 2014)

Hi spielt keiner mehr........????

Auf dem Letzen Bild sieht man einen See.Den haben wir mittlerweile untergraben(Survivel Modus).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich einen Garten geplant......mal sehen wie es wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer noch Baut... Bilder Posten!!!


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Januar 2014)

Ihr gebt euch ja richtig Mühe! 
Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall.
Spiele momentan aber nur Starcraft.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Februar 2014)

Ja wenn es einen wieder Packt...
Auf dem Server macht das aber auch Spaß.(Ist keine Werbung,er ist sowieso immer zu voll)

Wir haben noch ein bischen weiter Gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen kleiner Drache ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöd das es gerade Geregnet hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Gewächshaus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Erstes Haus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man alles Craften muss dauert es was länger ,bis was fertig wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin noch an den Bücherregalen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir kaufen immer fleißig Grundstücke und es wird immer Grösser .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man das Lesen??
(So heißt der Server(keine Werbung.....))
Los Bauen und Posten!!!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Februar 2014)

Und Weiter gehts ^^.
Land kaufen Bauen ,man macht Spaß. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardwaredoc(Ice Cube(Account vom Bruder )) war künstlerisch Tätig.

Das ging nicht ohne einiger Tode ab .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab anstatt eines Eckturms schließlich eine Schmiede hinbekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe euch gefällts auch ^^.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Februar 2014)

Ultra geil! 
Besonders der Baustil des letzten Bildes gefällt mir.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2014)

Danke 1000Foxi.
Scheinbar bist du der Einzige bei PCGH,der sich noch für Minecraft interessiert.
Das hab ich in Min. 3Tagen gebaut Wolle Farmen und Kaufen,Bauen.
Ein hastiges Bild gerade erst Fertig geworden     .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist unser Clan-Tag bei BO 2.

Die "7" ist die Zahl der Volkommenheit (Die Zahl Gottes). 777 ist als Kontrast zur 666 der Satanisten usw. gemeint.
Es gibt dazu keinen Geschichtlichen ,oder Literarischen Hintergrund.


----------



## Panagianus (8. Februar 2014)

Killerpforte welches Texturepack ist das?


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Februar 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Danke 1000Foxi.
> Scheinbar bist du der Einzigste bei PCGH,der sich noch für Minecraft interessiert.
> Das hab ich in Min. 3Tagen gebaut Wolle Farmen und Kaufen,Bauen.
> Ein hastiges Bild gerade erst Fertig geworden     .
> ...


 
Es heißt "der einzige"  
Aber die 777 find ich auch schön, war bestimmt blöd die alle gleich zu bauen, oder?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Februar 2014)

@Panagianus das ist Flow HD :http://resourcepack.net/flows-hd-resource-pack/
Das gefällt mir weil es schön Modern ist.(Misa hat mittlerweile Grottiges Wasser)
@1000Foxi,jetzt weiß ich auch warum das Rechtschreib-Prog. gemeckert hat.
Verbessert .
War übrigens eine Nervige Zählerei .Und nicht abschmieren .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müssen wir/ich die Umgebung noch gestalten  und Land kaufen  .
Updates veröffentliche ich bestimmt hier.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der Verbindungstunnel von meinem Strandhaus (Erstes Haus)zu den 777èn.

Weil wir so weit weg von unseren Weizenfarmen(wachsen nicht weiter)sind,mussten wir neue Felder anlegen.
Ich hab dann mal ne Halbautomatische gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit ist die Grundversorgung wieder gesichert.
(Das Glas vereinfacht das Sähen,hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen)

So jetzt muss ich Weiterbauen und Land kaufen  .


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2014)

Kuhl. 
Ich hab erst einmal ne halbautomatische gebaut. 
Fand die aber in meinem Minimaßstab schon cool.


----------



## HR3508 (14. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Welt. Nichts besonderes aber mit viel Liebe erbaut.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Februar 2014)

Hast du echt Gut gemacht .
Der Turm in der Mitte gefällt mir am besten.
Stehe nicht so auf Cobble,aber sonnst .
Wir haben mal unter den 777 weiter ausgebaut usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Überlebensmodus dauert alles soooo lange .
das Land kaufen auch ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist schon ganz schön Gross,jetzt müssen wir noch Zimmer abtrennen und Einricht ...mal sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte ist ein Lichthof mit Teich,innen ein Brunnen.
Ist noch nicht komplett fertig.
Fehlt noch Deko.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter ist ein Lager.
Der Oberirdische Verbindungsweg hat einen Gartenweg mit Brunnen erhalten .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es wieder neue Bilder gibt Melde ich mich wieder .

So muss noch flott Weiter bauen und Land kaufen  .
Ps.: Für das Farmen,Minen usw. erhält man Skill Punkte.
Ab ca. Grabe levl. 280 droppen manchmal Diamanten aus der Erde ,oder Sand .


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Februar 2014)

Du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit. 
Da bekomme ich ja glatt Lust auf Minecraft. 
Muss eh nen Singleplayer Titel suchen, bald steht der Titanfall Download an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit.
> Da bekomme ich ja glatt Lust auf Minecraft.
> Muss eh nen Singleplayer Titel suchen, bald steht der Titanfall Download an.


 

Wenn ich was mache dann Richtig (So bleibt der Fernseher für meine Frau frei )
Im Singelplayer macht doch Minecraft keinen Richtigen Spaß.
Bist du bei der Titanfall Beta dabei ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Februar 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wenn ich was mache dann Richtig (So bleibt der Fernseher für meine Frau frei )
> Im Singelplayer macht doch Minecraft keinen Richtigen Spaß.
> Bist du bei der Titanfall Beta dabei ??
> 
> ...


 
Die ist ab heute open, wenn man sich registriert hat. 
Also ich bin so ein Minecraft Singleplayer Typ. 
Spiele eben gerne allein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2014)

Haben wieder Fleißig gebaut.

Poste bald ein Paar mehr.(schon spät ,Müde)

Als erstes eine Impression von dem Unterwasser Garten .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als zweites Unser Neuer Leuchtturm.
Bei dem hab ich zum ersten mal den Neuen Tageslichtsensor ausprobiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottler (24. Februar 2014)

Hab auch noch zwei Screens von unserem MC Server.
Hoffe die gefallen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memphys (24. Februar 2014)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ôO

Welche Shader sind das? Sonic Ether? Und wurden die endlich mal auch offiziell geupdated? Die letzten Male wo ich geguckt hab waren die immernoch auf 1.5 oder so.


----------



## Schrottler (24. Februar 2014)

Japp, Sonic Ether ^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (26. Februar 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> ôO
> 
> Welche Shader sind das? Sonic Ether? Und wurden die endlich mal auch offiziell geupdated? Die letzten Male wo ich geguckt hab waren die immernoch auf 1.5 oder so.



Jap sonic Either 10.1 Previev. Mit den wolken ruckelts wie sau. Stellt man die aber aus ist es Ruckelfrei und sieht hammer aus.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. März 2014)

Melde mich hier auch mal wieder mit ein paar Screens zurück.
Als Shader wurde [1.6.4-1.7.2] Sildur's shaders [PC/MAC/INTEL] - Minecraft Forum verwendet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2014)

Gibt's das Haus auch von innen zu sehen?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. März 2014)

Noch nicht. Ich habe aber schon weiter gearbeitet.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. März 2014)

Ahh,endlich wieder Bilder (ist ja kein Diskusions-Thread)

@i3810jaz Was du baust sieht echt cool aus.Ganz besonders mit dem Shader.
Hab bis jetzt noch nicht geschaft Seus zu Instalieren.

Dafür hab ich meine Weizenfarm noch mal Umgebaut,halt der Klassiker,aber Effektiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach brauchte ich Richtig viel Platz .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für meine Süsse "kleine" .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lara Croft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie ist 64 Blöcke Gross geworden (währen in echt ca.54m )

In diesem Falle gefällt mir Persönlich das Default TP besser als Flow`s HD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@1000 Foxi,bin auf deine Bilder gespannt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. März 2014)

PS.: Ich bin beim Bauen nur einmal Gestorben   .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt blöd wegen den Experience .


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. März 2014)

@Pfote, das dauert noch ein bisschen, aber am WE werde ich wohl ne Menge spielen.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. März 2014)

@Pfote, coole Pixel-Arbeit und das noch im Survival, bin beeindruckt. Derzeit bin ich aus Zeit und Motivationsgründen nur im Creative unterwegs. Hier noch ein kleines Alibibild, ich hoffe es gefällt:


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gibt's wohl immernoch. 
Bin gerade am bauen. 
Gebe mal einen Tipp: Ich baue mit der Natur und nicht in die Natur.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. März 2014)

Jo ist ein Chunkfehler.
Ich will auch immer mit der Natur bauen ,bis ich alles Umgegraben habe .

Erde Untertan machen ^^.
Der Betreiber von Kadcon hat so einige Plugins geschrieben,dabei hat er einige Programierfehler im Minecraftcode entdeckt.
Auf nachfrage ob er die Fehler beheben dürfe wurde ihm gesagt :"wenn er den Fehler beheben würde, Funktioniert der Code an anderer Stelle nicht mehr."Z.b.würden Pistons nicht mehr Funktionieren (reines Beispiel).
Das fand ich sehr intressant.Und das Notch wenn er Mincraft Heute machen würde vieles anders machen würde.
Hab im Überlebensmodus noch das Entdeckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind seit Pferdeupdate Dabei .

Viel Spaß beim Bauen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2014)

Werde wohl die Tage sehr viel spielen, muss 50GB Titanfall mit ner 3k Leitung saugen. -.-
Naja, der Umriss von einem Raum ist schon fertig.


----------



## MR.Chaos (13. März 2014)

sehen nicht schlecht aus eure bilder  aber gibts schon nen ordentlichen shader mod für 1.7.5 ?
oder muss ich wider *downgraden* ? wollt wider effectiv zocken^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2014)

Also ich Spiel auf 1.6.2, hab vorher aber die Welt weitestgehend mit 1.7 generiert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2014)

Ich möchte auch mal langsam wieder Seus mit Watershader instalieren ,wie gesagt hab ich noch nicht geschafft.
Wenn einer Gute Anleitung mit Links zum Downloaden hat Bitte hier :  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/200855-how-minecraft-verschoenern-beta.html

veröffentlichen.

Das ist nämlich der Bilder-Thread .

Höhlenspinnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. März 2014)

Mal ein paar Screens von meinen Shadern  Sieht echt megageil aus, find ich zumindest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist mit den ganz neuen Shadern der 1.7.2 aufgenommen, die noch im Entwicklungsstadium sind.
Shader


----------



## iPringles (3. April 2014)

*Casino di Sanremo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mehr Bilder von dem Casino Klick mich
mfg iPringles


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. April 2014)

Ist das auf nem 1.7.2 Server? Wenn ja, könnte ich ein paar Bilder mit Shadern machen


----------



## iPringles (4. April 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ist das auf nem 1.7.2 Server? Wenn ja, könnte ich ein paar Bilder mit Shadern machen


 
ja, IP: enw-server.de


----------



## iPringles (8. April 2014)

Ich zeige euch mal ein paar Bilder, die ich auf enw-server.de gemacht habe (Forum: ENW • Foren-Übersicht )
Meine Chest's von außen.
Ein Pringles Logo
Mein Casino
der Kronleuchter in meinem Casino
Meinen Skin im Regen
Benny beim Angeln
und jemanden der Skyblock spielt.

mfg iPringles


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. April 2014)

Hi all,Schöne Bilder.
Vor allem die Shaderbilder sehen Scharf aus.Gibt es den auch für 1.7.5 ??

@i Pringles: Ich hoffe das dein Casino noch im Bau ist.
Rechts und links sind auf dem Bild nämlich noch Fenster zu sehen,die ich bei deinem Bauwerk vermisse .
Ansonnsten schönes Projekt ,Gut umgesetzt. 
Bilder Thread :Bild 

Meine Tochter (Pfötchen bei PCGH)  und ich beim Farmen(auf Kadcon(Ich bin nicht zu sehen  ))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



And the best Girl Friends .


----------



## iPringles (8. April 2014)

Ich bin ja noch nicht fertig. wenn man genau hinschaut schwebt das Casino sogar noch!
Und ja, mit MC Patsher kannst du den Mod auch in 1.7.5 machen


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. April 2014)

Da hat ja noch jemand die neusten Shader  Sieht echt super aus. Aber was das allergeilste an dem Shader ist, sind die Wolekn! Die sind so realistisch und geil...


----------



## iPringles (9. April 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Da hat ja noch jemand die neusten Shader  Sieht echt super aus. Aber was das allergeilste an dem Shader ist, sind die Wolekn! Die sind so realistisch und geil...


 
ja, aber die Sonne geht durch jeden Block durch^^ das nervt, aber ansonsten Top!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. April 2014)

Das stimmt. ich hoffe, dass das bald endlich gefixxt wird, genau wie die Inkompatibilität von OptiFine + Shader


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. April 2014)

Für alle die es Interessiert Braurezepte aus der Wiki:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. April 2014)

Wir haben auf dem Server einen Bahnhof gebaut.Der sollte öffentlich befahrbar sein.
Schwierigkeit :Niemand konnte Minecart`s auf die Schienen setzen außer wir ^^.
Nach einigem Knobeln und Tip`s aus dem Kadkon-Forum,haben wir das Problem gelöst .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cart wird in den Trichter geworfen nach ca. 10 sek. ist es im Dispenser(ist so auf dem Server eingestellt ,das Trichter so lange brauchen )
Nach dem Drücken des Button wird das Cart auf die Schiene geworfen.Jetzt kann jeder normal einsteigen und losfahren.
Für das zerstören des Cart`s muß ein Kaktus herhalten .(Pusch button legt weiche um)
Funktioniert Wunderbar .

Bin weiter Einen Zähler am Bauen der die Runden Zählt .Drei Stellen ohne Pistons ,da der Server manchmal extrem laggt.
Bilder kommen dann noch .


----------



## LastChaosTyp (29. April 2014)

Bei dem Count kann ich helfen, kenne mich sehr gut mt Redstone aus. Falls Hilfe benötigt wird, schreib mir ne PN


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Mai 2014)

@Last ChaosTyp:danke für dein Angebot,im mom komme ich noch selber zurecht.
Bilder werden auf jeden Fall veröffentlicht wenn er fertig ist.(hab jetzt endlich ca.31000 Blöcke entfernt^^)

Hab Heute endlich SEUS -Shader wieder installiert  .

Ein Paar impressionen von unseren Grundstück auf Kadcon .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Default mit SEUS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Misa TP mit Seus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Nacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss der Lichthof unter den 777.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkt dran: immer fleißig Bilder Posten .


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Mai 2014)

Will mehrere  geben, geht aber leider nicht. =(


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Mai 2014)

THX 1000 Foxi.

Der Shader ist schon echt Super Gut .
noch zwei impressionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo MC-ler,
Ich hab mal gestern in der MC-Wiki etwas über Pferde nachlesen wollen.
Dabei hab ich entdeckt,das es noch zwei weitere gibt .
Sie sind zwar nicht Normal im Spiel ,aber den noch in den Dateien von MC verborgen.

Das Zombi Pferd und das Skelett Pferd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pferde sind in zwei versionen vorhanden.
Reitbar oder nicht.

Erschaffen kann man sie selber ,im Singelplayer mit Cheats an ,in der Befehlszeile (T).
Entsprechenden Code aus der Wiki rauskopieren und mit Strg+V ein fügen .
Viel Spass.

Pferd

MFG


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. Mai 2014)

Da ich selber ein bissel gemoddez habe, weiß ich, dass es noch so einige versteckte Features gab, die damals noch nicht im Spiel waren  So konnte man schonimmet vorraussagen, was wohl bald kommen könnte


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2014)

Mit Bild wäre dein Post Perfekt geworden,da hier der Bilderthread ist .

Gibt es noch weitere versteckte Sachen ,die noch nicht so Bekannt sind ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (8. Mai 2014)

Da ich seit den Resourcepacks nicht mehr modde, kann ich auch nicht mehr dazu sagen. Google einfach mal nach "hidden features in minecraft 1.7.9" oder so


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch mal Angefangen  und dabei ist das hier Raus gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Mai 2014)

Shader sind schon was feines


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. Mai 2014)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Shader sind schon was feines



Da haste ja sowas von recht


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2014)

Gibt's ne Möglichkeit Shader unter 1.7.9 zu nutzen? 
Will nicht im Main Thread Posten wegen doppelpost..


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Mai 2014)

Weiß ich leider nicht??

Aber Jungs wo sind eure Bilder ??
Das ist ein Bilderthreat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2014)

Hier sind meine Bilder, hab einen Baum gebaut 
Bald kommt neues aus der Welt (vermutlich noch heute Abend)!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (24. Mai 2014)

AliBildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutze MC 1.7.5 samt OptiFine_1.7.5_HD_U_D1, ShadersMod-v2.3.15mc1.7.5-installer+SEUS-v10.1-Ultra-DOF und dem Resourcepack ChromaHills-128xSEUS1.0.8. Habe oft das Problem, dass das Wasser an vielen Stellen nicht dargestellt wird. Jmd. ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend hat es leider nicht mehr geklappt, dafür heute etwas mehr  

Hier ein Überblick vom bisherigen "Hobbit"-Dorf, momentan sind es 3 Wohnungen, wir wollen auf 8 oder so hochgehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Wohnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Seestadt, zu der viele Händler ihre Waren bringen und dann mit dem dort viel vorhandenen Handelsgeschehen Profit machen wollen! 
Ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig, es fehlen noch 2-3 Häuser und die gesamte Inneneinrichtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist jemand der seine Ware zum Beispiel an die Seestadt verkauft, ein Holzfäller mitsamt seiner Werkstatt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der gefährliche Bergpass, an dem es früher mal eine etwas komfortablere Brücke gab, die nun aber leider eingestürzt ist .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist ein Altar am Wegesrand in den hohen Bergen (deswegen das Eis), dort können Wanderer beten, dass Gott ihnen den Weg beschützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Mai 2014)

Ein paar mehr Bilder


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Mai 2014)

sintor, hast da ne echt geile Map


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Mai 2014)

Danke. Ich baue seit 2012 mit Unterbrechungen an der Map


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juni 2014)

Hi ,Ho, MC`ler ,

Kurzes eingeschobenes Projekt(Überlebensmodus ,Kadcon -Server).

Ist mir vor drei Tagen auf dem Stillsten Örtchen eingefallen.

Noch nicht ganz fertig,drei Blöcke unter max . Bauhöhe .
Doppelturm mit zwei Brücken :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder kommen wenn es fertig ist .


----------



## LastChaosTyp (2. Juni 2014)

Sieht echt geil aus. Bau doch diese Türme als Ecken und dazwischen baust du dann Mauern im selben Stil. In der dann entstandenen Festung könnte man ne moderne Stadt oder sowas in die Richtung bauen  Ist aber ohne WorldEdit ein Haufen an Arbeit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Juni 2014)

THX 1000Foxi,Last Caos.
Umbauen werde ich das nicht mehr ,zu Krass.
Hab Gestern noch ein Paar Bilder mit Shader gemacht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Neu gestaltete Eingangsbereich der Doppeltürme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte auch mal ein Gewächshaus gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss immer noch den Turm und den Zähler fertig bauen (spiel immer noch BO 2)das dauert alles so lange.

MC lebt .


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Juni 2014)

Wie kannst du so viel spielen?
Das geht doch nicht.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (5. Juni 2014)

Sieht richtig geil aus! Haste für die Türme nach oben hin WorldEdit benutzt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Juni 2014)

Danke.

Solche Tools sind auf Kadcon verboten,genauso wie X-Ray usw. .
Deswegen ,alles von Hand Gefarmt (für Wolle gibt es eine Bunte Wolle Farm )
und gebaut.

Ich liebe den Shader so .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal von Oben nach unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sichtweite ,ist zwecks Performance des Servers (bis zu 200 Spieler),Künstlich begrentzt.
Das kann man in über 200 Blöcken höhe Gut sehen  .
@1000 Foxi :
Das ist kein Problem ,da ich am Abend ca.4 std und am WE noch viel länger Spiele.
Ein Vorteil wenn man Voljährig ist .


----------



## MR.Chaos (6. Juni 2014)

Pfote welcher Shader ist das, für welche Version?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Chaos ,
das ist Seus 10.1 Ultra DOF.
Für die MC 1.7.2 (kann man ja im Launcher umstellen)
Bilderthread :
Alibibild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juni 2014)

Bilderupdate 

Mein Zähler ist Endlich Fertig.

Der Zählt die Minecards die Drüberfahren  .
Ohne Pistons ohne Clock usw. .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab die Not, (Zuleitungen verstecken) zur Tugend gemacht.

Da ist eine Überdachte Tribüne draus geworden für......... ,das wird noch nicht verraten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Zähler ist Riesig ,die Schaltung über 10 Ebenen (ca 38 000 Blöcke rausgeschlagen ),alles im Überlebensmodus (Kadcon Server ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gewächshaus sah mit Shader so Nett aus .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impression von der Bahn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kann sich jeder auf Kadcon ansehen warp  /W KMShop am besten so ab 19.00UHR (ausser Morgen ),da führe ich euch hin (keine Whitlist usw.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der SEUS 10.1 gefällt mir Misa am besten,wegen dem Wasser.Die Framerate steigt auch Merklich an damit.

MFG


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Juni 2014)

Sieht mit Shadern sowas von geil aus  Bei dem Display könnte ich dir ne Variante mit Ecken zeigen, dann hast du also 5er Reihen am Leutchen und nicht nur 3er Reihen


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn das auf nem Server ist, komm ich gerne mal drauf und baue das um


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juni 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild von dem Display,ich baue es aber echt nicht mehr um.
Desweiteren müste ich dir Baurechte geben auf jedem betroffenen GS,das mache ich nicht so Gerne ...
Im Mom wird Kadcon umstrukturiert,deswegen Baustop,bei mir ,kann sein das Gebaute Sachen im Nirvana verschwinden (das nach Server backup).
Muss eh mein Nächstes Projekt ausarbeiten.
Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder jeden Abend da bin .
THX für die Likes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juni 2014)

Ok, baue den dann mal demnächst neu. Kann dir auch eine Schemtic schicken, die kannst du dann mit WE einfügen und nachbauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juni 2014)

OK..nächstes Projekt,haben wir einfach weitergebaut (auf die Gefahr des verschwindens)und fast Fertig.

Die Saturn V Rakete: besser als Apollo Rakete bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie geht vom Boden (ca. 71 Blöcke) bis fast max. Bauhöhe.
Wir haben sie direkt neben den Minecart Zähler gebaut.
Passt irgendwie dahin .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man an dem Hebel zieht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt aus den Triebwerken Lava heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Saturn V Rakete ist so hoch (und die sichtweite eingeschränkt),das es schwierig ist sie Komplett auf eine Screenshot zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sohn hat auch fleissig Mitgebaut. THX. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich noch einige Brücken und Zuleitungen an die Saturn V Bauen .

MFG


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Juni 2014)

Sieht mal wieder meha geil aus  Was du noch machenkönntest, wären ein paar Rauchmaschienen im Boden unter der Rakete. Such mal auf YT noch Tutorials davon. Man könnte auch Netherrack in den Boden setzen und dann anzünden


----------



## Schrottler (1. August 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Daedalus aus Stargate.
Aktuell befindet sie sich noch im Aufbau, so das bisher nur die Aussenhülle fertig ist.
Später sollen noch ein Schildgenerator, Waffensysteme und ein komplettes Computersystem mit Sensoren etc. dazukommen (Mods gibts ja reichlich )

Die Tage lade ich auch nochmal Screens von unserem Stadt-Server hoch 
Wer mag, kann sich auch unter Nitrado.net Minecraft Overview Map eine Renderkarte von unserem Server anschauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Heftig was da manche zusammenbasteln. 
Was kostet sowas an Spielstunden?


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (5. September 2014)

Meine Minecraft TARDIS (Time and Relative Dimensions In Space)


die 2. Version, die erste war deutlich kleiner. Dient überwiegend zur serversteuerung. Wetter, Tageszeit, Teleports.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2014)

@DerBeobachter

Das dauert auf dem Server schon was länger,da ich alle Rohstoffe selber abbauen und Craften muß.(im Kreativ gehts schneller) Auch kann man nicht fliegen zum bauen und muss sich mühsam Hochstacken.

Der Minecart Zähler hat am längsten gedauert .
Insgesamt bin ich über 41 Tage(41x24std) auf dem Server ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war mein letztes Projekt bislang.
Kurze MC -Pause.


----------



## Schrottler (10. September 2014)

Hier die Bilder von unserem Stadt-Server 

Blockton Bridge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicht vom Park



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landebucht der Daedalus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Basegreen Building



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zureh (11. September 2014)

Schrottler schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder von unserem Stadt-Server
> 
> Blockton Bridge
> 
> ...


 
Wow, das sieht ja echt Klasse aus! Kannst du bitte, wenn es keine Umstände macht, die Bilder mal aus der gleichen Perspektive mit dem Default Texturepack von Minecraft posten?


----------



## Schrottler (11. September 2014)

@Zureh
Sieht alles etwas schräg aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. September 2014)

Ein paar Bilder von ebastlers Server, ich habe etwas bei der Pyramide mitgeholfen 

Innenausbau in Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Keller mit Lager:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spitze von innen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außenansichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2014)

Hui, habt ihr da gesuchtet... Als ich die Pyramide letztes mal angeschaut hab, war da erheblich weniger drin^^
Super Arbeit!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Oktober 2014)

Neue 1.8 mit Grafikfehler....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze Flackert manches dreht sich im Kreis^^.
Diskusionen hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...thread-minecraft-1-4-7-a-424.html#post6845411

@ TheSebi41.  Jetzt kann ich deine Pyramide sehen,sehr cool   
Ok,Fehler behoben^^ ...Javaupdate.
Die Neue version hat wieder Neue Elemente Integriert Nice.
(habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt da ich auf Kadcon mit 1.7.2 Gespielt habe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Oktober 2014)

Hab leider noch kein Shader für 1.8.......
Aber die Wächter kann man in ein Aquarium sperren ohne Gegrillt zu werden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2014)

Cooles Texturpack,die 512èr version Frist aber Gut Leistung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einladen Dauert sehr lange ..nur Geduld.
link:http://www.planetminecraft.com/texture_pack/intermacgod-realistic-modern-packs-512-amp-256-v164/
*Am besten die 256èr Version instalieren.!*
Mir ist gerade die A.-Speicher last aufgefallen.Hab MC 8 Gb zugeteilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2014)

Ist das der Diesjährige Helloween spass von Minecraft ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mobs haben Kürbiss auf ??


----------



## delpiero223 (4. November 2014)

Geht meines Wissens schon länger mit den Kürbissen. 

Mal was Neues von mir - haben wieder das Projekt in Angriff genommen, unsere Heimatstadt Rostock in Minecraft nachzubilden. Nach circa 100 Stunden Arbeit zu zweit sieht es mittlerweile so aus, ist gar nicht so einfach, versuchen, das 1:1 nachzubilden. Einiges an Zeit hat sicher auch die Inneneinrichtung aller Gebäude gefressen. Ganz fertig wird das Projekt sicher nie, aber macht auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klaus-trofobe (30. November 2014)

huhu  melde mich zurück mit ein paar bildern !! 
coole sachen hier seit meinem letzten besuch erbaut worden 

und cool das killerpfote und foxi immernoch so aktiv am posten sind !! freut mich !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Dezember 2014)

Entlich hab ich mein geliebten shader wieder .
Ist auf unserer 1.8 Testmap,auf der ich viel mit Befehlsblöcken Experimentiere.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Framerate ist Grottig....sieht aber so G......... aus.


@Klaus-trofope :
Hast Gute Sachen gebaut.Solange mit Minecraft gebaut wird,wird auch gepostet   .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi all....
Haben ein Rollercoaster Projekt in Arbeit.
Dafür haben wir Heute eine Pixel-Art Gemacht (Tool hat das Bild berechnet ,wir haben es Nachgebaut(keine eingefügte Shematik !!))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WER SOLL DAS SEIN ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sieht man die Dimensionen ein wenig :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2014)

*Terminator II*

Heute haben wir den Raum noch fertig gemacht.
Ich Hoffe es gefällt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Januar 2015)

Hi all,
wir haben auf der Befehlsblock -Test-Map was neues gebaut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-befehlsbloecke-command-blocks-mc-1-8-a.html

Den *Flower-Tower* .Sieht ein wenig wie Blütenblätter aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war ne ganze Menge Arbeit (ohne Mods,nur Befehlsblöcke zum Gelände Planieren).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kleines update ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Januar 2015)

Ok hab den "Bau" noch mal geklont etwas aus dem Boden gehoben und Neu umbaut.(Alte Bilder gelöscht).
So hatte es mir nicht wirklich gefallen^^.
Jetzt passt es.
Alles in Vanilla gebaut (keine Mods,nur Befehlsblöcke verwendet)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-befehlsbloecke-command-blocks-mc-1-8-a.html


Aus dem Oktopus Bad ist ein Oktopus Tempel geworden^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ein anderes Gebäude,aber sollte in etwa zum Stil des Flower Towers passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal die Lava-Partikel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind doch mehr Bilder geworden ,als ich vor hatte zu Posten.

Das war aber schon etwas schwieriger zu Bauen und es gibt so viele Nette ansichten .


----------



## DorSachse1989 (3. Februar 2015)

Hier mal meine Bauten auf meinem Server.

Ist noch recht Jung Start war gestern Nachmittag.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Februar 2015)

Sehr nice Dor. 
Sieht so Smooth aus mit dem TP.

Alibibild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Februar 2015)

Hab noch zwei Bilder gestern "gescreent",mit TP und shader.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht die Lava Gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (11. Mai 2015)

Nicht maßstabsgetreu:
und noch sehr viel zu machen - innen ist nur die Kuppel zu 90% fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (14. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update nach 11h Bauzeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

Hast du schon echt Gut Gebaut .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (14. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Moment steht nur die Fassade xD habe in letzter Zeit fast nie die Zeit weiterzubauen :/


----------



## loop (28. Mai 2015)

Ein weiteres Update:

Der Dom selbst ist quasi vollendet. Komplett innen ausgestattet und auch verziert (bringt meinen Rechner in die Knie bei teilweise unter 20 FPS) - ebenso vorhanden sind die Gewölbe unter dem Dom mit Grotte und Petrusgrab.

Anbei hier ein paar Bilder, und zum Vergleich der (erfarmte) Dom aus der Beta-Zeit (den ich immer noch gern habe )
Der Petersplatz ist gerade im Bau - zieht sich aber^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delpiero223 (2. Juli 2015)

Immer noch am Nachbau unser Heimatstadt Rostock dran, nach mittlerweile knapp 300 Spielstunden (zu zweit) schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus, aber da habt ihr noch ne Menge vor euch ^^


----------



## delpiero223 (14. Juli 2015)

Ja, das stimmt wohl.  Haben immerhin die Erhebungen und den Fluss anhand einer Heightmap automatisch generieren können, fällt das schon mal weg.


----------



## delpiero223 (19. Oktober 2015)

*Thread wieder ausgrab*

Mit Shadern gleich viel schöner


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

Hast du nicht ausgegraben ist nur gerade Künstlerische Pause  .
Mit shader sieht es wirklich schöner aus.
Der macht so coole Stimmungen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (4. April 2016)

Tauen wir das ganze mal hier wieder auf 

Die Vatikanstadt baue ich momentan auf einem Server, der Platz ist daher ein bisschen begrenzt und ich muss bei den Gebäuden kleinere Anpassungen machen. Momentan male ich die Grundrisse per mcedit, weil ich einfach aus der Luftperspektive einen besseren Überblick bekomme, wo etwas ungefähr hinsoll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. April 2016)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt [emoji14]


----------



## loop (4. April 2016)

Wieder in 11 Monaten dann 

Update der Luftkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch mal paar Screens aus dem Spiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loop (10. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. April 2016)

Wächst ja ganz schön vor sich hin


----------



## loop (10. April 2016)

Das schöne und zugleich schlimme daran ist ja, dass die Fassaden relativ zügig hochgezogen werden können, jedoch die Innenausstattung komplett fehlt. Ich war da noch nie selber gewesen und es gibt nur immer wenige Innenaufnahmen und kaum gute Pläne (ich Generalisiere eh alles per Google-Maps).
Zuletzt ist das natürlich nicht 1:1 und die Blockbauweise in 1x1x1m³, erschwert es häufig alles detailgenau zu machen, bzw. der Inhalt passt nicht in die Räume.
Für die Innenaustattung habe ich daher meine Phantasie walten lassen, eventuell mit kleineren Anlehnungen an Fotografien.


----------



## delpiero223 (6. Juni 2016)

Und während in den letzten Thread-Updates die Vatikanstadt von loop wächst, macht auch unser Rostock-Projekt wieder eine Menge Fortschritte. Ein paar neue Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominic001 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Ich stelle hier mal eine Auswahl meines Projektes "red rose city" rein. Es ist mehr als 4 Jahre alt, und in unregelmäßigen Abständen wird immer wieder daran
Downloadlink: http://www.mediafire.com/download/4jwkqi66u0tucsk/Utopia_Lobby_10.07.16.zip

Ultrahochauflösende Version des Titelbilds:
http://orig00.deviantart.net/0577/f...ed_rose_city_in_progress_by_dsjdv-da9j16z.png


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Juli 2016)

Sieht ja Hammermässig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus ,viel Arbeit .Ist bis jetzt sehr schön geworden .
Hoffe das du das noch fertig bekommst.

Alibibild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.: Ich habe mir gerade deine Map runtergeladen und angesehen........
Echt der wahnsinn die vier Jahre bauzeit nehme ich dir ab   .
Für die nächsten vier Jahre hast du auch noch Projekte in Arbeit ??!!
Ist noch so einiges unvollendet.
jetzt müstest du noch noch ein paar Befehlsblock -Spielereien einbauen .
Springbrunnen mit Sound und Feuerpartikel  Beispiel:.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-post7171363.html
Dann währen sogar die nächsten Acht Jahre gerettet  .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-befehlsbloecke-command-blocks-mc-1-8-a.html


----------



## Dominic001 (20. Juli 2016)

Hi
Danke für dein Lob. Allerdings sollte ich noch erwähnen das im Laufe der Zeit mehr als 145 Personen mitgewirkt haben; von einigen Stunden bis hunderte von Stunden.
Die meisten Spieler haben in der Survivalzeit mitgewirkt welche bei uns das erste Jahr anhielt. Sie haben Ressourcen gesammelt und von mir entworfene Strukturen kopiert.
Ein Kleiner Teil (etwa 20) davon hat das Projekt mit eigenen Designideen bereichert: Das betrifft zum Teil die Farbgestaltung der Kathedralenfenster, einige Nebengärten, Teile der Basilika und einige allgemeine Designideen/Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die Projektstruktur sieht momentan so aus, das ich Aufgrund der im Laufe der Zeit gestiegenen Komplexität seit 2 Jahren mehr oder weniger alleine daran baue.
Ohne das Feedback von vielen Spielern wie etwas noch weiter zu verbessern sei, wäre die gebotene Qualität zum Teil nicht erreichbar gewesen.  
Ich sage mir immer das das Projekt ja vielleicht im nächsten Jahr fertig wird, allerdings kann es (da ich  nur ab und zu an Wochenenden daran baue) noch viele Jahre dauern bis das gesamte Projekt fertig wird.

Die Idee mit den befehlsblöcken (die fontaine) ist eine interessante Sache, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## delpiero223 (9. April 2017)

Schon wieder ein halbes Jahr nix los hier, Wahnsinn 

Auch mit Rostock geht es weiter, anbei ein paar Bilder des Fortschritts der letzten 10 Monate. Auch haben wir sämtliche Straßenpositionen mit Hilfe von OSM jetzt automatisch generieren können, sodass es in Zukunft zu weniger Maßstabsungenauigkeiten kommen kann.

Was solche Fehler angeht, zeigten sich nach Verschiebung auf die neue Straßenkarte nämlich doch einige. So sind wir nun seit Dezember dabei, ein Viertel der Stadtfläche umzubauen, damit es in etwa in den Maßstab passt. Da ein Ende der Kartenerweiterung nicht abzusehen ist, müssen die Kreuzungen nun doch irgendwie zueinander passen. Nach vier Monaten sind jetzt aber alle Straßen an den genauen Maßstab angepasst und es kann weitergehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und noch 2 ältere Bilder, die ich aus den Anhängen nicht rausbekomme ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2018)

Halli Hallo
und *FROHE OSTERN*
Bin mal wieder auf dem MC Tripp.
Spiele wieder auf dem Server wo wir das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gebaut haben..
Steht sogar fast noch alles  ^^ Nach vier Jahren .

Die Saturn V Rakete.









Hab neues Land gekauft und angefangen was zu Bauen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne fliegen nur stacken!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal sehen was noch so entsteht,bin erst mal am Land kaufen.

Wer Bock hat kann auf Kadcon gerne mal vorbeischauen und selber was bauen  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2018)

Hi ,
hab mal ne Weizenfarm gebaut    .
Hab Urlaub   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HannahNeumann (28. Juni 2019)

Schade, dass der Thread nicht mehr aktiv genutzt wird :'(
Bin erst neulich wieder dazu gekommen Minecraft zu spielen und die ganzen Änderungen zusehen.
Würde mich über mehr Fotos freuen. 
Vielleicht ist ja noch ein Spieler im Forum ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2019)

Aber natürlich gibt es noch Minecraftspieler im Forum .
Spiele gerade Skyblock auf Power Minecraft
Power Minecraft - Skyblock made for Builders - Power Minecraft


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. September 2019)

Mal ein paar Bilder auf dem Server...Nette Comunity...

ziemlich zu anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Heute mein Cobbel-Gen...  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Seit Heute Shader in Vanila  .. mitOptifine 1.13.2  :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minecraft lebt


----------



## NatokWa (1. September 2019)

Auch mal ein paar Bilder (vom gleichen Server) . BTW : Power Minecraft - Skyblock made for Builders - Power Minecraft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles rund um den Spawn entstanden 

(Außer dem ersten ... das ist meine Baumfarm *g*)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. September 2019)

Sieht sehr schön aus NatokWa.
Bild eins ist deine Mobfarm???
Der Rest ist vom Spawn von Powerminecraft ??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. September 2019)

Das ganze nochmal mit ner aufgeborten Version des Shaders  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (6. September 2019)

Wird noch dauern bis ich auf meinem Skyblock hübsche Bilder mit Wasser machen kann ... 700x700 ist ne krasse Ansage und mein Strand ist netmal fertig .... geschweige den das Waltgebiet dahinter bis zur Festung in der Mitte ..... welche auch noch langenet fertig ist ... Gerademal das Wasser ist im Wasserbecken rundrum eingefüllt (Dank unterstützung vom Mod) *g*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2019)

Hast ja noch viel vor^^  .
Meine wird langsam größer    .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mir noch ne vernünftige Hütte ausdenken


----------



## NatokWa (9. September 2019)

Wie niedlich  Bin derzeit die Kürbiss-Farm am ausbauen um mehr Erde farmen zu können ... wenn ich dann mal irgendwann den Waldgürtel und die Bauernhöfe anlegen kann ...... mit den Bäumen geht das Insellevel recht schnell ein paar 1000'er hoch (hoffe ich ) *g*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Oktober 2019)

Viel Erfolg.........  so viel Arbeit^^   Q0

Hab auch was weiter gebastelt   Insel level im mom 722 ... Power Minecraft  Skyblock server...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mein Neuer Cobbelstone Generator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die zweite Ebene:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schön fleißig weiterbauen und Bilder Posten  



PS.: Noch eins ohne Regen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Oktober 2019)

Mein Neues Gebäude ...mal was anderes  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






muß noch innen Ausbauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich war nicht wirklich überzeugt vom Bauwerk..hab mich Heute mal in aller ruhe drum gekümmert  ...
Mal sehen was ihr davon haltet ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in den turm kommt man mit einem Lift (cooles feature vom Server (Liftschilder))...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer noch baut...Bilder Posten


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Oktober 2019)

Hab mal Puniw besucht sie hat das Thema Feuer,Wasser,Erde ,Luft cool umgesetz......

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles auf einem coolen Skyblock server  


Das fehlte noch.... Sonnenuntergang    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2019)

Noch nen kleines Gruppenbild am Spawn  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen größer  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duschtec AFK am Spawn  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2019)

Hab mal ne kleine Pyramide gebaut... hatte ein etwas größeres Vorbild für die Form ..... hier im Thread  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Beacon gibt dem ganzen eine gewissen UFO touch.............°^°


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2019)

War Helloween??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2019)

Jo Hallo Minecraft -Freunde   
versuche mal was Neues  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab mal Gullumullu und ihre Freunde auf ihrer Insel besucht (Skyblok - Server (Power Minecraft))








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Erde ist hier seeehr wertvoll  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach hatte mich noch Einhorn eingeladen einen abstecher bei ihr zu machen,sie baut mitlerweile eine ganze Landschaft aus Bergen Bäumen und Flüssen.... Hardcore Erdfarmer  

Aber ihr Dom sieht schon Klasse aus  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so reicht erst mal  


wer noch auf PCGH Baut  ... *Bilder Posten...... *zeigt es allen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nicht final... ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. November 2019)

Schöner shader und Texturpack ..... Agent NAvi beim Angeln   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. November 2019)

Immer noch nicht fertig der Turm ... aber schon weiter....  brauche noch viel Erde^^  Die ist nicht so einfach zu bekommen.....  viiiieeellll Cobbeln^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mal weiterbauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2019)

Heute letzte Erde erfarmt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesem Moment wird Power Minecraft von der 1.12  auf die 1.13 geupdatet nach Wochenlanger Programier und gestaltungsabeiten....
Aus diesem Anlass haben sich die User nochmal zu einem Abschiedsfoto ,der 1.12 version, auf dem Spawn eingefunden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freu mich schon auf MC version 1.13


----------



## NatokWa (29. November 2019)

"nach Wochenlanger Programier und gestaltungsabeiten." MONATE mein Freund .. MONATE *g* .
Freue mich auch schon auf die neuen Möglichkeiten der 1.13 , endlich meinen Wassering mit Korallen etc gestallten *g*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2019)

Ja echt cool die 1.13.2   hab ich noch garnicht richtig ausprobiert^^.. auf dem Server machts schon spass.... viele Neue Aufgaben zu erfüllen   

Hab mal nen Aquarium und einen See gebaut  (skyblock(Power Minecraft))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aquarium mit Fischen drinn  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




brauche noch viiiieeelll Sand und Erde  

*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Dezember 2019)

Weiter am bauen 
Den Creeper hab ich nochmal umgebaut.....  war zu grell...**






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Bachlauf ist entstanden.... noch nicht fertig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Dezember 2019)

-700- Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi ... habe umfassende umbauarbeiten abgeschlossen....  auf ca höhe 13 hab ich eine Eisengolemfarm gebaut  und hinterher erfahren,das die Türen Tageslich brauchen^^.
Nach ca. einem  Tag umbau  sieht es jetzt so aus..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das weiße Glas hat mir garnicht gefallen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Farm funktioniert


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Dezember 2019)

Der Creeper hat jetzt ein kleines Geheimniss.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








mit dem Schalter rechts öffnet sich eine Pistontür.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zum Tronsaal..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muste mal Platznehmen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Januar 2020)

Hi  ich hab mal die Pyramide mit den "Blättern " des Aquariums kombiniert.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2020)

lol....
Wenn ich groß bin fress ich dich   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2020)

Ich war die ganze Zeit aktiv.. und war fleißig  hier mal ein kleines update  ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2020)

Ach ne ..falsche Bild erwischt  

hier kommen die richtigen..^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




immer noch auf Skyblockserver Powerminecraft...  fehlt noch etwas Sand..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das ist mein Kraken ...passend zum Oktopusstempel  


hab noch was anderes Gebaut .. aber es ist innen noch nicht fertig  deswegen nur *ein* Vorschaubild... rest folgt wenn es vollendet ist 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. September 2020)

*EIN  MINECRAFT BilderThread ohne Bilder??

Ok thx .. jetzt geht es wieder .. nice   *


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Mai 2021)

So viel Zeit vergangen .. viel gebaut immer noch auf Powerminecraft ^^
Hab lange nach einer selbst gebauten Spinne gesucht ..und iwi keine entdeckt...
Jetzt hab ich mich mal selber dran versucht^^...
hoffe das sie vorzeigbar ist ?

Auf jeden fall ist sie schon ziemlich groß  .. 


Ps.: baue ihr gerade ein kuscheliges zuhause


----------

